# Ai traditi: cosa vi ha fatto più male?



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

*Ai traditi: cosa vi ha fatto più male?*

Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

Le bugie ed il tempo dedicato a lei.


----------



## Diletta (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> *Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più *?



...quello che mi fa temere di non uscirne più (del tutto): quello di pensarlo diverso da come si è rivelato, quindi il grande inganno che mi ha ordito. Questo mi ha cambiato come coniuge e ha travolto il nostro rapporto, che ha perso ogni equilibrio e sta ancora annaspando.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Il tentare di negare anche l'evidenza, ridicolo, non giustificabile


----------



## Eratò (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Non saprei da dove iniziare...


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non saprei da dove iniziare...



L'avevo pensato pure io poi ho scelto ma l'elenco sarebbe infinito. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2014)

La realtà che mi si è stagliata davanti...a norma del poeta vittorio sereni...

l'ameno paesaggio d'acque e foglie
che si squarcia svelando
radici putrefatte, melma nera.

Ma...

Aggiungo: fui marchiato a norma dell'Apocalisse di San Giovanni Apostolo!

Da cui...
IO non mi fido di nessuna donna.

C'è sempre una parte in me sorniona che dice...

Si si...sarà come tu dici...
si si...credici...
si si...se non è prima è poi...tu mi fregherai...

Ah ecco cosa c'è scritto....
Donna prima che il gallo canti...io ti avrò tradita almeno tre volte...:facepalm:


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?



Ciao

non lo si può ridurre ad un aspetto ... perché l'intensità e la profondità del dolore,
sta proprio nel fatto che è una esplosione e cancellazione immediata di tanti aspetti portanti ... 
a tal punto, che vacilli anche con te stessa ... una voragine con tanti volti ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo si può ridurre ad un aspetto ... perché l'intensità e la profondità del dolore,
> sta proprio nel fatto che è una esplosione e cancellazione immediata di tanti aspetti portanti ...
> ...


Quoto.È proprio così.


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo si può ridurre ad un aspetto ... perché l'intensità e la profondità del dolore,
> sta proprio nel fatto che è una esplosione e cancellazione immediata di tanti aspetti portanti ...
> ...



Bravissima, come sempre. :up:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2014)

Che non abbia scelto l'altra
ma sia tornato da me...


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che non abbia scelto l'altra
> ma sia tornato da me...


Tu l'hai ripreso


----------



## Homer (14 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che non abbia scelto l'altra
> ma sia tornato da me...



Pur rispettando il tuo intervento, per quanto mi riguarda è proprio una magra consolazione. In certe situazioni, sicuramente non la tua, non sempre si torna per "amore".

È solo la mia opinione


----------



## Homer (14 Dicembre 2014)

Domani rispondo, ho troppo sonno adesso.


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Pur rispettando il tuo intervento, per quanto mi riguarda è proprio una magra consolazione. In certe situazioni, sicuramente non la tua, non sempre si torna per "amore".
> 
> È solo la mia opinione



Quanto ci piacerebbe entrare nella testa dell'altro e capire perche' e' rimasto!


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Il suo atteggiamento da doppiogiochista, mi ha conquistata in una maniera talmente plateale, che quando l'ho scoperto non ci potevo credere. Quello per me è stato il vero inganno. Un uomo che non riesce a prendersi le sue responsabilità, per me,non è un uomo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


perché fai queste domande?


----------



## Divì (14 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché fai queste domande?


Quoto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Quando ho letto che la chiamava con il nomignolo che aveva sempre dedicato a me.
Non mi ha cambiata ma questa singola cosa mi ha fatto venire la merda al cervello.
Capisco che possa sembrare poca roba,ma per me è stato alto tradimento.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando ho letto che la chiamava con il nomignolo che aveva sempre dedicato a me.
> Non mi ha cambiata ma questa singola cosa mi ha fatto venire la merda al cervello.
> Capisco che possa sembrare una piccola cosa ma per me è stato alto tradimento.


Una cosa di pessimo gusto, tra l'altro.


----------



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Una cosa di pessimo gusto, tra l'altro.


Ha avuto poca fantasia. 
Ma sapere che vedeva lei in un modo riservato a me....mamma mia.
Mi trasformava in Hannibal lecter.
Dovevo uscire di casa o lo ammazzavo di botte, a colpi di vibratore sul cranio


----------



## Hellseven (15 Dicembre 2014)

@clem e divina: per capire, per rendermi conto di cosa si prova. Perché non farla? Basta non rispondere volendo


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> @clem e divina: per capire, per rendermi conto di cosa si prova. Perché non farla? Basta non rispondere volendo


Son tanti granelli che si uniscono a fare una montagna che poi ti cade addosso e ti toglie il respiro per un bel po'.Un dolore lancinante che non passa e ti consuma dentro.Poi te ne fai una ragione e ti svegli diffidente e piu' cinico(almeno io).


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> @clem e divina: per capire, per rendermi conto di cosa si prova. Perché non farla? Basta non rispondere volendo


Questo atteggiamento è esattamente quello che porta a tradire, secondo me. Curiosità sperimentale. Perchè no? Si chiedeva mio marito, é una cosa solo mia, perchè non fare l'esperienza? Cosa c'è di male?

Tua moglie che dice? E non è una domanda polemica, credimi.

E poi, perchè un traditore vuole ostinatamente restare, chiede perdono? Che cosa si prova a tradire, ad usare le parole d'amore impropriamente sia con l'amante sia con il tradito? 

Certo. Basta non rispondere. Bastasse non rispondere per cancellare ciò che si è provato....


----------



## Ecate (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Sapere che lo faceva sotto gli occhi di mia sorella e del suo fidanzato.
ma poi è venuto qualcosa di peggio.
Quando ho poi troncato ha fatto lo stalker. E mia sorella è andata a conviverci.
Però.
tanta rabbia allora
odio
poi chi se ne frega
è quello dello spazzolino da denti:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> @clem e divina: per capire, per rendermi conto di cosa si prova. Perché non farla? Basta non rispondere volendo



Ciao

dopo una bomba atomica, c'è tanto da fare ... per ricostruire ... 

ricostruire la fiducia, in sé e negli altri ... 
ricostruire l'autostima ... 
ricostruire il nesso tra pensieri e percezione ... 
ricostruire un sistema di valori ... 
ricostruire punti di riferimento ... 
ecc. ecc. ecc. 
ricostruirsi proprio ... perché tradire sgretola tutto ... 

Senza dimenticare che ... la sfiducia che si crea, è la solitudine più assoluta e buia che esista ... 

Il percorso di ricostruzione è lunga ... basta pensare che ci vogliono mesi, se non anni ... 
E non si ritorna ad essere, quelli che si era ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (15 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo atteggiamento è esattamente quello che porta a tradire, secondo me. Curiosità sperimentale. Perchè no? Si chiedeva mio marito, é una cosa solo mia, perchè non fare l'esperienza? Cosa c'è di male?
> 
> Tua moglie che dice? E non è una domanda polemica, credimi.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace aver messo il dito in una ferita ancora aperta.
Sono stato indelicato, non ho pensato che alcune persone qui sopra potessero non aver superato il trauma.
Se vuoi, chiudo il post.
Quanto a quello che pensa mia moglie, beh magari sono qui a chiedere non per gioire del vostro dolore ma per capire alcune cose che possono riguardare anche il mio matrimonio. 
Non sono solito spettegolare sulla sofferenza. Sono solito tentare di condividerlo il dolore, soprattutto quello da me provocato.
Quindi, chiederei clemenza e presunzione di buona fede.


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ma poi a tradire cosa si prova?A inventarsi bugie come alibi, a scoparsi l'amante con il cornuto a casa o al lavoro che prosegue la sua routine pensando che è un giorno come un altro, a stare in casa e scambiarsi i messaggi mentre l'altro ignaro a pochissima distanza sta cucinando o lavando o guerda la tv e si fa una risata.Io mi ricordo come mi son sentita stupida.A casa coi bimbi, lei giornata libera e lui che era andato al "lavoro"...Io giocavo coi Playmobil e lui si scopava a lei.Lei in casa nostra, io a lui facevo ascoltare le sue canzoni greche preferite, quelle che cantavamo insieme, e lui nella testa si programmava il prossimo appuntamento.I miei figli in braccio a lei.Lei mi chiamava "tesoro" e lui, che non mi aveva mai chiamato tesoro (son allergica da sempre alla parola tesoro, preferisco a sto punto essere chiamata stronza), cominciò
a chiamarmi tesoro pure lui "stai tranquilla tesoro".Vaffanculo tesoro gli risposi un giorno.Vaffanculo per davvero.Ecco una piccola parte di come mi son sentita.Ma chissà lui cos' ha guadagnato da tutto quello schifo che ha fatto, quale preziosa esperienza di vita si sarà fattrmai e' storia passata, scritta e riscritta.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dopo una bomba atomica, c'è tanto da fare ... per ricostruire ...
> 
> ...


Grazie Sienne. Questa tua risposta vale più di un trattato sulla psicologia del tradito. E molte cose le sento anche io in terapia. 
Pare strano ma come mi dice anche mia moglie se uno non ci passa non può capire, si minimizza una cosa grande.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi dispiace aver messo il dito in una ferita ancora aperta.
> Sono stato indelicato, non ho pensato che alcune persone qui sopra potessero non aver superato il trauma.
> Se vuoi, chiudo il post.
> Quanto a quello che pensa mia moglie, beh magari sono qui a chiedere non per gioire del vostro dolore ma per capire alcune cose che possono riguardare anche il mio matrimonio.
> ...


H7 credo che nessuno abbia pensato che tu volessi spettegolare.
però hai ragione su questo, evidentemente fa ancora male. penso che lo farà per sempre.


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi dispiace aver messo il dito in una ferita ancora aperta.
> Sono stato indelicato, non ho pensato che alcune persone qui sopra potessero non aver superato il trauma.
> Se vuoi, chiudo il post.
> Quanto a quello che pensa mia moglie, beh magari sono qui a chiedere non per gioire del vostro dolore ma per capire alcune cose che possono riguardare anche il mio matrimonio.
> ...


Non è necessario chiudere il 3d.

Domandati perchè piuttosto fai questo tipo di domande quando hai l'esperienza in casa.

Il dolore e' dolore. Non ci vuole molta fantasia ad immaginarlo. Forse chiedi a noi perchè del nostro dolore non ti senti direttamente responsabile, a diffeerenza di quello che prova tua moglie.

Mio marito non vuole che ne parli molto, perchè lo fa sentire uno schifo. Ma almeno dice che lo sa, lo sente, cosa ho provato.

A me interesserebbe molto di piu' cosa ha provato lui. Cosa provi tu?


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Non è necessario chiudere il 3d.
> 
> Domandati perchè piuttosto fai questo tipo di domande quando hai l'esperienza in casa.
> 
> ...


Proprio quello che mi stavo chiedendo io...


----------



## viola di mare (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma poi a tradire cosa si prova?A inventarsi bugie come alibi, a scoparsi l'amante con il cornuto a casa o al lavoro che prosegue la sua routine pensando che è un giorno come un altro, a stare in casa e scambiarsi i messaggi mentre l'altro ignaro a pochissima distanza sta cucinando o lavando o guerda la tv e si fa una risata.Io mi ricordo come mi son sentita stupida.A casa coi bimbi, lei giornata libera e lui che era andato al "lavoro"...Io giocavo coi Playmobil e lui si scopava a lei.Lei in casa nostra, io a lui facevo ascoltare le sue canzoni greche preferite, quelle che cantavamo insieme, e lui nella testa si programmava il prossimo appuntamento.I miei figli in braccio a lei.Lei mi chiamava "tesoro" e lui, che non mi aveva mai chiamato tesoro (son allergica da sempre alla parola tesoro, preferisco a sto punto essere chiamata stronza), cominciò
> a chiamarmi tesoro pure lui "stai tranquilla tesoro".Vaffanculo tesoro gli risposi un giorno.Vaffanculo per davvero.Ecco una piccola parte di come mi son sentita.Ma chissà lui cos' ha guadagnato da tutto quello schifo che ha fatto, quale preziosa esperienza di vita si sarà fattrmai e' storia passata, scritta e riscritta.


senza null'altro aggiungere...


----------



## Hellseven (15 Dicembre 2014)

Perdonatemi, sono stato indelicato e inopportuno e vigliacco e anche crudele.
Certe cose non si chiedono e certe risposte possiamo darcele solo noi stessi.
Grazie per i vostri interventi e, lo ripeto, come al solito, come mi capita anche nella vita, mollo all'improvviso calci in bocca e poi mi scuso, meravigliandomi del dolore causato: spero di non avervi fatto troppo male, mi scuso di cuore.
Comunque non lo chiudo: non si può provocare una reazione e poi tirarsi indietro.
Non è giusto: che ognuno dica la sua, anche sull'inopportunità del 3d.
E che cazzo H7, un minimo di coerenza.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdonatemi, sono stato indelicato e inopportuno e vigliacco e anche crudele.
> 3D chiuso e Perplesso per favore, mettilo via, nel privée o dove ti pare.
> Certe cose non si chiedono e certe risposte possiamo darcele solo noi stessi.
> Grazie per i vostri interventi e, lo ripeto, come al solito, come mi capita anche nella vita, mollo all'improvviso calci in bocca e poi mi scuso, meravigliandomi del dolore causato: spero di non avervi fatto troppo male, mi scuso di cuore.


non devi chiuderlo, se fossi una traditrice mi sentirei veramente male a leggere certe cose, la verità è che però la coscienza non rimorde a chi non ce l'ha.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non devi chiuderlo, se fossi una traditrice mi sentirei veramente male a leggere certe cose, la verità è che però la coscienza non rimorde a chi non ce l'ha.


Ciao Viola, non lo chiudo infatti.
però non nasce con questo intento, traditori vs traditi, e neppure vorrei fosse strumentalizzato: nasce col desiderio di capire, veramente. Solo per quello.


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Viola, non lo chiudo infatti.
> però non nasce con questo intento, traditori vs traditi, e neppure vorrei fosse strumentalizzato: nasce col desiderio di capire, veramente. Solo per quello.


H7 parlo per me : non c'è bisogno di un 3d per ripensare a tutto.Certe cose se le vuoi ripensare e rigirare il coltello nella piaga non ci vuole molto sai? Basta un film o un pettegolezzo la fuori che riaffiora tutto.Se e' irrisolta la situazione, il trauma te lo porti dentro comunque e ci ripensi 3d o non 3d.So che non volevi fare del male a nessuno.


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Viola, non lo chiudo infatti.
> però non nasce con questo intento, traditori vs traditi, e neppure vorrei fosse strumentalizzato: nasce col desiderio di capire, veramente. Solo per quello.


Anche secondo me non devi chiuderlo. E ho capito perfettamente che non si tratta di far pettegolezzi o di opporre traditori versus traditi.

Io credo di aver capito perfettamente la tua motivazione, non te ne faccio una colpa.

Vorrei che però ti interrogassi di più tu , come immagino starai facendo nel corso della terapia.

Una delle cose che mi porto dentro è proprio il fatto che mio marito più di una volta ha detto: non credevo di farti così male.

Lo avrei preso a sberle tutte le volte che lo diceva...

Capisco che rendersi pienamente conto del male che si è fatto ad una persona che avresti dovuto amare può essere brutto da metabolizzare.

Ecco io credo che si dovrebbe essere tutti un po' più responsabili nei confronti degli altri. Anche questa cosa di lanciare il sasso e ritirare la mano dicendo "ops, non credevo, scusate...."

Lo dico per te, davvero, e anche con affetto. Tu sei il mio spauracchio più grande.

Mio marito è con me, l'ho perdonato e siamo felici, forse più di prima, anche se abbiamo perso l'innocenza, ma del resto io non l'ho mai avuta, dai 25 anni in avanti (sono stata tradita e lasciata, mi sono sposata e ho divorziato, il tutto concentrato in 10 anni di vita, quindi parlare di innocenza mi sembra eccessivo).

Poi ogni tanto penso: e se un giorno (tra un anno, tra due, tra cinque?) scoprisse che non mi ama? Che mi ha tradito senza sapere perché ed è tornato perché non sapeva affrontare il suo senso di colpa, mi ha chiesto perdono e lo ha ottenuto , ma non basta a restare dandomi ciò che gli ho chiesto, cioè amore?
Se scoprisse che non credeva che quello che mi aveva dato era un calcio nelle gengive e che credeva bastasse il rispetto e lo star bene insieme a far funzionare un matrimonio, per scoprire invece che l'amore è un'altra cosa?

Ecco un po' ho paura, cosa che forse ti spiega perché le *tue* domande mi fanno preoccupare 

Il dolore del tradimento cambia solo il tradito? O cambia anche il traditore?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> 1)Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> 2)Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> 3)Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


1)La ferita più lacerante è stato vedere il suo dolore. 

2) Al momento non so rispondere sul profilo negativo.......

3) Non riuscire a lavorare su me stesso ed accettare quello che sapevo era giusto, metabolizzarlo, farlo diventare un pensiero vero e non di comodo per non soffrire. Lavorare su se stessi e lavorare su quella base che come discorso esce limpido chiaro civile equo etc fa i conti con quello che dentro si ha di marcio, di cattivo, di troglodita, maschilista. bugiardo e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo si può ridurre ad un aspetto ... perché l'intensità e la profondità del dolore,
> sta proprio nel fatto che è una esplosione e cancellazione immediata di tanti aspetti portanti ...
> ...


Sienne ha riassunto in maniera esemplare la devastazione che si prova ad essere traditi.
E' vero che ciascuno di noi ha la sua storia e le variabili sono tante, ma quella voragine con tanti volti credo sia una costante.

Quanto al fatto di chiudere o no il 3D credo che trovandoci in un Forum, ciascuno può voler argomentare sugli aspetti più diversi, chi si sente troppo toccato, troppo coinvolto può anche non partecipare alla discussione.
Per quanto mi riguarda, questo 3D non riaccende il mio dolore, che vive purtroppo ancora con me ogni giorno, né riapre ferite...perché  sono ancora sanguinanti. Leggere le vostre risposte, potermi confrontarmi con voi, anzi in un certo senso mi fa sentire meno sola con il mio dolore.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sienne ha riassunto in maniera esemplare la devastazione che si prova ad essere traditi.
> E' vero che ciascuno di noi ha la sua storia e le variabili sono tante, ma quella voragine con tanti volti credo sia una costante.
> 
> Quanto al fatto di chiudere o no il 3D credo che trovandoci in un Forum, ciascuno può voler argomentare sugli aspetti più diversi, chi si sente troppo toccato, troppo coinvolto può anche non partecipare alla discussione.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, questo 3D non riaccende il mio dolore, che vive purtroppo ancora con me ogni giorno, né riapre ferite...perché  sono ancora sanguinanti.* Leggere le vostre risposte, potermi confrontarmi con voi, anzi in un certo senso mi fa sentire meno sola con il mio dolore*.



E lo è anche per me!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (15 Dicembre 2014)

A parte le cose solite e comuni a tutti, le bugie, il tempo che io recuperavo ovunque per stare con lui e lui invece buttava con l'altra, una delle cose che ancora adesso non ho superato è stato il sentirmi dire da lei le giustificazioni che lui le dava per il suo tradimento. Anche dal punto di vista prettamente sessuale, che per me andava alla grande, lui le avrebbe detto che con me si annoiava mentre con lei era fantastico (lei mi ha detto questo, lui ovviamente nega, ma...)
Questa cosa mi ha cambiato come persona, e mi ha reso molto insicura. Poteva evitarmela.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche secondo me non devi chiuderlo. E ho capito perfettamente che non si tratta di far pettegolezzi o di opporre traditori versus traditi.
> 
> Io credo di aver capito perfettamente la tua motivazione, non te ne faccio una colpa.
> 
> ...



Puoi dirmi quanto tempo è passato da quando lo hai saputo?
Ti invidio tanto perché sei riuscita a perdonare.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> A parte le cose solite e comuni a tutti, le bugie, il tempo che io recuperavo ovunque per stare con lui e lui invece buttava con l'altra, una delle cose che ancora adesso non ho superato è stato il sentirmi dire da lei le giustificazioni che lui le dava per il suo tradimento. Anche dal punto di vista prettamente sessuale, che per me andava alla grande, *lui le avrebbe detto che con me si annoiava mentre con lei era fantastico *(lei mi ha detto questo, lui ovviamente nega, ma...)
> Questa cosa mi ha cambiato come persona, e mi ha reso molto insicura. Poteva evitarmela.



Dopo una affermazione del genere, sei ancora con lui?
Non è una provocazione, è solo per confrontarmi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Dicembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> A parte le cose solite e comuni a tutti, le bugie, il tempo che io recuperavo ovunque per stare con lui e lui invece buttava con l'altra, una delle cose che ancora adesso non ho superato è stato il sentirmi dire da lei le giustificazioni che lui le dava per il suo tradimento. Anche dal punto di vista prettamente sessuale, che per me andava alla grande, lui le avrebbe detto che con me si annoiava mentre con lei era fantastico (lei mi ha detto questo, lui ovviamente nega, ma...)
> Questa cosa mi ha cambiato come persona, e mi ha reso molto insicura. Poteva evitarmela.


Le giustificazioni sono qualcosa di assolutamente inutile e fuori luogo...e mai nessuno dovrebbe chiedere "ma perchè vieni a letto con me? cosa non va con lei/lui?"
Io quando leggo di gente che si nasconde dietro queste cose per fare sesso con un'altra persona provo davvero fastidio.


----------



## stellina (15 Dicembre 2014)

che quando lo affrontai per fare una analisi della situazione pacificamente e per risolvere i problemi che avevo notato lui si arrabbiò con me... lui mi aveva tradito...divertente ad oggi all'epoca c'ero rimasta malissimo...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dopo una affermazione del genere, sei ancora con lui?
> Non è una provocazione, è solo per confrontarmi.


Eggia'. Difficile anche per me capirlo, figurati spiegarlo.
Ho "perdonato" tutto, ma questa cosa ancora mi gira in 
testa, quando avevo deciso di dargli una seconda possibilità
ero piu' concentrata sulle cose che mi apparivano piu' gravi
(cercavo di comprendere piu' che altro cosa era VERO e 
cosa no, della storia che pensavo di avere) ed ho sottovalutato
questa cosa, nel calderone di tutte le cattiverie che l'amante mi 
ha gentilmente voluto riferire. Mi sono accorta solo dopo anni 
di quanto questa cosa in particolare mi avesse turbato. Ormai
avevamo fatto un percorso, eravamo cambiati entrambi e come 
coppia. Pero' a volte ancora mi viene voglia di scappare e 
ricominciare e vedere se riesco a non sentirmi "noiosa" con 
qualcun altro


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Eggia'. Difficile anche per me capirlo, figurati spiegarlo.
> Ho "perdonato" tutto, ma questa cosa ancora mi gira in
> testa, quando avevo deciso di dargli una seconda possibilità
> ero piu' concentrata sulle cose che mi apparivano piu' gravi
> ...


Capisco.
Anche per me ci sono delle cose che sono impresse a caldo nella mia testa e temo che ci resteranno per sempre.
Però, secondo me, non è affatto giusto che ci abbiano regalato anche questi turbamenti.
Io non li voglio avere per colpa sua, e la cosa mi fa incazzare che non ne hai idea...


----------



## Tessa (15 Dicembre 2014)

*La rivelazione*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?



La rivelazione di avere di fianco uno sconosciuto.
La rivelazione di non conoscermi io stessa.
La mia cecità. 
E l'inevitabilità di essere obbligata a "guardare" tutto quello che non avevo voluto vedere. Di me e di lui.
E non sono cose belle.....


----------



## Manon Lescaut (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Anche per me ci sono delle cose che sono impresse a caldo nella mia testa e temo che ci resteranno per sempre.
> Però, secondo me, non è affatto giusto che ci abbiano regalato anche questi turbamenti.
> Io non li voglio avere per colpa sua, e la cosa mi fa incazzare che non ne hai idea...



Sai, il tradimento è sempre mancanza di rispetto. Poi c'è chi ha mancato di piu' e chi di meno...


----------



## Fantastica (15 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Se scoprisse che non credeva che quello che mi aveva dato era un calcio nelle gengive e che credeva bastasse il rispetto e lo star bene insieme a far funzionare un matrimonio, per scoprire invece che l'amore è un'altra cosa?
> 
> Il dolore del tradimento cambia solo il tradito? O cambia anche il traditore?


Vorrei dire... che l'amore non è mai un'altra cosa... che tutto dipende solo e soltanto dalla maturità dell'individuo, non tanto che lo prova, ma piuttosto della sua maturità complessiva di persona, dipende da che scelte ha fatto fino a lì.
L'amore "coniugale" che sa perdonare è per me la più alta manifestazione possibile dell'amore. E se le due persone sono sufficientemente mature non possono che riconoscerlo. Quindi, alla tua prima domanda risponderei: conosci tuo marito, indipendentemente da ciò che ha fatto, lo conosci.
Non è vero che il tradimento dell'altro lo rende un estraneo. Si sente questa cosa (anche il traditore percepisce il suo compagno come "estraneo", nel mentre in cui tradisce), ma non è reale. 
Riuscire a perdonare significa proprio ricordarsi chi si ha di fronte, fare memoria, meglio.
Tradire è un gesto, una manifestazione, ma non di un'essenza, ma di una fase della vita di una persona. La persona è sempre di più, molto di più, del gesto che compie, quale che esso sia.
Fissarsi sul gesto significa cessare di guardare l'altro per guardare se stessi, ed è azione uguale e contraria a quella che fa il traditore quando tradisce. E' smemoratezza colpevole, in entrambi i casi.
A chi perdona serve la lucidità, chi si sente tradito e ama, deve amare. E per amare, deve trascendere la propria ferita, che è comunque una ferita narcisistica.

Alla seconda domanda, invece, direi sì. Sì, il dolore del tradimento cambia anche chi tradisce, se chi ha tradito non è persona assolutamente superficiale. Cambia il traditore, ma non perché egli conservi memoria nostalgica della "storia" diversa che ha avuto altrove, ma perché mette in discussione in profondità le sue certezze. Chi ha tradito ha molto bisogno di aiuto, non di sospetti. Ha bisogno di ritrovare fiducia in se stesso, sempre se ha una morale, come credo tuo marito, come io pure ho. E provando a mettermi nei panni di un uomo che l'ha fatto una sola volta e non per amore dell'altra, credo che l'amarezza per essersi scoperto diverso da quello che credeva sia tanta.


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei dire... che l'amore non è mai un'altra cosa... che tutto dipende solo e soltanto dalla maturità dell'individuo, non tanto che lo prova, ma piuttosto della sua maturità complessiva di persona, dipende da che scelte ha fatto fino a lì.
> L'amore "coniugale" che sa perdonare è per me la più alta manifestazione possibile dell'amore. E se le due persone sono sufficientemente mature non possono che riconoscerlo. Quindi, alla tua prima domanda risponderei: conosci tuo marito, indipendentemente da ciò che ha fatto, lo conosci.
> Non è vero che il tradimento dell'altro lo rende un estraneo. Si sente questa cosa (anche il traditore percepisce il suo compagno come "estraneo", nel mentre in cui tradisce), ma non è reale.
> Riuscire a perdonare significa proprio ricordarsi chi si ha di fronte, fare memoria, meglio.
> ...


E se invece fosse stato per amore dell'altra?


----------



## Horny (15 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei dire... che l'amore non è mai un'altra cosa... che tutto dipende solo e soltanto dalla maturità dell'individuo, non tanto che lo prova, ma piuttosto della sua maturità complessiva di persona, dipende da che scelte ha fatto fino a lì.
> L'amore "coniugale" che sa perdonare è per me la più alta manifestazione possibile dell'amore. E se le due persone sono sufficientemente mature non possono che riconoscerlo. Quindi, alla tua prima domanda risponderei: conosci tuo marito, indipendentemente da ciò che ha fatto, lo conosci.
> Non è vero che il tradimento dell'altro lo rende un estraneo. Si sente questa cosa (anche il traditore percepisce il suo compagno come "estraneo", nel mentre in cui tradisce), ma non è reale.
> Riuscire a perdonare significa proprio ricordarsi chi si ha di fronte, fare memoria, meglio.
> ...


non capisco tanto di tradimenti sessuali, ma quello che scrivi, fantastica si potrebbe
applicare a tanti tipi di tradimenti, o quando chi amiamo ci delude profondamente.
mi sento di quotare, in senso lato, la prima parte.
e penso ad esempio al matrimonio dei miei genitori, in cui non ci sono stati tradimenti fisici,
ma delusione profonda da parte di mia madre, che non poteva perdonare.
mia madre e' patologicamente narcisista.
e non ha mai superato una terribile ferita della sua infanzia.
cercava forse in mio padre, e nei figli,
la riparazione di questo dolore.


----------



## Horny (15 Dicembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sai, il tradimento è sempre mancanza di rispetto. Poi c'è chi ha mancato di piu' e chi di meno...


e magari ci sono mancanze di rispetto anche più devastanti?
non condividere certi dolori, ad esempio?
non so, me lo chiedo.


----------



## stellina (15 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e magari ci sono mancanze di rispetto anche più devastanti?
> non condividere certi dolori, ad esempio?
> non so, me lo chiedo.


eh già...
ci sono tradimenti sessuali e tradimenti di altro genere...ma sempre tradimenti li senti sulla pelle. poi li analizzi con calma e razionalità e capisci (magari, a volte) che quel tradimento, quello che tu hai sentito come un tradimento, è stato un loro modo di reagire alla cosa. non ti ferisce meno accedere logicamente a tale concetto te lo fa digerire un po'...come la coca cola dopo la peperonata..


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdonatemi, sono stato indelicato e inopportuno e vigliacco e anche crudele.
> Certe cose non si chiedono e certe risposte possiamo darcele solo noi stessi.
> Grazie per i vostri interventi e, lo ripeto, come al solito, come mi capita anche nella vita, mollo all'improvviso calci in bocca e poi mi scuso, meravigliandomi del dolore causato: spero di non avervi fatto troppo male, mi scuso di cuore.
> Comunque non lo chiudo: non si può provocare una reazione e poi tirarsi indietro.
> ...



Ciao

no, certe cose si chiedono, per trovare una via di avvicinamento e per capirsi. 
Però, certe domande rendono evidente ... quanto si sia lontani dal sentire di un tradito. 
Tutto qua. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (15 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E se invece fosse stato per amore dell'altra?


Non era amore, era infatuazione, trasporto, erotismo, invasione mentale, ossessione, malattia.
Se invece si trasforma in progetto, allora è un nuovo amore. Ma a quel punto il primo non lo era più, e viene rotto.
Io la vedo così, è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Per me il dover sentire delle 'spiegazioni' l'una peggio dell'altra.
Un tradimento ci può anche stare (uno, eh ?!?), è la gestione 'post' da parte del traditore che conta...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei dire... che l'amore non è mai un'altra cosa... che tutto dipende solo e soltanto dalla maturità dell'individuo, non tanto che lo prova, ma piuttosto della sua maturità complessiva di persona, dipende da che scelte ha fatto fino a lì.
> L'amore "coniugale" che sa perdonare è per me la più alta manifestazione possibile dell'amore. E se le due persone sono sufficientemente mature non possono che riconoscerlo. Quindi, alla tua prima domanda risponderei: conosci tuo marito, indipendentemente da ciò che ha fatto, lo conosci.
> Non è vero che il tradimento dell'altro lo rende un estraneo. Si sente questa cosa (anche il traditore percepisce il suo compagno come "estraneo", nel mentre in cui tradisce), ma non è reale.
> Riuscire a perdonare significa proprio ricordarsi chi si ha di fronte, fare memoria, meglio.
> ...


Non conosco la tua storia, non so se hai tradito o sei stato/a tradito/a.
Ma ti leggo e capisco che - forse con l'aiuto di qualcuno - ne sei venuto/a fuori, e bene anche.
Buon per te, complimenti.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dopo una bomba atomica, c'è tanto da fare ... per ricostruire ...
> 
> ...



Posso quotarti una TANTUM!   

Non posso mai darti un verde, Misteri!


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dopo una affermazione del genere, sei ancora con lui?
> Non è una provocazione, è solo per confrontarmi.



Ma l'affermazione e' della troia!   Lasciano  il tempo che trovano.

E' ovvio che loro pensino di essere il meglio.  La mia poi aveva trent'anni meno di me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, non so se hai tradito o sei stato/a tradito/a.
> Ma ti leggo e capisco che - forse con l'aiuto di qualcuno - ne sei venuto/a fuori, e bene anche.
> Buon per te, complimenti.


Ma se si chiama Fantastica sarà una donna, no?


----------



## Lorella (15 Dicembre 2014)

Buonasera a tutti, sono una nuova iscritta al forum, ma in realtà leggo i vostri messaggi da quasi due anni.....questa volta ho sentito di dover intervenire, l'argomento di questa discussione ha provocato in me una forte scossa emotiva. Cosa mi ha fatto più male del tradimento? Tantissime cose.....il non esistere per lui in quel periodo, i messaggi che si scambiavano, gli anni di impegno e difficoltà per costruire un progetto di vita familiare gettati alle ortiche, il tempo che lui dedicava all'altra, le bugie, la mia assoluta fiducia in lui così brutalmente uccisa, la distruzione di quello che io credevo (forse infantilmente) un matrimonio felice, il fatto che il dolore mi abbia reso una persona diffidente nei confronti del mondo intero, la mancanza di rispetto.....insieme al fatto che a distanza di quasi due anni porto ancora segni fisici pesanti della mia sofferenza e del periodo vissuto....e tante altre cose che a tratti affiorano e mi fanno capire che, anche a tempesta superata, ci sarà sempre una piccola cosa (un film, una canzone, una foto, un commento stupido) che ti farà ripiombare nell'angoscia. Ecco, è anche la consapevolezza che quello che eravamo (e che a me piaceva immensamente) non lo saremo MAI PIU', ed è inutile prendersi in giro. Saremo per sempre diversi, sarò per sempre diversa, e forse non migliore. Grazie, e scusate lo sfogo, ma in questi mesi di lettura del forum ho scoperto che anche le conoscenze virtuali possono aiutarti ad elaborare questo "lutto"


----------



## Fantastica (15 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, non so se hai tradito o sei stato/a tradito/a.
> Ma ti leggo e capisco che - forse con l'aiuto di qualcuno - ne sei venuto/a fuori, e bene anche.
> Buon per te, complimenti.


No, ci sono dentro, e ho perso per sempre, ma proprio per sempre, la felicità, o, almeno, la sua illusione.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, ci sono dentro, e ho perso per sempre, ma proprio per sempre, la felicità, o, almeno, la sua illusione.


Da quello che scrivi sembra che tu abbia razionalizzato il tutto alla grande...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono una nuova iscritta al forum, ma in realtà leggo i vostri messaggi da quasi due anni.....questa volta ho sentito di dover intervenire, l'argomento di questa discussione ha provocato in me una forte scossa emotiva. Cosa mi ha fatto più male del tradimento? Tantissime cose.....il non esistere per lui in quel periodo, i messaggi che si scambiavano, gli anni di impegno e difficoltà per costruire un progetto di vita familiare gettati alle ortiche, il tempo che lui dedicava all'altra, le bugie, la mia assoluta fiducia in lui così brutalmente uccisa, la distruzione di quello che io credevo (forse infantilmente) un matrimonio felice, il fatto che il dolore mi abbia reso una persona diffidente nei confronti del mondo intero, la mancanza di rispetto.....insieme al fatto che a distanza di quasi due anni porto ancora segni fisici pesanti della mia sofferenza e del periodo vissuto....e tante altre cose che a tratti affiorano e mi fanno capire che, anche a tempesta superata, ci sarà sempre una piccola cosa (un film, una canzone, una foto, un commento stupido) che ti farà ripiombare nell'angoscia. Ecco, è anche la consapevolezza che quello che eravamo (e che a me piaceva immensamente) non lo saremo MAI PIU', ed è inutile prendersi in giro. Saremo per sempre diversi, sarò per sempre diversa, e forse non migliore. Grazie, e scusate lo sfogo, ma in questi mesi di lettura del forum ho scoperto che anche le conoscenze virtuali possono aiutarti ad elaborare questo "lutto"


Ciao e benvenuta, leggo una grande sofferenza nelle tue parole.


----------



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma l'affermazione e' della troia!   Lasciano  il tempo che trovano.
> 
> E' ovvio che loro pensino di essere il meglio.  La mia poi aveva trent'anni meno di me.


Che poi, con certe sciacquette facocere, non c è nemmeno la soddisfazione della vittoria, da tanto è stata disfatta per loro.
:unhappy:


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei dire... che l'amore non è mai un'altra cosa... che tutto dipende solo e soltanto dalla maturità dell'individuo, non tanto che lo prova, ma piuttosto della sua maturità complessiva di persona, dipende da che scelte ha fatto fino a lì.
> L'amore "coniugale" che sa perdonare è per me la più alta manifestazione possibile dell'amore. E se le due persone sono sufficientemente mature non possono che riconoscerlo. Quindi, alla tua prima domanda risponderei: conosci tuo marito, indipendentemente da ciò che ha fatto, lo conosci.
> Non è vero che il tradimento dell'altro lo rende un estraneo. Si sente questa cosa (anche il traditore percepisce il suo compagno come "estraneo", nel mentre in cui tradisce), ma non è reale.
> Riuscire a perdonare significa proprio ricordarsi chi si ha di fronte, fare memoria, meglio.
> ...



Grazie 

E' proprio cosi'


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che poi, con certe sciacquette facocere, non c è nemmeno la soddisfazione della vittoria, da tanto è stata disfatta per loro.
> :unhappy:



Davvero e' così, io non ho dovuto neppure iniziarla la battaglia, finita con la sua telefonata.  

Se avessi dato peso a certe sue affermazioni sarei qui da sola o altrove.  Archiviate.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Tu l'hai ripreso



no  non l'ho ripreso ...mi sono cimentata con me stessa 
 per riaverlo...
nella vita (mia per lo meno) ci si impongono dei traguardi , 
una meta da raggiungere ,dei sogni solo che 
purtroppo a volte ci si imbatte in ostacoli ...
il fatto è che questi ostacoli sono superabili dal momento 
che torniamo lucidamente a vedere solo la meta..
e come qualcuno diceva:

"conta il fatto che quando uno sogna sta da Dio .
conta il viaggio che il sogno ti fa fare , conta non stare mai fermi ,non importa dove arrivi 
tanto poi devi ripartire ".

Poi sono testarda se mi impongo una cosa quella deve essere 
non accetto fallimenti ...quindi ...volevo continuare il viaggio che ho cominciato...


son passati tanti anni da quei tempi 
la mia frase è più un pensiero alla "sliding doors"


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Pur rispettando il tuo intervento, per quanto mi riguarda è proprio una magra consolazione. In certe situazioni, sicuramente non la tua, non sempre si torna per "amore".
> 
> È solo la mia opinione



dipende sempre da quanto conta il fatto di voler e o  anteporre l'essere amati 
piuttosto che amare ...
Io scelgo la seconda ...e l'accendo...


----------



## Amarax (16 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


scoprire di aver accanto uno sconosciuto e rendermi conto della finzione che è stata la mia vita dall'inizio del mio matrimonio. 
Ancora oggi mi chiedo come io possa non aver capito niente di lui .
il più grave? Quello di avermi fatto sentire inadeguata. Una donna non capace di suscitare in lui amore


----------



## Amarax (16 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi dispiace aver messo il dito in una ferita ancora aperta.
> Sono stato indelicato, non ho pensato che alcune persone qui sopra potessero non aver superato il trauma.
> Se vuoi, chiudo il post.
> Quanto a quello che pensa mia moglie, beh magari sono qui a chiedere non per gioire del vostro dolore ma per capire alcune cose che possono riguardare anche il mio matrimonio.
> ...


credo che il trauma subito non si dimentichi più 
di fatto ognuno di noi ci penserà almeno una volta al giorno...io di più e non lo nego. Una canzone ,una battuta, una parola...tutto può far venire in mente quello che si è vissuto.
un tradimento è...per sempre :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no  non l'ho ripreso ...mi sono cimentata con me stessa
> per riaverlo...
> nella vita (mia per lo meno) ci si impongono dei traguardi ,
> una meta da raggiungere ,dei sogni solo che
> ...


Ho capito
Quindi hai scritto che la cosa che ti ha fatto più male è che non abbia scelto l'altra ma sia tornato da te perché se così non fosse stato avresti una vita diversa. Adesso sei felice?
(non conosco la tua storia)


----------



## Manon Lescaut (16 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e magari ci sono mancanze di rispetto anche più devastanti?
> non condividere certi dolori, ad esempio?
> non so, me lo chiedo.


nel caso specifico intendevo dire che c'è il tradimento dove uno va a letto con una persona diversa dal proprio partner e c'è il tradimento dove uno fa la stessa cosa ed in piu' parla male del proprio partner, poi ovviamente ci sono tante altre mancanze di rispetto anche piu' profonde...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (16 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma l'affermazione e' della troia!   Lasciano  il tempo che trovano.
> 
> E' ovvio che loro pensino di essere il meglio.  La mia poi aveva trent'anni meno di me.


la mia 10 di meno.... e mi aveva detto di essere dispiaciuta perche' anche lui è piu' giovane e non era giusto si annoiasse cosi' tanto con me :-O


----------



## Manon Lescaut (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che poi, con certe sciacquette facocere, non c è nemmeno la soddisfazione della vittoria, da tanto è stata disfatta per loro.
> :unhappy:


Tebe con due parole rende sempre perfettamente l'idea...


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vorrei dire... che l'amore non è mai un'altra cosa... che tutto dipende solo e soltanto dalla maturità dell'individuo, non tanto che lo prova, ma piuttosto della sua maturità complessiva di persona, dipende da che scelte ha fatto fino a lì.
> L'amore "coniugale" che sa perdonare è per me la più alta manifestazione possibile dell'amore. E se le due persone sono sufficientemente mature non possono che riconoscerlo. Quindi, alla tua prima domanda risponderei: conosci tuo marito, indipendentemente da ciò che ha fatto, lo conosci.
> Non è vero che il tradimento dell'altro lo rende un estraneo. Si sente questa cosa (anche il traditore percepisce il suo compagno come "estraneo", nel mentre in cui tradisce), ma non è reale.
> Riuscire a perdonare significa proprio ricordarsi chi si ha di fronte, fare memoria, meglio.
> ...



Ecco, questo è il tipo di tradimento che può essere perdonato.
Va da sé che, per rispondere a Wolf, se ci va una sola volta sarà molto ma molto improbabile che l'abbia fatto per amore.
Ma se i tradimenti sono stati al plurale...come si fa!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> la mia 10 di meno.... e mi aveva detto di essere dispiaciuta perche' anche lui è piu' giovane e non era giusto si annoiasse cosi' tanto con me :-O


Certo che di gente poco a posto ce n'è parecchia in giro.
A me farebbe incaxzare più che la scopata l'idea che sia andato a letto con un'oca simile


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è il tipo di tradimento che può essere perdonato.
> Va da sé che, per rispondere a Wolf, se ci va una sola volta sarà molto ma molto improbabile che l'abbia fatto per amore.
> Ma se i tradimenti sono stati al plurale...come si fa!


Non e' una questione di numeri, Diletta.

E' la natura del tradimento e vorrei anche dire del traditore, le sue motivazioni (non le sue giustificazioni) chi e che cosa stava tradendo quando ha tradito.

Scusami se te lo dico con una certa brutalità, ma se non riesci a perdonare la responsabilità è di tuo marito......


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> credo che il trauma subito non si dimentichi più
> di fatto ognuno di noi ci penserà almeno una volta al giorno...io di più e non lo nego. Una canzone ,una battuta, una parola...tutto può far venire in mente quello che si è vissuto.
> un tradimento è...per sempre :facepalm::facepalm:


Ma anche no.
Un diamante si. Un tradimento.
No.
È "follia" pura farsi carico di uno sbaglio dell'altro.


Sono tanti  anni che bazzico qui sopra con tradimenti vari alle spalle. Alcuni importanti altri acqua fresca ma nessuno ha mai lasciato una cicatrice indelebile.
Quello più doloroso, e probabilmente l unico che ho sentito come vero tradimento, è stato quello di Mattia, dove come donna avevo investito davvero "tutto".
È stato un dolore che mi ha strappato il cuore dal micro petto ma...poi basta.
Mi sono assunta la mia parte di colpa nel processo traditorio ma mai. E sottolineò mai, mi sono fatta carico andando in turbia pesante su me stessa.

Non capisco davvero. E cerco di farlo perché non è umano sfracellarsi l anima per un azione non compiuta da noi.
È come se ci arrestassero per un furto commesso da un amico.
Che cazzo.
Io mi ribellerei e manco per il cazzo mi sentirei ladra.
Perché alla fine è questo.
Vi comportate da colpevoli quando non lo siete.
Cos è che fa scattare sta cosa?
Lo chiedo sempre. Faccio come Min quando si incista su alcune cose ( ma dove è?)
Lo chiedo mica perché sono rompicoglioni, si beh... Anche, ma perché lo trovo talmente assurdo e auto lesionistico che davvero non mi capacito di come qualcuno.
Uomo o donna che sia.
Sia così insicuro e poco valevole per se stesso, da ridursi un agglomerato scomposto di dolore e rancore.
Che cazzo. Lavorate sull' autostima.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

[HR][/HR]





Palladiano ha detto:


> Ho capito
> Quindi hai scritto che la cosa che ti ha fatto più male è che non abbia scelto l'altra ma sia tornato da te *perché se così non fosse stato avresti una vita diversa.* Adesso sei felice?
> (non conosco la tua storia)


no
perche se così non fosse stato chissà che vita avrei avuto...
(oddio non è che sono alla frutta)

sono  più che felice ,sono serena ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> no
> perche se così non fosse stato chissà che vita avrei avuto...
> ...



Ho capito da subito cosa tu intendesi... e non dico altro.

Ho dormito 4 ore filate...!


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, leggo una grande sofferenza nelle tue parole.


Ciao Fiammetta. Sì, effettivamente....soffro ancora tantissimo, nonostante sia passato parecchio tempo; e la cosa che mi fa imbestialire è che anzichè smorzarsi, questo maledetto dolore torna ogni volta più forte....proprio quando pensi di stare meglio....lui si ripresenta, e la voragine si riapre sotto i miei piedi


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta. Sì, effettivamente....soffro ancora tantissimo, nonostante sia passato parecchio tempo; e la cosa che mi fa imbestialire è che anzichè smorzarsi, questo maledetto dolore torna ogni volta più forte....proprio quando pensi di stare meglio....lui si ripresenta, e la voragine si riapre sotto i miei piedi


stai ancora con tuo marito o ti 6 separata?


----------



## Ecate (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Un diamante si. Un tradimento.
> No.
> È "follia" pura farsi carico di uno sbaglio dell'altro.
> ...


Sono d'accordo sul primo neretto. Io l'unico tradimento che ho subito e ha lasciato un segno indelebile è stato quello di mia sorella. Segno indelebile, ma l'ho superato. 
Ma
ma troppo spesso la relazione sopravvive al tradimento
senza che vi sopravviva l'amore
e un amore fatto a pezzi
li davanti 
tutti i giorni
riduce in un agglomerato di rabbia e dolore
e l'autostima -tutti si mettono in discussione quando si accorgono di avere un bel paio di corna- fa fatica a fare fitness quando si è zeppi di quelle robine lì


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho capito da subito cosa tu intendesi... e non dico altro.
> 
> Ho dormito 4 ore filate...!


La cosa più bella è vedere che il mio 
pupo
si sveglia sempre sorridendo...
dopo le sue 10ore di nanna ovviamente


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> La cosa più bella è vedere che il mio
> pupo
> si sveglia sempre sorridendo...
> dopo le sue 10ore di nanna ovviamente


Censored...!


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai ancora con tuo marito o ti 6 separata?


Siamo ancora insieme. Ho cercato di perdonarlo, anche se è un percorso molto lungo e difficile, ma ho voluto tentare perchè sono convinta che per salvare un matrimonio ed una famiglia, si debba sempre lottare. Abbiamo due figli di 12 e 9 anni


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Siamo ancora insieme. Ho cercato di perdonarlo, anche se è un percorso molto lungo e difficile, ma ho voluto tentare perchè sono convinta che per salvare un matrimonio ed una famiglia, si debba sempre lottare. Abbiamo due figli di 12 e 9 anni


coppia e famiglia non sono necessariamente la medesima cosa.

perdonare è un percorso lungo,accidentato ed incerto che prevede la collaborazione fattiva di entrambi.
in sintesi tu non puoi perdonare chi non mostra quantomeno coscienza e pentimento reali.

i tuoi figli sono piccoli,ma non piccolissimi e pienamente in grado di recepire lo stato di tensione tuo e di tuo marito.      certo che si deve lottare per loro.

quindi prima di ogni altra cosa,devi capire se tuo marito è consapevole del male che ti ha fatto ed osservare cosa fa per dimostrare che ha capito.

qualsiasi soluzione al tuo dolore non può prescindere dall'analisi di questo


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> coppia e famiglia non sono necessariamente la medesima cosa.
> 
> perdonare è un percorso lungo,accidentato ed incerto che prevede la collaborazione fattiva di entrambi.
> in sintesi tu non puoi perdonare chi non mostra quantomeno coscienza e pentimento reali.
> ...


Hai ragione. Stiamo facendo un percorso insieme, di comune accordo, certo con tutte le difficoltà del caso. Mio marito si dimostra abbastanza collaborativo, si sta impegnando per cercare di "rimediare". Quanto al fatto di rendersi pienamente conto del male che mi ha fatto......credo che non sia possibile per lui averne piena consapevolezza; purtroppo credo che solo chi si trovi in certe situazioni, possa capire veramente. Certo, lui ha visto quanto io sia stata male, e le conseguenze che ancora ho a livello di salute, queste cose le vede eccome....e ne è sicuramente dispiaciuto. Io sto intraprendendo un percorso di psicoterapia......spero che mi possa essere utile. Dovrò lavorare molto su me stessa e sulle mie insicurezze; l'autostima è andata a farsi benedire, la paura di soffrire ancora è sempre lì. Il recupero della fiducia nel partner è cosa lunga e difficile, soprattutto perchè prima del fattaccio io ero completamente affidata a lui, non nutrivo il benchè minimosospetto, non lo ritenevo proprio capace di fare del male, di conseguenza lo stimavo tantissimo per la sua onestà.....ho dovuto rivedere un bel pò di cosette! E comunque in tutto questo credo che svolga un ruolo non trascurabile il fatto che l'altra sia una sua collega, e pertanto  non ci può essere un distacco totale e definitivo fra loro.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Lorella*

Onestà è ammettere che nessuno di noi è Dio e quindi immune da debolezze,periodi di stress o semplicemente fasi della vita in cui si è un filo più egoisti un un tot di motivi.

io non credo all'esclusività,nel senso che non credo sia umanamente possibile che esista una sola persona al mondo che possa farci provare certe emozioni.

forse tuo marito l'hai idealizzato troppo e lui ad un certo punto può non aver più retto la parte del tuo eroe senza macchia e senza paura.   e la collega magari è una che ride con lui delle sue imperfezioni.

quello che sto cercando di dirti che è il tradimento non sempre significa che tutto quello che tuo marito provava e prova per te sia tutto fasullo.    e quindi il recupero della fiducia da parte tua sta sia nel fatto di vedere finalmente quiest'uomo come un essere umano che può sbagliare.
sia nel vedere che lui ha elaborato le ragioni che lo hanno portato a tradire.

ecco l'unica cosa per cui sarai autorizzata a tirargli una testata secca sullo zigomo sinistro è se ti venisse a dire che lui è stato traviato dalla fatalona,che voleva dire di no ma lei l'ha circuito,etcc....etc.....


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco l'unica cosa per cui sarai autorizzata a tirargli una testata secca sullo zigomo sinistro è se ti venisse a dire che lui è stato traviato dalla fatalona,che voleva dire di no ma lei l'ha circuito,etcc....etc.....


Già.
Quindi se ti viene detto - anche se durante una lite - che 'ho fatto bene' (a tradirti)...se ti viene detto 'tu eri assente', se ti viene raccontato di un 'corteggiamento pazzesco', se ti si dice 'credevo di riuscire a controllare la situazione, ma non ce l'ho fatta' & altre simili stronzate, uno che fa ?


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Onestà è ammettere che nessuno di noi è Dio e quindi immune da debolezze,periodi di stress o semplicemente fasi della vita in cui si è un filo più egoisti un un tot di motivi.
> 
> io non credo all'esclusività,nel senso che non credo sia umanamente possibile che esista una sola persona al mondo che possa farci provare certe emozioni.
> 
> ...


Con questa risposta mi hai fatto sorridere....quindi grazie! Il parlare sul forum serve anche a risollevarci un pò! No, la testata eventualmente gliela piazzerò bella centrale alla radice del naso se sarà necessario! Non mi ha mai raccontato di traviamenti da parte della fatalona, secondo lui si è trattato di un momento di debolezza di entrambi (lei era ai ferri corti con suo marito). Infatti abbiamo deciso comunque di "ricostruire", so benissimo che esseri umani infallibili non ce ne sono. Però con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo, avrò il diritto di essere incazzata? Perchè il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura non esisteva solo nella mia testa, io magari lo avrò anche un pò idealizzato, però lui ha sempre dato molta importanza a valori quali la fedeltà, il rispetto, l'onestà, ritenendoli fondamentali e reciproci. E quindi non mi puoi pugnalare alle spalle, capisco le difficoltà, però prima di agire vogliamo un minimo ragionare a mente fredda? Perchè se poi dobbiamo sempre nasconderci dietro il ditino, e trovare giustificazioni a tutto, allora va sempre tutto bene, tanto non siamo perfetti! Ora io sto facendo uno sforzo veramente enorme, perchè vedo che anche lui ci tiene, però sia ben chiaro che non essendo io la Madonna, nè Dio, la mia capacità di perdono ha un limite ben preciso. Il suo jolly lo ha giocato, se ci dovesse essere un'altra mossa sbagliata......partirà la testata che sarà così forte da spedirlo direttamente a casa di sua madre


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul primo neretto. Io l'unico tradimento che ho subito e ha lasciato un segno indelebile è stato quello di mia sorella. Segno indelebile, ma l'ho superato.
> Ma
> ma troppo spesso la relazione sopravvive al tradimento
> senza che vi sopravviva l'amore
> ...


Mi rimane incomprensibile perche si debba stare insieme.
L unico motivo per me sarebbe la non autosufficienza economica.
Ma farei in modo di averla, a qualsiasi costo.
Quindi il dopo del non superamento è, in questa ottica, ancora più iincomprensibile


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Onestà è ammettere che nessuno di noi è Dio e quindi immune da debolezze,periodi di stress o semplicemente fasi della vita in cui si è un filo più egoisti un un tot di motivi.
> 
> io non credo all'esclusività,nel senso che non credo sia umanamente possibile che esista una sola persona al mondo che possa farci provare certe emozioni.
> 
> ...


Ecco.


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Quindi se ti viene detto - anche se durante una lite - che 'ho fatto bene' (a tradirti)...se ti viene detto 'tu eri assente', se ti viene raccontato di un 'corteggiamento pazzesco', se ti si dice 'credevo di riuscire a controllare la situazione, ma non ce l'ho fatta' & altre simili stronzate, uno che fa ?


Gli tira una testata sullo zigomo sinistro e gli sputa nel piatto.
Poi resetta.
E continua di testate e sputi finché non ammette di non essere un cranioleso.
Perche se continua lo è.
E allora devibessere tu a decidere se stare con una categoria protetta o no.


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Stiamo facendo un percorso insieme, di comune accordo, certo con tutte le difficoltà del caso. Mio marito si dimostra abbastanza collaborativo, si sta impegnando per cercare di "rimediare". Quanto al fatto di rendersi pienamente conto del male che mi ha fatto......credo che non sia possibile per lui averne piena consapevolezza; purtroppo credo che solo chi si trovi in certe situazioni, possa capire veramente. Certo, lui ha visto quanto io sia stata male, e le conseguenze che ancora ho a livello di salute, queste cose le vede eccome....e ne è sicuramente dispiaciuto*. Io sto intraprendendo un percorso di psicoterapia......spero che mi possa essere utile. Dovrò lavorare molto su me stessa e sulle mie insicurezze; l'autostima è andata a farsi benedire*, la paura di soffrire ancora è sempre lì. Il recupero della fiducia nel partner è cosa lunga e difficile, soprattutto perchè prima del fattaccio io ero completamente affidata a lui, non nutrivo il benchè minimosospetto, non lo ritenevo proprio capace di fare del male, di conseguenza lo stimavo tantissimo per la sua onestà.....ho dovuto rivedere un bel pò di cosette! E comunque in tutto questo credo che svolga un ruolo non trascurabile il fatto che l'altra sia una sua collega, e pertanto  non ci può essere un distacco totale e definitivo fra loro.



Lorella, ti faccio di cuore in bocca al lupo per la terapia che stai per cominciare. 
Io l'ho già fatta e conclusa.
Sto decisamente meglio dopo il lavoro su me stessa, sono cresciuta e forse anche un po' più forte.

Ma la ferita è rimasta tale e quale e mi fa male, non tutte, ma quasi tutte le volte che ci penso.
Ecco, riguardo alla stima, anch'io, esattamente come te, lo pensavo una persona seria, anzi, serissima, e ora non posso proprio pensarlo tale.
E' una presa d'atto: chi fa certe cose NON è serio. Punto. 
Quindi, anche la stima è scesa precipitosamente. 
Diciamo che l'amore, come sentimento, è stato amputato di questo aspetto che non è poi così da poco.
L'amore è anche stima per l'altro e io ne ho più poca poca, per usare un eufemismo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Quindi se ti viene detto - anche se durante una lite - che 'ho fatto bene' (a tradirti)...se ti viene detto 'tu eri assente', se ti viene raccontato di un 'corteggiamento pazzesco', se ti si dice 'credevo di riuscire a controllare la situazione, ma non ce l'ho fatta' & altre simili stronzate, uno che fa ?



Lei non lo sa, ma e' vero che ha fatto bene, dai, con quello che tu hai fatto prima non starei ad addebitarle colpe, e' da ipocriti.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Con questa risposta mi hai fatto sorridere....quindi grazie! Il parlare sul forum serve anche a risollevarci un pò! No, la testata eventualmente gliela piazzerò bella centrale alla radice del naso se sarà necessario! Non mi ha mai raccontato di traviamenti da parte della fatalona, secondo lui si è trattato di un momento di debolezza di entrambi (lei era ai ferri corti con suo marito). Infatti abbiamo deciso comunque di "ricostruire", so benissimo che esseri umani infallibili non ce ne sono. Però con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo, avrò il diritto di essere incazzata? Perchè il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura non esisteva solo nella mia testa, io magari lo avrò anche un pò idealizzato, però lui ha sempre dato molta importanza a valori quali la fedeltà, il rispetto, l'onestà, ritenendoli fondamentali e reciproci. E quindi non mi puoi pugnalare alle spalle, capisco le difficoltà, però prima di agire vogliamo un minimo ragionare a mente fredda? Perchè se poi dobbiamo sempre nasconderci dietro il ditino, e trovare giustificazioni a tutto, allora va sempre tutto bene, tanto non siamo perfetti! Ora io sto facendo uno sforzo veramente enorme, perchè vedo che anche lui ci tiene, però sia ben chiaro che non essendo io la Madonna, nè Dio, la mia capacità di perdono ha un limite ben preciso. Il suo jolly lo ha giocato, se ci dovesse essere un'altra mossa sbagliata......partirà la testata che sarà così forte da spedirlo direttamente a casa di sua madre


elaborare le ragioni di un tradimento fatto deve servire ad individuare il punto di non ritorno.

una volta individuato,capire se sia possibile tenervisi alla larga.   perchè da ciò che si sa può indurci in tentazione,si deve stare lontani.

poi sai.   esistono anche persone che semplicemente non sanno essere fedeli.   

la conclusione del percorso del traditore è arrivare a dire: mia cara, io questo sono e questo posso essere.
questi sono i miei limiti strutturali.     sono sostenibili per te?

se sì,allora lavorerò ancora più duramente per essere un uomo meritevole della tua fiducia.

se no,vuol dire che non sono l'uomo giusto per te e che prima o poi ti farò soffrire ancora.

se e quando arriverà a questa consapevolezza di sè, finalmente conoscerai l'uomo che è anche il padre dei tuoi figli e saprai che fare con lui e col vostro matrimonio.

ti auguro gran fortuna perchè è dura arrivare a sapere chi si è veramente.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono una nuova iscritta al forum, ma in realtà leggo i vostri messaggi da quasi due anni.....questa volta ho sentito di dover intervenire, l'argomento di questa discussione ha provocato in me una forte scossa emotiva. Cosa mi ha fatto più male del tradimento? Tantissime cose.....il non esistere per lui in quel periodo, i messaggi che si scambiavano, gli anni di impegno e difficoltà per costruire un progetto di vita familiare gettati alle ortiche, il tempo che lui dedicava all'altra, le bugie, la mia assoluta fiducia in lui così brutalmente uccisa, la distruzione di quello che io credevo (forse infantilmente) un matrimonio felice, il fatto che il dolore mi abbia reso una persona diffidente nei confronti del mondo intero, la mancanza di rispetto.....insieme al fatto che a distanza di quasi due anni porto ancora segni fisici pesanti della mia sofferenza e del periodo vissuto....e tante altre cose che a tratti affiorano e mi fanno capire che, anche a tempesta superata, ci sarà sempre una piccola cosa (un film, una canzone, una foto, un commento stupido) che ti farà ripiombare nell'angoscia. Ecco, è anche la consapevolezza che quello che eravamo (e che a me piaceva immensamente) non lo saremo MAI PIU', ed è inutile prendersi in giro. Saremo per sempre diversi, sarò per sempre diversa, e forse non migliore. Grazie, e scusate lo sfogo, ma in questi mesi di lettura del forum ho scoperto che anche le conoscenze virtuali possono aiutarti ad elaborare questo "lutto"


Benvenuta Lorella. Quello che hai scritto tu, l'avrei potuto scrivere io, anzi in verità molte cose qua e là le ho proprio scritte. E' vero che ognuno ha la storia, che le variabili sono tante, ma ci sono sentimenti, sensazioni, stati d'animo che ci accomunano inevitabilmente. Non sei sola..Forza !


----------



## Ecate (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi rimane incomprensibile perche si debba stare insieme.
> L unico motivo per me sarebbe la non autosufficienza economica.
> Ma farei in modo di averla, a qualsiasi costo.
> Quindi il dopo del non superamento è, in questa ottica, ancora più iincomprensibile


Si rimane insieme per ideologia e per mitologia
Per dipendenza e codipendenza e intradipendenza
Per specchiarsi negli occhi degli altri

Io i vaffanculo -ma anche, molti di più, i "scusami ma non ti amo"- che ho dato in ritardo
-mai per corna-
li ho dati in ritardo per prendere le forze
per sentire ancora un po' di caldo, perché la mia famiglia era gelida
però alla fine ho rimpianto di avere aspettato 
mi sono detta "che scema"
quanto tempo sottratto a tutto
quanta energia usata male


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Si rimane insieme *per ideologia e per mitologia
> Per dipendenza e codipendenza e intradipendenza
> Per specchiarsi negli occhi degli altri*
> 
> ...


Perfetta. E perfetto anche ciò che scrivi dopo. Mi inchino.


----------



## Ecate (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perfetta. E perfetto anche ciò che scrivi dopo. Mi inchino.


Ma grazie  che onore


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie di cuore a tutti. E' la prima volta che parlo con qualcuno di quello che mi è accaduto (a parte ovviamente la psicologa) e ho notato anche io che alla fine i sentimenti, la rabbia, le reazioni sono comuni a tutti coloro che hanno dovuto subire questa esperienza, per quanto le nostre storie siano diverse. Così come sono convinta del fatto che il tempo potrà farci stare meglio, ma che ci sarà sempre un campanello d'allarme pronto ad accendersi quando meno ce lo aspettiamo a ricordarci quello che è accaduto. Ma questo per tutte le cose brutte che succedono nella vita, non si può mai dire di averle completamente dimenticate.....un segno resta comunque, ed in questo caso non sono solo cicatrici dell'anima, perchè a me questa esperienza mi ha proprio trasformata, mi ha fatto diventare un'altra persona.....ed ad essere sincera non è che questa donna mi piaccia poi così tanto, almeno per ora; poi magari mi affezionerò al mio nuovo io....chissà. Poi se ci si vuole consolare, d'accordo, quel che non uccide fortifica e sicuramente ora sono una persona più forte, ma quanto si deve pagare per avere questa forza? Il prezzo è veramente molto alto.....specie se ci va di mezzo la salute. E comunque, poichè ora ho imparato a non dare nulla per scontato, sento di poter dire che adesso stiamo lavorando per recuperare il matrimonio e impiegherò tutte le mie energie a questo scopo.....ma se proprio tra qualche anno dovessi capire che non va, amen. Però almeno ci abbiamo provato!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono una nuova iscritta al forum, ma in realtà leggo i vostri messaggi da quasi due anni.....questa volta ho sentito di dover intervenire, l'argomento di questa discussione ha provocato in me una forte scossa emotiva. Cosa mi ha fatto più male del tradimento? Tantissime cose.....il non esistere per lui in quel periodo, i messaggi che si scambiavano, gli anni di impegno e difficoltà per costruire un progetto di vita familiare gettati alle ortiche, il tempo che lui dedicava all'altra, le bugie, la mia assoluta fiducia in lui così brutalmente uccisa, la distruzione di quello che io credevo (forse infantilmente) un matrimonio felice, il fatto che il dolore mi abbia reso una persona diffidente nei confronti del mondo intero, la mancanza di rispetto.....insieme al fatto che a distanza di quasi due anni porto ancora segni fisici pesanti della mia sofferenza e del periodo vissuto....e tante altre cose che a tratti affiorano e mi fanno capire che, anche a tempesta superata, ci sarà sempre una piccola cosa (un film, una canzone, una foto, un commento stupido) che ti farà ripiombare nell'angoscia. Ecco, è anche la consapevolezza che quello che eravamo (e che a me piaceva immensamente) non lo saremo MAI PIU', ed è inutile prendersi in giro. Saremo per sempre diversi, sarò per sempre diversa, e forse non migliore. Grazie, e scusate lo sfogo, ma in questi mesi di lettura del forum ho scoperto che anche le conoscenze virtuali possono aiutarti ad elaborare questo "lutto"


io a quelli che stanno zitti per anni, scrivono un post dove ci mettono l'anima e poi chiedono scusa azzannerei le natiche.
Ma scusa di che?
Ma dovevi scrivere da prima!
adesso non ti nascondere di nuovo e benvenuta, anzi bentrovata.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore a tutti. E' la prima volta che parlo con qualcuno di quello che mi è accaduto (a parte ovviamente la psicologa) e ho notato anche io che alla fine i sentimenti, la rabbia, le reazioni sono comuni a tutti coloro che hanno dovuto subire questa esperienza, per quanto le nostre storie siano diverse. Così come sono convinta del fatto che il tempo potrà farci stare meglio, ma che ci sarà sempre un campanello d'allarme pronto ad accendersi quando meno ce lo aspettiamo a ricordarci quello che è accaduto. Ma questo per tutte le cose brutte che succedono nella vita, non si può mai dire di averle completamente dimenticate.....un segno resta comunque, ed in questo caso non sono solo cicatrici dell'anima, perchè a me questa esperienza mi ha proprio trasformata, mi ha fatto diventare un'altra persona.....ed ad essere sincera non è che questa donna mi piaccia poi così tanto, almeno per ora; poi magari mi affezionerò al mio nuovo io....chissà. Poi se ci si vuole consolare, d'accordo, quel che non uccide fortifica e sicuramente ora sono una persona più forte, ma quanto si deve pagare per avere questa forza? Il prezzo è veramente molto alto.....specie se ci va di mezzo la salute. E comunque, poichè ora ho imparato a non dare nulla per scontato, sento di poter dire che adesso stiamo lavorando per recuperare il matrimonio e impiegherò tutte le mie energie a questo scopo.....ma se proprio tra qualche anno dovessi capire che non va, amen. Però almeno ci abbiamo provato!


Non so da quanto tempo tu abbia scoperto il tradimento, né altro della tua storia, ma effettivamente il tempo aiuta.  E' fondamentale  vedere anche quanto tuo marito si sta adoperando per recuperare il rapporto,( tu scrivi che imphiegherai tutte le tue energie...lo stesso si può dire di lui ?)  e soprattutto il tuo concetto di perdono, sempre che tu lo ritenga possibile. Ci sono tante variabili quando si prova a ricucire : puoi aspirare ad una vita tranquilla, ad una pacifica convivenza, decidendo tu quanto investire nel "nuovo rapporto". Si può voler ricucire per i figli, per il mutuo, o perché nonostante tutto si è ancora innamorati. 
Cambiamo eccome : nemmeno io sono più la persona di prima e questo mi dispiace enormemente  e come te posso dire di essere più forte, ma avrei preferito altre esperienze per "irrobustire" la mia persona.


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io a quelli che stanno zitti per anni, scrivono un post dove ci mettono l'anima e poi chiedono scusa azzannerei le natiche.
> Ma scusa di che?
> Ma dovevi scrivere da prima!
> adesso non ti nascondere di nuovo e benvenuta, anzi bentrovata.


ciao Sbri! Ormai vi conosco tutti.....vi ho studiato bene in questo tempo! Grazie, in effetti avrei dovuto farlo prima.....avrei anche dovuto confidarmi con qualche amica.....ma credimi non ce l'ho fatta, ero come paralizzata. Invece mi rendo conto che il confronto è benefico, ascoltare tanti pareri ti arricchisce, a prescindere che si condivida o meno. E' come se il peso sul cuore si alleggerisse.....azzannami pure adesso!


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Non so da quanto tempo tu abbia scoperto il tradimento, né altro della tua storia, ma effettivamente il tempo aiuta. E' fondamentale vedere anche quanto tuo marito si sta adoperando per recuperare il rapporto,( tu scrivi che imphiegherai tutte le tue energie...lo stesso si può dire di lui ?) e soprattutto il tuo concetto di perdono, sempre che tu lo ritenga possibile. Ci sono tante variabili quando si prova a ricucire : puoi aspirare ad una vita tranquilla, ad una pacifica convivenza, decidendo tu quanto investire nel "nuovo rapporto". Si può voler ricucire per i figli, per il mutuo, o perché nonostante tutto si è ancora innamorati.
> Cambiamo eccome : nemmeno io sono più la persona di prima e questo mi dispiace enormemente e come te posso dire di essere più forte, ma avrei preferito altre esperienze per "irrobustire" la mia persona.


Fiordiloto, la scoperta è avvenuta ad aprile del 2013.....il 19 aprile, e chi se lo dimentica più!
Comunque hai scritto cose giustissime, si può restare insieme per tanti motivi. Quello che spinge me a restare è che amo ancora mio marito, nonostante tutto. Credo che anche lui voglia ricucire perchè mi ama (ha avuto qualche mese di amnesia, in quel periodo non ricordava di amarmi!!). Non voglio una pacifica convivenza, nè tantomeno ho bisogno di un coniuge pagante. Ora più che mai non devo e non voglio accontentarmi. Voglio un rapporto migliore, superlativo!  Per questo darò tutta me stessa, o la va, o la spacca. Per quanto riguarda il perdono....o lo dai e basta, oppure non lo dai. Non puoi star lì per anni a recriminare, a far sentire l'altro una cacchetta, a rinfacciare sempre. La cazzata è stata fatta, ed è pure bella grossa, però se devi perdonare devi anche assumerti le tue responsabilità, mica te lo prescrive il medico. Nessuno ci obbliga e sia chiaro che io ho scelto questa strada, ma mica è detto che sia quella giusta per tutti.


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Fiordiloto, la scoperta è avvenuta ad aprile del 2013.....il 19 aprile, e chi se lo dimentica più!
> Comunque hai scritto cose giustissime, si può restare insieme per tanti motivi. Quello che spinge me a restare è che amo ancora mio marito, nonostante tutto. Credo che anche lui voglia ricucire perchè mi ama (ha avuto qualche mese di amnesia, in quel periodo non ricordava di amarmi!!). Non voglio una pacifica convivenza, nè tantomeno ho bisogno di un coniuge pagante. Ora più che mai non devo e non voglio accontentarmi. Voglio un rapporto migliore, superlativo!  Per questo darò tutta me stessa, o la va, o la spacca. Per quanto riguarda il perdono....o lo dai e basta, oppure non lo dai. Non puoi star lì per anni a recriminare, a far sentire l'altro una cacchetta, a rinfacciare sempre. La cazzata è stata fatta, ed è pure bella grossa, però se devi perdonare devi anche assumerti le tue responsabilità, mica te lo prescrive il medico. Nessuno ci obbliga e sia chiaro che io ho scelto questa strada, ma mica è detto che sia quella giusta per tutti.


Brava Lorella:up:Sei una ventata di aria frescaE benvenuta.


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Fiordiloto, la scoperta è avvenuta ad aprile del 2013.....il 19 aprile, e chi se lo dimentica più!
> Comunque hai scritto cose giustissime, si può restare insieme per tanti motivi. Quello che spinge me a restare è che amo ancora mio marito, nonostante tutto. Credo che anche lui voglia ricucire perchè mi ama (ha avuto qualche mese di amnesia, in quel periodo non ricordava di amarmi!!). Non voglio una pacifica convivenza, nè tantomeno ho bisogno di un coniuge pagante. Ora più che mai non devo e non voglio accontentarmi. Voglio un rapporto migliore, superlativo!  Per questo darò tutta me stessa, o la va, o la spacca. Per quanto riguarda il perdono....o lo dai e basta, oppure non lo dai. Non puoi star lì per anni a recriminare, a far sentire l'altro una cacchetta, a rinfacciare sempre. La cazzata è stata fatta, ed è pure bella grossa, però se devi perdonare devi anche assumerti le tue responsabilità, mica te lo prescrive il medico. Nessuno ci obbliga e sia chiaro che io ho scelto questa strada, ma mica è detto che sia quella giusta per tutti.


Ciao, Lorella.

Che dire? Separate alla nascita ....:up:

Benvenuta!


----------



## Trinità (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Fiordiloto, la scoperta è avvenuta ad aprile del 2013.....il 19 aprile, e chi se lo dimentica più!
> Comunque hai scritto cose giustissime, si può restare insieme per tanti motivi. Quello che spinge me a restare è che amo ancora mio marito, nonostante tutto. Credo che anche lui voglia ricucire perchè mi ama (ha avuto qualche mese di amnesia, in quel periodo non ricordava di amarmi!!). Non voglio una pacifica convivenza, nè tantomeno ho bisogno di un coniuge pagante. Ora più che mai non devo e non voglio accontentarmi. Voglio un rapporto migliore, superlativo!  Per questo darò tutta me stessa, o la va, o la spacca. Per quanto riguarda il perdono....o lo dai e basta, oppure non lo dai. Non puoi star lì per anni a recriminare, a far sentire l'altro una cacchetta, a rinfacciare sempre. La cazzata è stata fatta, ed è pure bella grossa, però se devi perdonare devi anche assumerti le tue responsabilità, mica te lo prescrive il medico. Nessuno ci obbliga e sia chiaro che io ho scelto questa strada, ma mica è detto che sia quella giusta per tutti.


M'inchino a queste parole!
:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Si rimane insieme per ideologia e per mitologia
> Per dipendenza e codipendenza e intradipendenza
> Per specchiarsi negli occhi degli altri
> 
> ...


Cosi mi è comprensibile.
Anche se a quel punto non è il traditore il problema, ma siamo noi.
Credo.


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

Mi sento bene qui sul forum! Grazie a voi...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Fiordiloto, la scoperta è avvenuta ad aprile del 2013.....il 19 aprile, e chi se lo dimentica più!
> Comunque hai scritto cose giustissime, si può restare insieme per tanti motivi. Quello che spinge me a restare è che amo ancora mio marito, nonostante tutto. Credo che anche lui voglia ricucire perchè mi ama (ha avuto qualche mese di amnesia, in quel periodo non ricordava di amarmi!!). Non voglio una pacifica convivenza, nè tantomeno ho bisogno di un coniuge pagante. Ora più che mai non devo e non voglio accontentarmi. Voglio un rapporto migliore, superlativo!  Per questo darò tutta me stessa, o la va, o la spacca. Per quanto riguarda il perdono....o lo dai e basta, oppure non lo dai. Non puoi star lì per anni a recriminare, a far sentire l'altro una cacchetta, a rinfacciare sempre. La cazzata è stata fatta, ed è pure bella grossa, però se devi perdonare devi anche assumerti le tue responsabilità, mica te lo prescrive il medico. Nessuno ci obbliga e sia chiaro che io ho scelto questa strada, ma mica è detto che sia quella giusta per tutti.


Eh beh... più di anno e mezzo, è già un buon traguardo. Sul perdono io credo che una possa avere tutte le buone intenzioni di questo mondo, ma ci si deve guardare onestamente dentro e chiedersi se davvero per noi è fattibile. I pensieri negativi, quel risentimento che cova subdolo dentro, quel ripensare troppo sovente all'accaduto, il rancore latente  di certo non favoriscono il processo del perdono. Sono d'accordo con te, sul fatto che non si può stare a recriminare per anni, a far sentire l'altro una cacchetta, a rinfacciare sempre, semplicemente perché ritornare sempre sul fattaccio, non porta a nulla, se non ad un acutizzare ancora la sofferenza. A volte penso che ho tutti i diritti di essere incxxxxta nera, ma ho constatato che quando sono di buon umore, più ben disposta anche con mio marito il clima è più disteso ed in quei momenti sono fiduciosa ... forse siamo sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

:bacio:





Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Eh beh... più di anno e mezzo, è già un buon traguardo. Sul perdono io credo che una possa avere tutte le buone intenzioni di questo mondo, ma ci si deve guardare onestamente dentro e chiedersi se davvero per noi è fattibile. I pensieri negativi, quel risentimento che cova subdolo dentro, quel ripensare troppo sovente all'accaduto, il rancore latente di certo non favoriscono il processo del perdono. Sono d'accordo con te, sul fatto che non si può stare a recriminare per anni, a far sentire l'altro una cacchetta, a rinfacciare sempre, semplicemente perché ritornare sempre sul fattaccio, non porta a nulla, se non ad un acutizzare ancora la sofferenza. A volte penso che ho tutti i diritti di essere incxxxxta nera, ma ho constatato che quando sono di buon umore, più ben disposta anche con mio marito il clima è più disteso ed in quei momenti sono fiduciosa ... forse siamo sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Con questa risposta mi hai fatto sorridere....quindi grazie! Il parlare sul forum serve anche a risollevarci un pò! No, la testata eventualmente gliela piazzerò bella centrale alla radice del naso se sarà necessario! Non mi ha mai raccontato di traviamenti da parte della fatalona, secondo lui si è trattato di un momento di debolezza di entrambi (lei era ai ferri corti con suo marito). Infatti abbiamo deciso comunque di "ricostruire", so benissimo che esseri umani infallibili non ce ne sono. Però con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo, avrò il diritto di essere incazzata? Perchè il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura non esisteva solo nella mia testa, io magari lo avrò anche un pò idealizzato, però *lui ha sempre dato molta importanza a valori quali la fedeltà, il rispetto, l'onestà, ritenendoli fondamentali e reciproci.* E quindi non mi puoi pugnalare alle spalle, capisco le difficoltà, però prima di agire vogliamo un minimo ragionare a mente fredda? Perchè se poi dobbiamo sempre nasconderci dietro il ditino, e trovare giustificazioni a tutto, allora va sempre tutto bene, tanto non siamo perfetti! Ora io sto facendo uno sforzo veramente enorme, perchè vedo che anche lui ci tiene, però sia ben chiaro che non essendo io la Madonna, nè Dio, la mia capacità di perdono ha un limite ben preciso. Il suo jolly lo ha giocato, se ci dovesse essere un'altra mossa sbagliata......partirà la testata che sarà così forte da spedirlo direttamente a casa di sua madre



Scusami se sorrido alle tue parole evidenziate...ma è un sorriso amaro.
Anche il mio ha dato molta importanza a quei valori...
ma a senso unico però!


----------



## fedeliuk (17 Dicembre 2014)

*le prese di cu.lo*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


quello che a me ha dato noia è stato il suo negare, il suo piangere quando ero arrabbiato con lei, facendomi credere che lei non aveva fatto nulla, dicendomi che esageravo, essere aggirato, essere costretto a dimostrare ancora più amore di quanto già non mostrassi, costretto a scoprirlo da solo che mi tradiva, umiliarmi davanti a persone che in questi anni mi hanno conosciuto e voluto bene, e poi le classiche cose che si dicono quando tutta va bene, 
-"io non ti tradirei mai, se proprio impazzisco (ma non succede) ti lascio prima, perchè tradire proprio mai"
- riferendosi a fidanzati di miei amici che hanno tradito "si è veramente comportata da t.r.o.i.a"

queste sono le cose che ti fanno star male, ritrovarsi un giorno e capire di avere davanti una persona diversa da quella degli ultimi 4 anni della propria vita...

MA POI..... CI SI RIALZA, si guarda avanti, e si vede un sacco di opportunità.... e verrebbe quasi da dirle: GRAZIE!


----------



## Tradito? (17 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie? Perche' grazie?


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosi mi è comprensibile.
> Anche se a quel punto non è il traditore il problema, ma siamo noi.
> Credo.


Credo anch'io. Però forse faccio la spavalda perché non mi è mai capitato da un uomo che amavo.
O meglio, non l'ho mai scoperto :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Credo anch'io. Però forse faccio la spavalda perché non mi è mai capitato da un uomo che amavo.
> O meglio, non l'ho mai scoperto :carneval:




Occhio non vede cuore non duole.
Come sostiene anche Jim la goccia


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Anzi. Gim.
È il gorgonzola gim quello con la goccia vero?


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anzi. Gim.
> È il gorgonzola gim quello con la goccia vero?


Si. Se c'è la goccia è gim


----------



## fedeliuk (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Grazie perché*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Grazie? Perche' grazie?


Grazie perché se n'è andata in un modo cosí subdolo e vergognoso che fai molto piu veloce ad andare avanti, senza pensare che non hai piú accanto a te una grande persona, perché in fondo non hai Perso nulla, sono le brutte esperienze che ti fortificano e ti fanno crescere... Ti migliorano e migliora anche il tuo approccio alla vita... Quando resti nel limbo, quando non sai perché è finita... Ti dai mille colpe, vorresti tornare indietro... Invece cosí vuoi solo andare avanti..


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2014)

fedeliuk ha detto:


> Grazie perché se n'è andata in un modo cosí subdolo e vergognoso che fai molto piu veloce ad andare avanti, senza pensare che non hai piú accanto a te una grande persona, perché in fondo non hai Perso nulla, sono le brutte esperienze che ti fortificano e ti fanno crescere... Ti migliorano e migliora anche il tuo approccio alla vita... Quando resti nel limbo, quando non sai perché è finita... Ti dai mille colpe, vorresti tornare indietro... Invece cosí vuoi solo andare avanti..


Però non è regola generale che chi viene lasciato/tradito sia di default una grande persona e che colui che tradisce o se ne va sia una merdaccia globale.


----------



## fedeliuk (18 Dicembre 2014)

*giusto*



Ecate ha detto:


> Però non è regola generale che chi viene lasciato/tradito sia di default una grande persona e che colui che tradisce o se ne va sia una merdaccia globale.


concordo in pieno!!!!


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Però non è regola generale che chi viene lasciato/tradito sia di default una grande persona e che colui che tradisce o se ne va sia una merdaccia globale.


Concordo....


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Però non è regola generale che chi viene lasciato/tradito sia di default una grande persona e che colui che tradisce o se ne va sia una merdaccia globale.


Quoto

Aggiungo anche che essere una grande persona a volte non implica automaticamente che chi ami tu di DEBBA ricambiare. ....


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Aggiungo anche che essere una grande persona a volte *non implica automaticamente che chi ami tu di DEBBA ricambiare.* ....


E' così anche nell'amicizia, o comunque a me è capitato di provare simpatia ed empatia e stima per persone che però non provavano lo stesso per me.
Per essere sereni dobbiamo imparare a non soffrire quando non siamo ricambiati, il che è una delle imprese umane più ardue ....


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' così anche nell'amicizia, o comunque a me è capitato di provare simpatia ed empatia e stima per persone che però non provavano lo stesso per me.
> Per essere sereni dobbiamo imparare a non soffrire quando non siamo ricambiati, il che è una delle imprese umane più ardue ....


Posso contraddirti amico? 
Non penso tu l'abbia detta giusta.
Io penso che le persone che con cui si prova empatia e che riscuotono la nostra ammirazione, siano sullo stesso piano.
Dello stesso club
Ricambiano quasi sempre, con intensità e presenza diverse.
Mi sembra che un aiuto alla serenità possa essere questa consapevolezza
Di essere riconosciuti
Senza bisogno di conferme


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Posso contraddirti amico?
> Non penso tu l'abbia detta giusta.
> Io penso che le persone che con cui si prova empatia e che riscuotono la nostra ammirazione, siano sullo stesso piano.
> Dello stesso club
> ...


Verde. 

Il mio post non parlava infatti di amori o simpatie non corrisposti, ma del fatto che essere amati non deriva da meriti personali.

Deriva proprio dall'essere riconosciuti. Certo, sentirsi non (più) riconosciuti da chi diceva di amarti fa star male.

Ma non è che l'altro mi deve il riconoscimento perduto e che tutto va a posto solo perché sono la migliore persona dell'universo noto e meno noto.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Posso contraddirti amico?
> Non penso tu l'abbia detta giusta.
> Io penso che le persone che con cui si prova empatia e che riscuotono la nostra ammirazione, siano sullo stesso piano.
> Dello stesso club
> ...


La penso come te


----------



## leuconoe (18 Dicembre 2014)

*il mio primo post*

cosa mi ha fatto più male
di essere tradita?
l'aver perso per sempre l'innocenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

leuconoe ha detto:


> cosa mi ha fatto più male
> di essere tradita?
> l'aver perso per sempre l'innocenza.


sei già a due però. Benvenuta e cogli la tua giornata che ti è offerta dagli Dèi come un bel fiore caduco.


----------



## Ecate (19 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Verde.
> 
> Il mio post non parlava infatti di amori o simpatie non corrisposti, ma del fatto che essere amati non deriva da meriti personali.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto. Si apre qui tra l'altro un capitolo per me spinoso. L'amore che conosce e riconosce è raro e prezioso anche perché non scaturisce come conseguenza della bellezza e grandezza dell'oggetto. Il mio amore deve essere bello e grande ai miei occhi ma anche se condizione necessaria non è affatto sufficiente.
L'amore che conosce e riconosce poi col tempo impara anche a contenere, poi deraglia, contiene da soffocare, poi non riconosce, poi non conosce più. E crede ancora di amare. E a me invece è rimasto un pugno di mosche in mano, perché di quell'attaccamento li sono stanca; e capisco che il mio amare non era amare, era essere innamorata dell'amore dell'altro


----------



## mentalmente (6 Gennaio 2015)

*inconsapevole*

Non avere capito nulla di quanto fosse accaduto prima
non capire cosa fare ora
non sapere cosa sarà dopo
il vuoto


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2015)

mentalmente ha detto:


> Non avere capito nulla di quanto fosse accaduto prima
> non capire cosa fare ora
> non sapere cosa sarà dopo
> il vuoto


Benvenuto mentalmente.Se ti consola il vuoto è  momentaneo.Non avere fretta di fare e di sapere...Verrà  il momento in cui saprai esattamente cosa fare...Quando ti va sfogati.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2015)

mentalmente ha detto:


> Non avere capito nulla di quanto fosse accaduto prima
> non capire cosa fare ora
> non sapere cosa sarà dopo
> il vuoto


Sarà dopo quello che sceglierai tu.


----------



## Horny (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Posso contraddirti amico?
> Non penso tu l'abbia detta giusta.
> Io penso che le persone che con cui si prova empatia e che riscuotono la nostra ammirazione, siano sullo stesso piano.
> Dello stesso club
> ...


non posso darti verde.
bel post!


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lei non lo sa, ma e' vero che ha fatto bene, dai, con quello che tu hai fatto prima non starei ad addebitarle colpe, e' da ipocriti.


Cazzate, scusami.
Un conto è addebitare 'colpe', un conto è gestire il post in maniera orrenda...
Ti assicuro che al contrario non mi sarei trincerato dietro mille scuse, e sai perchè ? 
Perchè la verità spesso disarma.
Dire 'l'ho fatto perchè mi andava di farlo' è dire la verità, è mostrarsi onesti.
Inventarsi mille scuse non implica alcuna assunzione di responsabilità, è scorrettissimo oltre che da immaturi. E genera casini altrimenti evitabilissimi. L'arroganza del traditore scoperto è insopportabile.


----------



## fruitbasket (16 Gennaio 2015)

cosa mi ha fatto male? 
che dopo di tutto mi vieni anche a dire che non ti è piaciuto.

perche?
1) a chi lo vuoi dare da bere?
2) se anche fosse vero, dovevi proprio togliermi la terra da sotto i piedi per un paio di stronzate?


----------



## nicola (16 Gennaio 2015)

dico la mia...
1) La sua sufficienza nel dirmelo.
2) La colpa a me del suo tradimento.
3) Le scuse e il perdono mai chiesto.
4) Darmi il peso della decisione in merito a questo.
5) Il dirmi che sono cambiato.
6) Avermelo portato a casa.
...basta qua sennò a casa oggi è un casino


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> dico la mia...
> 1) La sua sufficienza nel dirmelo.
> 2) La colpa a me del suo tradimento.
> 3) Le scuse e il perdono mai chiesto.
> ...



IN EFFETTI peggio la toppa del buco.

E' dura e lo dimostra il fatto che non passa uno, uno solo, giorno, senza pensarci.


----------



## Diletta (16 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> dico la mia...
> 1) La sua sufficienza nel dirmelo.
> *2) La colpa a me del suo tradimento*.
> 3) Le scuse e il perdono mai chiesto.
> ...



Nicola, non ricordo il perché darebbe a te la colpa...sempre per i soliti motivi, mancanza di attenzioni etc. etc...?


----------



## nicola (16 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nicola, non ricordo il perché darebbe a te la colpa...sempre per i soliti motivi, mancanza di attenzioni etc. etc...?


ovvio...le solite menate che si dicono in questi casi.


----------



## Darty (16 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> ovvio...le solite menate che si dicono in questi casi.


Caro Nicola, come ti capisco...purtroppo. In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.


----------



## Homer (16 Gennaio 2015)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> cosa mi ha fatto male?
> che dopo di tutto mi vieni anche a dire che non ti è piaciuto.
> 
> perche?
> ...


Bentornato....:up::up:

dove eri sparito??


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> 6) Avermelo portato a casa.


Le altre cazzate sono state dette anche a me, il punto 6 mi manca...in che senso te l'ha portato a casa ?


----------



## nicola (16 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Le altre cazzate sono state dette anche a me, il punto 6 mi manca...in che senso te l'ha portato a casa ?


Nel senso letterale di quello che ho scritto.  Era un mio amico e si vedevano a casa mia la mattina mentre io andavo in ufficio...un film non avrebbe osato tanto.


----------



## Lorella (16 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> Nel senso letterale di quello che ho scritto. Era un mio amico e si vedevano a casa mia la mattina mentre io andavo in ufficio...un film non avrebbe osato tanto.


Nicola, certe volte la gente comune ha un talento cinematografico superiore a quello degli addetti ai lavori! Hai tutta la mia solidarietà, anche se so che è poca cosa.....
Quanto poi al fatto di scaricare le colpe sull'altro.....è un altro grande classico, la stessa scena vista e rivista. Quanto è difficile dire ok, ho fatto una cazzata e me ne assumo la responsabilità! Credo che il cercare patetiche scuse sia proprio una caratteristica innata dell'essere umano, e in modo particolare dei traditori


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> Nel senso letterale di quello che ho scritto.  Era un mio amico e si vedevano a casa mia la mattina mentre io andavo in ufficio...un film non avrebbe osato tanto.


Leggo e trasalgo. E non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Quanto è difficile dire ok, ho fatto una cazzata e me ne assumo la responsabilità! Credo che il cercare patetiche scuse sia proprio una caratteristica innata dell'essere umano, e in modo particolare dei traditori


Dici che è difficile ? Un mio amico lo ha fatto, e lei rimase di sasso. Alle sue legittimissime domande rispose 'l'ho fatto perchè mi andava, perchè mi piaceva. Non ho scuse'. La verità disarma, le giustificazioni, le scuse fanno solo incazzare...


----------



## Lorella (16 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dici che è difficile ? Un mio amico lo ha fatto, e lei rimase di sasso. Alle sue legittimissime domande rispose 'l'ho fatto perchè mi andava, perchè mi piaceva. Non ho scuse'. La verità disarma, le giustificazioni, le scuse fanno solo incazzare...


Mosca bianca il tuo amico....di solito si giustificano penosamente


----------



## fruitbasket (19 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bentornato....:up::up:
> 
> dove eri sparito??


Mai sparito....
Solo ogni tanto mi ricordo della coppia di protuberanze ossee che orna il mio capo


----------



## Homer (19 Gennaio 2015)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Mai sparito....
> Solo ogni tanto mi ricordo della coppia di protuberanze ossee che orna il mio capo



:up::up::up:

Tutto ok?


----------



## Palladiano (19 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> Nel senso letterale di quello che ho scritto. Era un mio amico e si vedevano a casa mia la mattina mentre io andavo in ufficio...un film non avrebbe osato tanto.


porca vacca!


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2015)

Però se uno non ritiene neppure di essere in torto, il fatto di essersi
portato la persona a casa credo passi in secondo piano.
non è certo rispettoso, ma se il soggetto ritiene di
Essere nel giusto 
a causa del comportamento del coniuge......
e si sente autorizzato a nascondere e a mentire....
dove lo fa alla fine......


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dici che è difficile ? Un mio amico lo ha fatto, e lei rimase di sasso. Alle sue legittimissime domande rispose 'l'ho fatto perchè mi andava, perchè mi piaceva. Non ho scuse'. La verità disarma, le giustificazioni, le scuse fanno solo incazzare...


Ha fatto bene.
importante che il coniuge abbia compreso
la natura del compagno.
e che quindi la cosa si potrebbe ripetere.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene.
> importante che il coniuge abbia compreso
> la natura del compagno.
> e che quindi la cosa si potrebbe ripetere.


Lui l'ha lasciata, ma sono in buoni rapporti ('sta cosa è successa 10 anni fa).


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao, non ho seguito la discussione ma mi intrometto ugualmente per rispondere alla specie di sondaggio che proponevi.
Lasciando da parte le scene più scabrose che si sono succedute nei giorni a seguire, nell'immediato, appena ha confessato, la cosa che mi ha fatto salire di più il sangue al cervello è stato il seguente pensiero:
ma immagini quante di quelle volte è successo che mentre io condividevo con lei un pensiero sciocco, un qualcosa che fa parte del quotidiano (un piccolo problema al lavoro, un gesto tenero ecc.)...lei magari stava pensando a quanto era infoiata la sera precedente per un altro...
Ecco, ho sentito molto umiliante questo contrasto tra la leggerezza delle piccole cose quotidiane che condivide una coppia, e la tempesta di sensazioni che deve aver vissuto ai primi incontri con l'amante.


----------



## Amarax (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ciao, non ho seguito la discussione ma mi intrometto ugualmente per rispondere alla specie di sondaggio che proponevi.
> Lasciando da parte le scene più scabrose che si sono succedute nei giorni a seguire, nell'immediato, appena ha confessato, la cosa che mi ha fatto salire di più il sangue al cervello è stato il seguente pensiero:
> ma immagini quante di quelle volte è successo che mentre io condividevo con lei un pensiero sciocco, un qualcosa che fa parte del quotidiano (un piccolo problema al lavoro, un gesto tenero ecc.)...lei magari stava pensando a quanto era infoiata la sera precedente per un altro...
> Ecco, ho sentito molto umiliante questo contrasto tra la leggerezza delle piccole cose quotidiane che condivide una coppia, e la tempesta di sensazioni che deve aver vissuto ai primi incontri con l'amante.


la cosa umiliante ,la più umiliante, credo sia l'indifferenza del traditore nei confronti del tradito , indifferenza del dolore che causa...indifferenza della persona. Questo è più grave del tradimento in sé


----------



## angela (3 Febbraio 2015)

Cosa mi ha fatto più male? Non riesco neanche a metterle in fila.... essermi fidata ciecamente, non aver mai capito, svegliarsi in un altro mondo, aver vissuto in un'altra vita....non lo so è veramente dura! È sicuramente la certezza che niente è più come prima ... (Ma questo a volte è un bene)


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Cosa mi ha fatto più male? Non riesco neanche a metterle in fila.... essermi fidata ciecamente, non aver mai capito, svegliarsi in un altro mondo, aver vissuto in un'altra vita....non lo so è veramente dura! È sicuramente la certezza che *niente è più come prima* ... (Ma questo a volte è un bene)


La vita è piena di momenti come questo...


----------



## Lorella (3 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Cosa mi ha fatto più male? Non riesco neanche a metterle in fila.... essermi fidata ciecamente, non aver mai capito, svegliarsi in un altro mondo, aver vissuto in un'altra vita....non lo so è veramente dura! È sicuramente la certezza che niente è più come prima ... (Ma questo a volte è un bene)


infatti Angela......hai ben descritto il vortice di sofferenza che si abbatte su chi ha subito un tradimento....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ciao, non ho seguito la discussione ma mi intrometto ugualmente per rispondere alla specie di sondaggio che proponevi.
> Lasciando da parte le scene più scabrose che si sono succedute nei giorni a seguire, nell'immediato, appena ha confessato, la cosa che mi ha fatto salire di più il sangue al cervello è stato il seguente pensiero:
> ma immagini quante di quelle volte è successo che mentre io condividevo con lei un pensiero sciocco, un qualcosa che fa parte del quotidiano (un piccolo problema al lavoro, un gesto tenero ecc.)...lei magari stava pensando a quanto era infoiata la sera precedente per un altro...
> Ecco, ho sentito molto umiliante questo contrasto tra la leggerezza delle piccole cose quotidiane che condivide una coppia, e la tempesta di sensazioni che deve aver vissuto ai primi incontri con l'amante.


Beh,un pensiero lecito... davvero è questo che ti ha ferito di più?



Amarax ha detto:


> la cosa umiliante ,la più umiliante, credo sia l'indifferenza del traditore nei confronti del tradito , indifferenza del dolore che causa...indifferenza della persona. Questo è più grave del tradimento in sé


Indifferenza celata... credo. In fondo fanno gli indifferenti, ma sanno di aver fatto una grande porcheria...



angela ha detto:


> Cosa mi ha fatto più male? Non riesco neanche a metterle in fila.... essermi fidata ciecamente, non aver mai capito, svegliarsi in un altro mondo, aver vissuto in un'altra vita....non lo so è veramente dura! È sicuramente la certezza che niente è più come prima ... (Ma questo a volte è un bene)


ti capisco.


----------



## angela (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vorrei solo vedere una fine, ma sono in un loop che mi sembra sempre più difficile da interrompere!! [emoji17] grazie per la condivisione.


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Vorrei solo vedere una fine, ma sono in un loop che mi sembra sempre più difficile da interrompere!! [emoji17] grazie per la condivisione.


State tentando di ricostruire? Lui si impegna?


----------



## Diletta (4 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Vorrei solo vedere una fine, ma sono in un loop che mi sembra sempre più difficile da interrompere!! [emoji17] grazie per la condivisione.



Magari fosse solo questione di volontà!
Il loop durerà fino a che non si esaurirà da solo. Fino ad allora tieni duro!


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Magari fosse solo questione di volontà!
> Il loop durerà fino a che non si esaurirà da solo. Fino ad allora tieni duro!



Ciao

quoto. 

Vero. Prima o poi si esaurisce e non ci sono più domande che tormentano e risposte da cercare ... :up:


sienne


----------



## angela (4 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie Diletta, grazie Sienna... Mi tenete compagnia.
Ciao drusilla si stiamo costruendo e il suo impegno e' veramente incredibile. Al momento sono sicuramente più io quella con qualche "dubbio"


----------



## Darty (4 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta, grazie Sienna... Mi tenete compagnia.
> Ciao drusilla si stiamo costruendo e il suo impegno e' veramente incredibile. Al momento sono sicuramente più io quella con qualche "dubbio"


Ciao Angela, in bocca al lupo anche da parte mia. Tieni duro!


----------



## angela (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Darty ... Ci provo ...ci sto provando .... Grazie per il supporto!


----------



## sienne (4 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta, grazie Sienna... Mi tenete compagnia.
> Ciao drusilla si stiamo costruendo e il suo impegno e' veramente incredibile. Al momento sono sicuramente più io quella con qualche "dubbio"



Ciao

i dubbi, ti fanno riflettere ... non è un male. Perchè quando si ricostruisce, bisogna ben sapere su che cosa. 
Non si ritorna ad essere quelli che si era. Ma bisogna proprio reinventarsi. Ricostruirsi e ricostruire la coppia. 

In bocca al lupo. E se hai voglia e bisogno, sfogati ... 


sienne


----------



## Lorella (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i dubbi, ti fanno riflettere ... non è un male. Perchè quando si ricostruisce, bisogna ben sapere su che cosa.
> Non si ritorna ad essere quelli che si era. Ma bisogna proprio reinventarsi. Ricostruirsi e ricostruire la coppia.
> ...


giustissimo....


----------



## angela (4 Febbraio 2015)

È così ed è veramente dura se tutto questo arriva quando pensavo di essere "in pianura", quando pensavo che il bilancio "tornava" ... devo essermi seduta su una tranquillità che evidentemente ho trasformato nella più bieca routine ... e dovermi ricredere non dico su tutto ma su buona parte delle mie azioni e comportamenti beh non è proprio così semplice., comunque condividere mi aiuta


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i dubbi, ti fanno riflettere ... non è un male. Perchè quando si ricostruisce, bisogna ben sapere su che cosa.
> Non si ritorna ad essere quelli che si era. Ma bisogna proprio reinventarsi. Ricostruirsi e ricostruire la coppi
> sienne


d'accordissimo !:up:




angela ha detto:


> È così ed è veramente dura se tutto questo arriva quando pensavo di essere "in pianura", quando pensavo che il bilancio "tornava" ... devo essermi seduta su una tranquillità che evidentemente ho trasformato nella più bieca routine ... e dovermi ricredere non dico su tutto ma su buona parte delle mie azioni e comportamenti beh non è proprio così semplice., comunque condividere mi aiuta


Ciao Angela, ho letto che lui si sta impegnando nella ricostruzione e questo non può essere che positivo. Come dice sienne non si ritorna ad essere quelli che si era ed è un errore madornale tornare a pensare alla coppia che si era ( nei momenti felici). Occorre analizzare con lucidità le ragioni che hanno portato al tradimento, e ripartire da lì per non commettere gli stessi errori. Non è facile e siamo in tanti qui a trovarci in questa situazione. Un alleato prezioso è sicuramente il tempo, aiuta a lenire il dolore, la rabbia... anche se questi sono sentimenti che dobbiamo lasciar uscire..
forza !


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Occorre analizzare con lucidità le ragioni che hanno portato al tradimento, e ripartire da lì per non commettere gli stessi errori!


Occorre guardare avanti con ottimismo e una buona dose di sano realismo. Scervellarsi nel cercare di capire le ragioni che hanno portato al tradimento è, a parere mio, pratica nociva e inutile. Perchè le ragioni non le conosceremo mai, e neanche il traditore è spesso in grado di riconoscerle, men che meno di discuterle col tradito.


----------



## Diletta (4 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Occorre guardare avanti con ottimismo e una buona dose di sano realismo. Scervellarsi nel cercare di capire le ragioni che hanno portato al tradimento è, a parere mio, pratica nociva e inutile. Perchè le ragioni non le conosceremo mai, e neanche il traditore è spesso in grado di riconoscerle, men che meno di discuterle col tradito.



Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo!
Cercare le ragioni per poi, nello step successivo, comprenderle, è fondamentale se si vuole ricostruire.
Se le ragioni non saltano fuori (direi quasi impossibile) saremmo di fronte ad un traditore incapace di intendere e di volere, o di un idiota, cioè uno che fa le cose così, senza sapere neanche perché.
E tu lo vorresti accanto uno così?  Io giammai!
Quindi, non resterebbe altro da fare che mollarlo alla velocità della luce, non trovi Jim?


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo!
> Cercare le ragioni per poi, nello step successivo, comprenderle, è fondamentale se si vuole ricostruire.
> Se le ragioni non saltano fuori (direi quasi impossibile) saremmo di fronte ad un traditore incapace di intendere e di volere, o di un idiota, cioè uno che fa le cose così, senza sapere neanche perché.
> E tu lo vorresti accanto uno così?  Io giammai!
> Quindi, non resterebbe altro da fare che mollarlo alla velocità della luce, non trovi Jim?


Diletta, per conto mio ho smesso, e da tempo, di chiederle 'perchè ?'.
Salvo rari casi, non ho MAI ricevuto le risposte che mi sarei atteso. E ogni volta che se ne discuteva ho sempre ricevuto risposte che, ti assicuro, erano molto spesso PEGGIO del 'fatto' in sè. 
La risposta, per me, per quello che è capitato a me, è questa, e l'ha scritta danny :
"Perché una donna ultraquarantenne depressa, insicura delle proprie  capacità seduttive, in ansia per il passare del tempo, frustrata della  propria situazione economico-lavorativa-fisica, non si accontenta.
Vuole andare fino in fondo e lo fa con l'ansia di chi è naufrago nel deserto e trova l'oasi ove abbeverarsi.
Una sete di passione, il desiderio di avere un proprio spazio ove  autocelebrarsi, ove "tirarsi su" dalle fatiche del quotidiano, ove  sentirsi donna, persona, amata, desiderata, viva."
Detto altrimenti (e lo dico anche da traditore, oltre che da tradito) : a me piace la verità nuda e cruda, e preferisco il silenzio a cazzate immani quali 'crisi', 'incomunicabilità', e via dicendo...perchè quando tradisci lo fai perchè TI VA di farlo, perchè il tipo/la tipa t'attizza, e non solo per come parla, per come scrive, per quello che è. Perchè sei sostanzialmente un pò egocentrico, un pò egoista, un pò piacione, un pò zoccola. Perchè hai 'vissuto' poco, e non sei pacificato. 
P.S. : io rimango convinto che un uomo tradisca quasi sempre per attrazione fisica, per desiderio sessuale. E basta. A meno che non sia innamorato della sua amante (innamorato davvero) non c'è altro motivo reale, concreto. La donna spesso pure, solo che ha bisogno di costruirsi un castello fatto di 'crisi', vere o presunte, per giustificare quello che sta facendo. Un uomo, un amico, se gli chiedi PERCHE' lo ha fatto ti risponderà quasi sempre : " perchè m'attizzava". Trovami una donna che ti dirà la stessa cosa. Impossibile. Troppo da zoccole.


----------



## Darty (5 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> È così ed è veramente dura se tutto questo arriva quando pensavo di essere "in pianura", quando pensavo che il bilancio "tornava" ... devo essermi seduta su una tranquillità che evidentemente ho trasformato nella più bieca routine ... e dovermi ricredere non dico su tutto ma su buona parte delle mie azioni e comportamenti beh non è proprio così semplice., comunque condividere mi aiuta


Ciao Angela, sapessi quanto ti capisco...


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diletta, per conto mio ho smesso, e da tempo, di chiederle 'perchè ?'.
> Salvo rari casi, non ho MAI ricevuto le risposte che mi sarei atteso. E ogni volta che se ne discuteva ho sempre ricevuto risposte che, ti assicuro, erano molto spesso PEGGIO del 'fatto' in sè.
> La risposta, per me, per quello che è capitato a me, è questa, e l'ha scritta danny :
> "Perché una donna ultraquarantenne depressa, insicura delle proprie  capacità seduttive, in ansia per il passare del tempo, frustrata della  propria situazione economico-lavorativa-fisica, non si accontenta.
> ...


Perfetto! Il tuo post è una perla di saggezza, specie il Post scriptum.
E' proprio esattamente così, e ti faccio i complimenti per aver capito così bene come siamo fatte noi donne.
Sugli uomini, hai fatto ancora centro, ma questo era facile perché, essendo uomo, sai come funzionano le cose. :up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo!
> *Cercare le ragioni per poi, nello step successivo, comprenderle, è fondamentale se si vuole ricostruire*.
> Se le ragioni non saltano fuori (direi quasi impossibile) saremmo di fronte ad un traditore incapace di intendere e di volere, o di un idiota, cioè uno che fa le cose così, senza sapere neanche perché.
> E tu lo vorresti accanto uno così?  Io giammai!
> Quindi, non resterebbe altro da fare che mollarlo alla velocità della luce, non trovi Jim?


quoto:up:


----------



## angela (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Darty... già ... mi sembra che se è vero che motivazioni di chi tradisce possono essere le più svariate e complesse le ricadute su chi subisce il tradimento sono praticamente sempre uguali.


----------



## Darty (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Bravo*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diletta, per conto mio ho smesso, e da tempo, di chiederle 'perchè ?'.
> Salvo rari casi, non ho MAI ricevuto le risposte che mi sarei atteso. E ogni volta che se ne discuteva ho sempre ricevuto risposte che, ti assicuro, erano molto spesso PEGGIO del 'fatto' in sè.
> La risposta, per me, per quello che è capitato a me, è questa, e l'ha scritta danny :
> "Perché una donna ultraquarantenne depressa, insicura delle proprie  capacità seduttive, in ansia per il passare del tempo, frustrata della  propria situazione economico-lavorativa-fisica, non si accontenta.
> ...


Grande Jim...hai proprio colto nel segno! Premesso che ciò che ha scritto danny a suo tempo è da incorniciare – anch’io come te non ho ricevuto le risposte e gli atteggiamenti che mi sarei aspettato, che avrei voluto. Anch'io ho smesso di chiedere, di fare domande. Ci si trincera dietro banali scuse, risposte sommarie, si cerca di trovare una giustificazione, un motivo per quello che si è fatto…ma chi lo fa semplicemente lo vuole fare, c’è poco da aggiungere.
Riguardo la tua ultima considerazione…assolutamente d’accordo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Cosa mi ha fatto più male? Non riesco neanche a metterle in fila.... essermi fidata ciecamente, non aver mai capito, svegliarsi in un altro mondo, aver vissuto in un'altra vita....non lo so è veramente dura! È sicuramente la certezza che niente è più come prima ... (Ma questo a volte è un bene)


Ciao Angela, benvenuta. 

Non so se tu hai letto qualcosa del forum.

Nel frattempo vorrei scriverti questo, la volontà è la sola forza che serve dopo aver discusso con il partner. Ed è comunque un mettersi alla prova in una situazione dove per sentito dire," conosciamo", ma è ben diverso dal viverlo. 

Sulla frase che scrivi " "aver vissuto un'altra vita" permettimi di scriverti questo: quello che hai vissuto ti appartiene nelle sensazioni ed emozioni che erano tue, contano quelle. E sicuramente contano e sono vere anche quelle del traditore, stavolta prima del tradimento, nel tradimento si è realmente fatto male lui. Capisco che la frase ti potrà sembrare strana, ma ne converrai col tempo, lo spero e ci credo.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ciao, non ho seguito la discussione ma mi intrometto ugualmente per rispondere alla specie di sondaggio che proponevi.
> Lasciando da parte le scene più scabrose che si sono succedute nei giorni a seguire, nell'immediato, appena ha confessato, la cosa che mi ha fatto salire di più il sangue al cervello è stato il seguente pensiero:
> ma immagini quante di quelle volte è successo che mentre io condividevo con lei un pensiero sciocco, un qualcosa che fa parte del quotidiano (un piccolo problema al lavoro, un gesto tenero ecc.)...lei magari stava pensando a quanto era infoiata la sera precedente per un altro...
> Ecco, ho sentito molto umiliante questo contrasto tra la leggerezza delle piccole cose quotidiane che condivide una coppia, e la tempesta di sensazioni che deve aver vissuto ai primi incontri con l'amante.



Vero.


----------



## angela (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Ultimo. Sono più che convita che il mio a farsi male e stato lui e non lo dico per retorica, anche se in questo momento ho spazio solo per il mio sentire.


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao angela,

È vero. Non vi è spazio per altro. Si è un vulcano in eruzione con di tutto e di più. Hai anche il diritto di sentirti infastidita, da tutto l'impegno che viene ora, e non quando per lui non andava più bene e ha pensato solo a sé. Sì, hai il pieno diritto. E tutto questo deve uscire per liberare la mente ... il petto ... e tutto il corpo. 


sienne


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Sienne hai perfettamente ragione a volte mi chiedo ma perché solo ora ?! Perché non si poteva fare qualcosa PRIMA?!? Ma poi penso che spesso si impara dai propri errori e se questo può  rappresentare un momento di crescita per lui perdonare l'errore per me è quasi impossibile. Sto solamente provando a conviverci e a trarne quello che di buono ha 
portato. Sembra assurdo ma credo che si possa vedere il lato positivo anche in situazioni pessime come un tradimento, almeno io mi sforzo di trovarlo altrimenti non potrei andare avanti. 

Angela


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne hai perfettamente ragione a volte mi chiedo ma perché solo ora ?! Perché non si poteva fare qualcosa PRIMA?!? Ma poi penso che spesso si impara dai propri errori e se questo può  rappresentare un momento di crescita per lui perdonare l'errore per me è quasi impossibile. Sto solamente provando a conviverci e a trarne quello che di buono ha
> portato. Sembra assurdo ma credo che si possa vedere il lato positivo anche in situazioni pessime come un tradimento, almeno io mi sforzo di trovarlo altrimenti non potrei andare avanti.
> 
> Angela



Ciao Angela,

I tuoi errori, riguardano la tua parte della vita di coppia. Non della scelta che lui ha preso per uscirne. Quella fetta di torta appartiene solo a lui. Non caricarti di colpe che non hai ... già è pesante così. La medaglia ha sempre due facce. Come anche il lato positivo può avere più colori. Potrebbe significare tante cose. Credo che a momenti è presto per individuare il colore. Ma c'è. Hai ragione. Cogli ... e sfogati. Arriverà il momento, dove vedrei più chiaro. 

Mi dispiace tanto ... 


sienne


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

È già passato tanto tempo e a me sembra di rivivere tutto come il primo giorno. Forse se avessi scelto la strada del "finiamola qui" forse oggi sarebbe un ricordo. Aver scelto di ricostruire, non so, a volte mi sembra che dilati i tempi di cicatrizzazione


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> È già passato tanto tempo e a me sembra di rivivere tutto come il primo giorno. Forse se avessi scelto la strada del "finiamola qui" forse oggi sarebbe un ricordo. Aver scelto di ricostruire, non so, a volte mi sembra che dilati i tempi di cicatrizzazione



Ciao Angela,

hai voluto tentare, e stai tentano. Piano piano ti renderai conto, se è la strada giusta. Io tentai pure. Dopo un tradimento di otto mesi con stria parallela ecc. Dopo anni mi resi conto che era stata la scelta errata. Perché lui voleva tornare quello che eravamo. Come se nulla fosse accaduto. In questo la nostra ricostruzione ha fallito. Perché io non ignoro i vari passaggi della mia vita. Provo a convivere con tutto ... e questo ci cambia ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> È già passato tanto tempo e a me sembra di rivivere tutto come il primo giorno. Forse se avessi scelto la strada del "finiamola qui" forse oggi sarebbe un ricordo. Aver scelto di ricostruire, non so, a volte mi sembra che dilati i tempi di cicatrizzazione


Quanto tempo è passato?

Probabile che la separazione accorci i tempi del dolore, ma non ne sarei così sicuro. Io sono rimasto, adesso vivo una vita migliore di quella che avevo prima. E non è migliore perchè diversa fondamentalmente da prima, è diversa perchè credo di essere riuscito a far conciliare la persona che ero una volta con la persona che sono adesso, senza stravolgere, soltanto modificando la dove si doveva modificare, questo con l'aiuto di mia moglie, e viceversa.


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ci cambia così tanto (almeno per me è così) che mi chiedo come facevo IERI ad essere così diversa da oggi; ma rileggere il passato con le nuove consapevolezze e' assolutamente inutile. Credo che all'interno di una coppia per distruggere basta uno solo ma per ricostruire bisogna necessariamente essere in due e condividere lo stesso obiettivo


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Ultimo, è passato più di un anno. Mi ritrovo molto con quello che dici. Cambiare si può e tu sembri esserne la prova. Complimenti anche a tua moglie che ti è affianco in questo percorso. Scusa ma mi sento solidale con lei. [emoji2]


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ci cambia così tanto (almeno per me è così) che mi chiedo come facevo IERI ad essere così diversa da oggi; ma rileggere il passato con le nuove consapevolezze e' assolutamente inutile. Credo che all'interno di una coppia per distruggere basta uno solo ma per ricostruire bisogna necessariamente essere in due e condividere lo stesso obiettivo



Ciao

si, per distruggere basta uno e sì, bisogna essere in due per ricostruire. 
E questo non deve essere neanche una garanzia. Si tenta ... e piano piano si rinasce ... poi si vedrà ... 
Un passo alla volta ... 


sienne,


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, per distruggere basta uno e sì, bisogna essere in due per ricostruire.
> E questo non deve essere neanche una garanzia. Si tenta ... e piano piano si rinasce ... poi si vedrà ...
> ...


mi sembra di non averlo tutto questo tempo [emoji17]


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo, è passato più di un anno. Mi ritrovo molto con quello che dici. Cambiare si può e tu sembri esserne la prova. Complimenti anche a tua moglie che ti è affianco in questo percorso. Scusa ma mi sento solidale con lei. [emoji2]



Un anno credo sia poco. 

Ci vuole tempo, ci vuole ritrovarsi in stati diverso di umore che acquisisci per sfogarti, per ritrovarti diversa, per riuscire ad inquadrare le varie dinamiche che il dolore ti porta ad essere, per dopo alla fine ritrovarti sul serio. 
Io sono stato tradito, dopo ho anche tradito io, ancora sotto questo aspetto ne pago qualche conseguenza. Sono però lievi strascichi che mi porto dietro.


----------



## Lorella (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> È già passato tanto tempo e a me sembra di rivivere tutto come il primo giorno. Forse se avessi scelto la strada del "finiamola qui" forse oggi sarebbe un ricordo. Aver scelto di ricostruire, non so, a volte mi sembra che dilati i tempi di cicatrizzazione


Ciao Angela....ti capisco appieno e ti abbraccio virtualmente. Decidere di restare e tentare di ricostruire è una strada tutta in salita. Inevitabile avere il fiatone, non vedere la cima, scoraggiarsi. Anche io tante volte ho pensato che forse sarebbe stato più liberatorio avere una reazione istintiva, mandarlo a quel paese e chiuderla lì. Non dico più semplice......in questi casi la soluzione non è mai semplice, ma forse a questo punto avrei già superato il periodo più critico. E però....ci sono in mezzo dei figli, e mi sembrava giusto provarci. E soprattutto c'è un sentimento forte, che non ho potuto ignorare, nonostante tutto. A chi mi ha detto che stavo rischiando di restare nuovamente delusa, ho detto che è vero, il rischio c'è. Ma prima di arrendersi bisogna fare qualsiasi tentativo per cercare di salvare un matrimonio. Poi se non dovesse andare.....amen, però almeno ci stiamo provando. Non ti nascondo che, nonostante l'impegno evidente da parte di mio marito, la parte del leone la sto facendo io, e non lo dico per vantarmi, ma perchè comunque lo sforzo più grande deve essere sostenuto dalla persona che invece meriterebbe un pò di pace....forse la serenità arriverà, non so quando, ma voglio credere che arriverà. In certi giorni sono ancora molto giù, nonostante siano passati quasi due anni. La rabbia è ancora tanta, e ci vorrà del tempo per farla sbollire. I dubbi ci sono.....le domande che chiedono risposta sono ancora lì. Però ci sono anche tanti momenti belli, che mi fanno sperare che la tempesta passerà. Cerco di viverli fino in fondo. Ti auguro di riuscire a superare questo periodo critico.


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

A me sembra un'eternità e sono stanca di rimuginare sempre sulle stesse domande che ovviamente non avranno mai una risposta. Capisco quando dici che ti porti dietro le conseguenze del tuo tradimento. Io ho tradito (ormai in un'altra vita) ma dopo decenni quella sensazione di "sbagliato" ancora non riesco a levarmela.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2015)

Per rinascere bisogna riconquistare la propria stima, capire e accettare che nello sbaglio del tradimento seppur abbiamo in qualche modo contribuito siamo la parte lesa e che va rassicurata, soprattutto inizialmente. 

Per rinascere dobbiamo lavorare su noi stessi, capire che il dolore provato è un dolore dato da falsi idealismi che ci siamo costruiti crescendo. Ritornare alla realtà dove l'unica persona a cui dare veramente conto siamo noi stessi. Noi stessi che dobbiamo lavorarCI dentro per accettarci come individualità uniche e passabili anche di errore. Lavorare su meccanismi che portano a pensare a quel passato che appartiene agli anni prima del tradimento e considerarli falsi è una bugia che ci si vuole raccontare per il piacere di soffrire.​ Cosa che credo un po tutti i traditi fanno.


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Lorella, ho letto le tue parole con le lacrime agli occhi. È' evidente che la tua storia e' molto simile alla mia...e si nessuno ci fa la certezza che non saremo ferite di nuovo dallo stesso uomo, ma sono assolutamente d'accordo nel provare tutte le strade perché a quel sentimento che nonostante tutto c'è e che nonostante tutto ti fa dire "ma c'è ancora del buono" bisogna dare ascolto!!! 
Ti abbraccio forte forte!!!! 

Angela


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

Si Ultimo credo che considerare gli anni prima del tradimento "falsi" ci dia una valida scusa per non prendersi quella quota di responsabilità che è la sola sulla quale possiamo lavorare. Per me è difficile ammettere di aver sbagliato d sto cercando di accettare i miei errori perché se non accetto i miei e' impossibile accettare quelli degli altri


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne hai perfettamente ragione a volte mi chiedo ma perché solo ora ?! Perché non si poteva fare qualcosa PRIMA?!? Ma poi penso che spesso si impara dai propri errori e se questo può  rappresentare un momento di crescita per lui perdonare l'errore per me è quasi impossibile. *Sto solamente provando a conviverci e a trarne quello che di buono ha
> portato. Sembra assurdo ma credo che si possa vedere il lato positivo anche in situazioni pessime come un tradimento, almeno io mi sforzo di trovarlo altrimenti non potrei andare avanti. *
> 
> Angela



Perfetto Angela: sei perfetta!
Con queste tue considerazioni ce la farai, eccome.
Il lato positivo c'è sempre e c'è anche in queste brutte cose, per esempio, stai facendo, giocoforza, un percorso e questo ti sta portando forza interiore e una diversa visione del mondo che ti aiuterà nella vita, credimi.
Hai detto bene: un momento di crescita, ma non solo per lui, anche per te.

Quanto al perdono, non te ne preoccupare più di tanto, verrà o non verrà e poco dipende da te.
Per ora, cerca di trovare il tuo modo per convivere al meglio con la situazione perché ora, CONTI SOLO TU  e il tuo benessere.


----------



## Lorella (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, ho letto le tue parole con le lacrime agli occhi. È' evidente che la tua storia e' molto simile alla mia...e si nessuno ci fa la certezza che non saremo ferite di nuovo dallo stesso uomo, ma sono assolutamente d'accordo nel provare tutte le strade perché a quel sentimento che nonostante tutto c'è e che nonostante tutto ti fa dire "ma c'è ancora del buono" bisogna dare ascolto!!!
> Ti abbraccio forte forte!!!!
> 
> Angela


:up: grazie! Anche sfogarsi e parlarne fra noi del forum aiuta. Riusciamo a tirar fuori le nostre angosce, e a confrontarci anche con punti di vista diversi e contrastanti, che in alcuni momenti fanno riflettere, perchè ha ragione ultimo quando dice che un pò i traditi indugiano nella sofferenza. Facciamoci forza! Io prima di entrare in questo forum non avevo mai parlato di quanto mi è successo con nessuno......sembra assurdo, ma è così, non ne avevo mai avuto la forza, invece mi rendo conto che condividere la propria esperienza è un bene. A parte il fatto che certe volte si ride come matti, si fa dell'ironia sulle corna, e anche questo aiuta!


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> *È già passato tanto tempo* e a me sembra di rivivere tutto come il primo giorno. Forse se avessi scelto la strada del "finiamola qui" forse oggi sarebbe un ricordo. Aver scelto di ricostruire, non so, a volte mi sembra che dilati i tempi di cicatrizzazione



No, non ne è passato tanto, anche se a te sembra un'eternità...


----------



## Lorella (6 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non ne è passato tanto, anche se a te sembra un'eternità...


infatti Diletta....la percezione alterata del tempo credo sia uno degli effetti collaterali! Il molto e il poco diventano relativi...oltre che soggettivi


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perfetto! Il tuo post è una perla di saggezza, specie il Post scriptum.
> E' proprio esattamente così, e ti faccio i complimenti per aver capito così bene come siamo fatte noi donne.
> Sugli uomini, hai fatto ancora centro, ma questo era facile perché, essendo uomo, sai come funzionano le cose. :up:


Mi prendi in giro o sei seria Diletta ? 
P.S. : da uomo nella mia vita ho tradito per amore o per diletto. E la differenza è ENORME.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Mi prendi in giro o sei seria Diletta ?
> *P.S. : da uomo nella mia vita ho tradito per amore o per diletto. E la differenza è ENORME.


nO, PURTROPPO


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> È già passato tanto tempo e a me sembra di rivivere tutto come il primo giorno. Forse se avessi scelto la strada del "finiamola qui" forse oggi sarebbe un ricordo. Aver scelto di ricostruire, non so, a volte mi sembra che dilati i tempi di cicatrizzazione


Ciao Angela, bene o male, ci ritroviamo in tanti nelle tue parole. 
Quando è scoppiata "la bomba" anche io ho pensato al "finiamola qui", anche perché, secondo i miei principi un tradimento era un evento inimmaginabile, eppure guarda la vita, è toccato anche a me.
A volte, in momenti di forte sconforto, confrontandomi con un paio di amiche fidate ho detto loro che non auguro a nessuno di provare mai l'angoscia, il dolore, la disperazione di un tradimento. Io mi ritento una persona con un buon equilibrio emotivo, ma ho passato dei momenti di forte sconforto, ho trascorso giornate di pura angoscia ed afflizione profonda, dove se da una parte cercavo di darmi una scossa, di distrarmi, dall'altra tutto mi diventava estremamente pesante. La rabbia, il dolore devono uscire.. dicono. Sarà anche vero, ma io ne devo avere  "un serbatoio inesauribile" perché sono ancora tanti i momenti in cui provo questi sentimenti ; e quando questi picchi più intesi mi lasciano "respirare" sono comunque sempre avvolta da uno stato di malinconia, da un velo di tristezza. Questo è il mio oggi. Ho lavorato e sto lavorando molto su di me, per migliorare un equilibrio che è stato messo a dura prova.
Anch'io come tanti qui ho scelto la via della ricostruzione, perché c'è ancora un sentimento vero ed è questo  mi incoraggia, inoltre  vedo che anche mio marito si sta impegnando, ed allora mi sono detta, proviamo. Non vorrei MAI un domani pentirmi di non averlo fatto, se le cose proprio non dovessero funzionare, se mi rendessi conto con il passare del tempo che  quanto è accaduto mi apparisse  insuperabile, potrò dire a me stessa di averci comunque tentato.
Mi rendo conto che le domande senza risposta sono una costante per tutti... non sapremo mai la verità assoluta, inutile arrovellarci sempre con gli stessi quesiti, è solo un modo per farci ancora più male.
Un saluto... forza !


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nO, PURTROPPO



Così dicendo è come se tu considerassi delle stronzate le cose dette da Jim.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi prendi in giro o sei seria Diletta ?
> P.S. : da uomo nella mia vita ho tradito per amore o per diletto. E la differenza è ENORME.



Sono serissima, perché dovrei prenderti in giro?
Hai centrato perfettamente il punto.
Lo immagino che la differenza sia enorme, anche se non l'ho mai provato.



Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Angela....ti capisco appieno e ti abbraccio virtualmente. Decidere di restare e tentare di ricostruire è una strada tutta in salita. Inevitabile avere il fiatone, non vedere la cima, scoraggiarsi. Anche io tante volte ho pensato che forse sarebbe stato più liberatorio avere una reazione istintiva, mandarlo a quel paese e chiuderla lì. Non dico più semplice......in questi casi la soluzione non è mai semplice, ma forse a questo punto avrei già superato il periodo più critico. E però....ci sono in mezzo dei figli, e mi sembrava giusto provarci. E soprattutto c'è un sentimento forte, che non ho potuto ignorare, nonostante tutto. *A chi mi ha detto che stavo rischiando di restare nuovamente delusa, ho detto che è vero, il rischio c'è*. .





angela ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, ho letto le tue parole con le lacrime agli occhi. È' evidente che la tua storia e' molto simile alla mia..*.e si nessuno ci fa la certezza che non saremo ferite di nuovo dallo stesso uomo*, ma sono assolutamente d'accordo nel provare tutte le strade perché a quel sentimento che nonostante tutto c'è e che nonostante tutto ti fa dire "ma c'è ancora del buono" bisogna dare ascolto!!!
> Ti abbraccio forte forte!!!!
> 
> Angela



Sì, ma questo rischio esiste con qualsiasi uomo, non trovate?
Inoltre, io la penso così: se mi darà un'altra delusione non sarà mai peggio di questa perché qualche anticorpo me lo sono fatto...


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

Non la pedo così ... Se mi darà un'altra delusione non potrei sopportarlo. significherebbe, per me, aver sbagliato un'altra volta nel dare fiducia a chi proprio non sa cosa farsene.


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Angela,

posso chiederti, che tipo di tradimento hai subito? 
Credo, che anche da ciò dipende tanto il modo di elaborazione. 
Io ho subito uno di vita parallela per otto mesi, con progetti ecc. 
alle  mie spalle e che riguardavano anche mia figlia ecc. ecc. 
Il tradimento è stato così, su vari livelli ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Non la pedo così ... Se mi darà un'altra delusione non potrei sopportarlo. significherebbe, per me, aver sbagliato un'altra volta nel dare fiducia a chi proprio non sa cosa farsene.



Neanch'io potrei sopportarlo, infatti lo manderei, come penso faresti tu, subito affanculo senza perderci più neanche un minuto.
Ma credo che ormai la delusione più grande io l'abbia già avuta, per questo parlavo di "anticorpi".


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Angela,
> 
> posso chiederti, che tipo di tradimento hai subito?
> Credo, che anche da ciò dipende tanto il modo di elaborazione.
> ...


Però, scusa Sienne, cosa intendi per fare progetti alle tue spalle?
Significa che lui voleva farsi una vita con lei?
Perché, in questo caso, altro che perderci del tempo...subito il foglio di via!


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Neanch'io potrei sopportarlo, infatti lo manderei, come penso faresti tu, subito affanculo senza perderci più neanche un minuto.
> Ma credo che ormai la delusione più grande io l'abbia già avuta, per questo parlavo di "anticorpi".


In questo caso, di recidiva, non starei neanche a chiedere tante spiegazioni! Valigia e passi lunghi e ben distesi!!!


----------



## angela (6 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Angela,
> 
> posso chiederti, che tipo di tradimento hai subito?
> Credo, che anche da ciò dipende tanto il modo di elaborazione.
> ...


una vita parallela, per più di otto mesi, [emoji33]


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2015)

Leggendo gli ultimi interventi di queste forumiste di cui non conosco bene la storia mi è venuta una riflessione: Se volete restare con chi vi ha tradito vi convincerete che è stato solo sesso, considerandolo per questo irrilevante. Allo stesso modo se pensate che si è trattato di una relazione vi convincerete che sia stata una cosa che sembrava innamoramento ma tale non era.
In ogni caso la conclusione sarà che, benché traditi, restate il vero grande serio amore.
Io ho letto la spasmodica ricerca di conferma dell'idea più adeguata a giustificare la scelta che è a priori.
La scelta può essere a priori per questioni di necessità pratiche o per responsabilità nei confronti dei figli o per difficoltà insormontabili a restare soli ad affrontare la vita.
Il risultato non cambia.
Mi sto facendo l'opinione che se prima del tradimento esistevano ragioni personali o di coppia che hanno portato al fatto queste ragioni non svaniranno perché il tradimento è stato scoperto.
Questo non significa che necessariamente il tradimento si ripeterà ma che, per me, si continuerà a riprodurre le stesse modalità relazionali.
Insomma niente di nuovo.
È una riflessione negativa della notte.


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo gli ultimi interventi di queste forumiste di cui non conosco bene la storia mi è venuta una riflessione: Se volete restare con chi vi ha tradito vi convincerete che è stato solo sesso, considerandolo per questo irrilevante. Allo stesso modo se pensate che si è trattato di una relazione vi convincerete che sia stata una cosa che sembrava innamoramento ma tale non era.
> In ogni caso la conclusione sarà che, benché traditi, restate il vero grande serio amore.
> Io ho letto la spasmodica ricerca di conferma dell'idea più adeguata a giustificare la scelta che è a priori.
> La scelta può essere a priori per questioni di necessità pratiche o per responsabilità nei confronti dei figli o per difficoltà insormontabili a restare soli ad affrontare la vita.
> ...


però così sembri escludere che per es. il traditore si accorga finalmente e chiaramente di quanto ha messo a rischio


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Leggendo gli ultimi interventi di queste forumiste di cui non conosco bene la storia mi è venuta una riflessione: Se volete restare con chi vi ha tradito vi convincerete che è stato solo sesso, considerandolo per questo irrilevante. Allo stesso modo se pensate che si è trattato di una relazione vi convincerete che sia stata una cosa che sembrava innamoramento ma tale non era.
> In ogni caso la conclusione sarà che, benché traditi, restate il vero grande serio amore.*
> Io ho letto la spasmodica ricerca di conferma dell'idea più adeguata a giustificare la scelta che è a priori.
> La scelta può essere a priori per questioni di necessità pratiche o per responsabilità nei confronti dei figli o per difficoltà insormontabili a restare soli ad affrontare la vita.
> ...


Sul neretto dissento fortemente. 
L'uomo da quando nasce ha delle caratteristiche peculiari che si distinguono in base all'età. In ogni età una peculiarità ben definita, o quasi. 
Nel crescere, queste caratteristiche per diversi motivi vengono smorzati e talvolta se proprio negativi e compresi nella loro negatività, eliminati. Credo si chiami crescita, maturità,cognizione. Si, in questo caso do al genere umano la capacità di positività e di ragione. 

Sul rosso. La/e scelte vengono fatte oltre alla propria soggettività emotiva, sensibilità, morale propria etc, anche in base a ciò che circonda la coppia: figli, autonomia economica etc.. 
Le scelte devono essere fatte, attraverso queste è lo scorrere del tempo che potrà dare risposta alla scelta fatta.

Di una cosa sono certo, non è certo schioccando le dita che elimino il tutto per potermi andare a fare una torta  di mele, vedere un film e alla fine andarmi a fare una sega. Quasi quasi propendo a pensare che, sto discutendo della vita, e guarda caso la vita è quella che qua si discute, sprazzi di vita inondati di dolore. Mi rifiuto però di pensare che non ci siano scelte che non vengono condizionate, che non ci siano vite che valgono la pena di essere vissute. E soprattutto mi rifiuto di pensare al tradimento e soprattutto al tradito talmente rimbambito che nonostante debba nell'arco di qualche hanno maturarsi in quella persona che potrà capire soltanto quando è vecchia, il valore della propria persona in quanto entità unica e la bellezza di poter vivere la vita in qualsiasi sfaccettatura questa ci viene proposta. 

Certo poi ci sono casi a parte, quelle persone nate mature anche quando avevano un mese di vita. 
E ci sono anche quelle persone che a 90 anni son dei gran coglioni.


----------



## angela (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Free, io non mi sono fatta nessuna idea del tradimento di mio marito, sesso innamoramento passione non fa differenza se ora siamo qui entrambi a nudo e a confronto per cercare di cambiare proprio quello stile relazionale che ha portato al tradimento. Credo che le persone siano in grado di cambiare dove e se vengono riconosciuti i propri errori o le proprie mancanze.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Free, io non mi sono fatta nessuna idea del tradimento di mio marito, sesso innamoramento passione non fa differenza se ora siamo qui entrambi a nudo e a confronto per cercare di cambiare proprio quello stile relazionale che ha portato al tradimento. Credo che le persone siano in grado di cambiare dove e se vengono riconosciuti i propri errori o le proprie mancanze.


Quoto.


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo gli ultimi interventi di queste forumiste di cui non conosco bene la storia mi è venuta una riflessione: Se volete restare con chi vi ha tradito vi convincerete che è stato solo sesso, considerandolo per questo irrilevante. Allo stesso modo se pensate che si è trattato di una relazione vi convincerete che sia stata una cosa che sembrava innamoramento ma tale non era.
> In ogni caso la conclusione sarà che, benché traditi, restate il vero grande serio amore.
> Io ho letto la spasmodica ricerca di conferma dell'idea più adeguata a giustificare la scelta che è a priori.
> La scelta può essere a priori per questioni di necessità pratiche o per responsabilità nei confronti dei figli o per difficoltà insormontabili a restare soli ad affrontare la vita.
> ...


Buongiorno Brunetta. E' una riflessione negativa della notte, ma potrebbe benissimo essere il tuo pensiero di sempre, e ci sta. Io rispetto l'opinione di tutti, anche se non condivido. Le motivazioni che inducono a riprovarci dopo un tradimento sono tante, e non sempre dettate da situazioni di convenienza. Ti faccio il mio esempio: avrei potuto benissimo separarmi, sono economicamente indipendente, ed i miei figli non sono così piccoli da non poter capire (12 e 9 anni); io non sono così bacucca da non poter pensare di rifarmi una vita. Nel mio caso il tradimento è stata la conseguenza di un periodo abbastanza lungo di crisi di coppia sottovalutata da entrambi. Hai presente quando le cose non vanno, ma tu non ci vuoi pensare, sorvoli, non affronti di petto la situazione? E non vanno non per motivi gravi, ma per distrazione, incuria, mille altri pensieri ed incombenze che ti risucchiano....cose così, credo che periodi negativi capitino a tutte le coppie. Ora non voglio assolutamente giustificare mio marito, la cazzata l'ha fatta e pure bella grossa! E però non posso ignorare anche le mie responsabilità nella faccenda, altrimenti mi atteggerei a vittima sacrificale. E' vero, ho subito un colpo durissimo, però la mia quota di colpa è lì, inutile far finta di nulla. Avrei potuto affrontare io la situazione, metterlo con le spalle al muro, andargli incontro.....ma non l'ho fatto. La mia passività è altrettanto pesante quanto la sua. La reazione è stata diversa, io non l'ho tradito, ma francamente non mi sento talmente onnipotente da non dargli, da non dare a noi due un'altra possibilità. Credo che nei suoi panni, io l'avrei voluta eccome un'altra possibilità! E poi quando ti rendi conto che nonostante tutto c'è un sentimento importante...che fai, lo ignori? Io non riesco. Lui si è ben reso conto di quanto male mi abbia fatto, io sono stata talmente male da rischiare la vita....e proprio questa gravità di situazioni ci ha fatto aprire gli occhi, ci ha dato l'esatta contezza di tutto quello che stavamo per perdere. Bada, io non sono un'illusa, non cerco di convincermi che sia stato solo sesso, o che sia stata un'infatuazione, non sminuisco la cosa. Dico solo che se stiamo riprovandoci è perche siamo ENTRAMBI, e forse lui anche più di me convinti che ne valga la pena. Sul piatto della bilancia, evidentemente quella storia non ha avuto un'importanza tale da mettere in discussione anni di vita insieme, altrimenti stai pur certa che io per prima non ci avrei riprovato. Dopo questa esperienza sono diventata molto più esigente, non mi accontenterò di un matrimonio scialbo e piatto. Se si deve correre il rischio, si deve ottenere il massimo, mica accontentarsi! E comunque, ribadisco, non credo che il mio punto di vista sia quello giusto in senso assoluto.....dipende dalle persone, dalle circostanze, dalle modalità stesse del tradimento, infatti non mi sento assolutamente di criticare chi invece decide di chiudere una relazione. Ognuno decide ciò che ritiene il meglio per sè. Ti saluto!


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Free, io non mi sono fatta nessuna idea del tradimento di mio marito, sesso innamoramento passione non fa differenza se ora siamo qui entrambi a nudo e a confronto per cercare di cambiare proprio quello stile relazionale che ha portato al tradimento. Credo che le persone siano in grado di cambiare dove e se vengono riconosciuti i propri errori o le proprie mancanze.


Giusto, Angela! Quoto


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno Brunetta. E' una riflessione negativa della notte, ma potrebbe benissimo essere il tuo pensiero di sempre, e ci sta. Io rispetto l'opinione di tutti, anche se non condivido. Le motivazioni che inducono a riprovarci dopo un tradimento sono tante, e non sempre dettate da situazioni di convenienza. Ti faccio il mio esempio: avrei potuto benissimo separarmi, sono economicamente indipendente, ed i miei figli non sono così piccoli da non poter capire (12 e 9 anni); io non sono così bacucca da non poter pensare di rifarmi una vita. Nel mio caso il tradimento è stata la conseguenza di un periodo abbastanza lungo di crisi di coppia sottovalutata da entrambi. Hai presente quando le cose non vanno, ma tu non ci vuoi pensare, sorvoli, non affronti di petto la situazione? E non vanno non per motivi gravi, ma per distrazione, incuria, mille altri pensieri ed incombenze che ti risucchiano....cose così, credo che periodi negativi capitino a tutte le coppie. Ora non voglio assolutamente giustificare mio marito, la cazzata l'ha fatta e pure bella grossa! E però non posso ignorare anche le mie responsabilità nella faccenda, altrimenti mi atteggerei a vittima sacrificale. E' vero, ho subito un colpo durissimo, però la mia quota di colpa è lì, inutile far finta di nulla. Avrei potuto affrontare io la situazione, metterlo con le spalle al muro, andargli incontro.....ma non l'ho fatto. La mia passività è altrettanto pesante quanto la sua. La reazione è stata diversa, io non l'ho tradito, ma francamente non mi sento talmente onnipotente da non dargli, da non dare a noi due un'altra possibilità. Credo che nei suoi panni, io l'avrei voluta eccome un'altra possibilità! E poi quando ti rendi conto che nonostante tutto c'è un sentimento importante...che fai, lo ignori? Io non riesco. Lui si è ben reso conto di quanto male mi abbia fatto, io sono stata talmente male da rischiare la vita....e proprio questa gravità di situazioni ci ha fatto aprire gli occhi, ci ha dato l'esatta contezza di tutto quello che stavamo per perdere. Bada, io non sono un'illusa, non cerco di convincermi che sia stato solo sesso, o che sia stata un'infatuazione, non sminuisco la cosa. Dico solo che se stiamo riprovandoci è perche siamo ENTRAMBI, e forse lui anche più di me convinti che ne valga la pena. Sul piatto della bilancia, evidentemente quella storia non ha avuto un'importanza tale da mettere in discussione anni di vita insieme, altrimenti stai pur certa che io per prima non ci avrei riprovato. Dopo questa esperienza sono diventata molto più esigente, non mi accontenterò di un matrimonio scialbo e piatto. Se si deve correre il rischio, si deve ottenere il massimo, mica accontentarsi! E comunque, ribadisco, non credo che il mio punto di vista sia quello giusto in senso assoluto.....dipende dalle persone, dalle circostanze, dalle modalità stesse del tradimento, infatti non mi sento assolutamente di criticare chi invece decide di chiudere una relazione. Ognuno decide ciò che ritiene il meglio per sè. Ti saluto!


Come non essere d'accordo con Te Lorella. Straquoto. verdissimo.:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Free, io non mi sono fatta nessuna idea del tradimento di mio marito, sesso innamoramento passione non fa differenza se ora siamo qui entrambi a nudo e a confronto per cercare di cambiare proprio quello stile relazionale che ha portato al tradimento. *Credo che le persone siano in grado di cambiare dove e se vengono riconosciuti i propri errori o le proprie mancanze*.


Verissimo Angela, ed aggiungo che non basta riconoscere i propri errori o le proprie mancanze :  occorre una grande forza interiore, energia, impegno,  per mettere in atto il cambiamento, se no ci si ritrova ben presto punto a capo.


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo con Te Lorella. Straquoto. verdissimo.:up:


ma grazie, Fiore!


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2015)

Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in cui ci  si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene. La  presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di quanto  sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel punto si  ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se proseguirla o  interromperla. L'esito della decisione dipende da molteplici fattori,  se la situazione piace molto, difficilmente si opterà per interromperla.  Del resto l'impressione del momento è che non si sta facendo male a  nessuno andando avanti, mentre interrompendo ci staranno male le due  persone coinvolte, incluso se stessi.

La relazione clandestina  diviene come una dipendenza, un ritorno alla spensieratezza  adolescienziale, dove il sentimento viene vissuto senza condizionamenti,  problemi, obblighi, ma soltanto con il desiderio reciproco di stare  bene e di farsi bene fregandosene del resto del mondo. La partner  ufficiale diviene quasi il genitore severo che ti riporta ai tuoi  obblighi e alle tue responsabilità. 

Poi arriva il giorno che si  viene scoperti. Crolla tutto addosso, sia la vita reale che quella  segreta. La vita segreta è quella che crolla più facilmente proprio  perchè non è più segreta e perde la sua magia, diviene qualcosa di cui  si deve ora rispondere a tutti responsabilmente. La vita reale invece è  stata costruita sui mattoni e non viene giù facilmente, per questo il  traditore, se esiste ancora una strada, farà di tutto per tornarci,  perchè quella è la sua casa.

Avrà imparato la lezione? Avrà compreso il suo sbaglio?

La  dinamica non è poi così differente da quella del tossicodipendente che  una mattina si sveglia in ospedale per essere appena sopravissuto ad una  overdose. Ha scampato il pericolo. E sicuramente starà lontano dal  pericolo di ricaderci almeno finchè dura la paura del rischio corso.

Certo  la nostalgia di quel mondo segreto gli resterà per tutto il resto della  vita. Ma se la botta, che non lo ha ucciso e quindi lo ha rafforzato,  ha avuto la naturale conseguenza di farlo crescere, di fargli capire che  non esiste un piacere senza un contraltare, allora forse sarà divenuto  abbastanza maturo da non mettere più a rischio ciò per cui ha vissuto e  continua a vivere.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> ma grazie, Fiore!


Nei tuoi interventi, in questo thread, come in altri, ho sempre percepito in Te una forte determinazione che un pò a me manca, o meglio non è costante, ma come hai detto tu in un post, la salita è dura !
buona giornata


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno Brunetta. E' una riflessione negativa della notte, ma potrebbe benissimo essere il tuo pensiero di sempre, e ci sta. Io rispetto l'opinione di tutti, anche se non condivido. Le motivazioni che inducono a riprovarci dopo un tradimento sono tante, e non sempre dettate da situazioni di convenienza. Ti faccio il mio esempio: avrei potuto benissimo separarmi, sono economicamente indipendente, ed i miei figli non sono così piccoli da non poter capire (12 e 9 anni); io non sono così bacucca da non poter pensare di rifarmi una vita. Nel mio caso il tradimento è stata la conseguenza di un periodo abbastanza lungo di crisi di coppia sottovalutata da entrambi. Hai presente quando le cose non vanno, ma tu non ci vuoi pensare, sorvoli, non affronti di petto la situazione? E non vanno non per motivi gravi, ma per distrazione, incuria, mille altri pensieri ed incombenze che ti risucchiano....cose così, credo che periodi negativi capitino a tutte le coppie. Ora non voglio assolutamente giustificare mio marito, la cazzata l'ha fatta e pure bella grossa! E però non posso ignorare anche le mie responsabilità nella faccenda, altrimenti mi atteggerei a vittima sacrificale. E' vero, ho subito un colpo durissimo, però la mia quota di colpa è lì, inutile far finta di nulla. Avrei potuto affrontare io la situazione, metterlo con le spalle al muro, andargli incontro.....ma non l'ho fatto. La mia passività è altrettanto pesante quanto la sua. La reazione è stata diversa, io non l'ho tradito, ma francamente non mi sento talmente onnipotente da non dargli, da non dare a noi due un'altra possibilità. Credo che nei suoi panni, io l'avrei voluta eccome un'altra possibilità! E poi quando ti rendi conto che nonostante tutto c'è un sentimento importante...che fai, lo ignori? Io non riesco. Lui si è ben reso conto di quanto male mi abbia fatto, io sono stata talmente male da rischiare la vita....e proprio questa gravità di situazioni ci ha fatto aprire gli occhi, ci ha dato l'esatta contezza di tutto quello che stavamo per perdere. Bada, io non sono un'illusa, non cerco di convincermi che sia stato solo sesso, o che sia stata un'infatuazione, non sminuisco la cosa. Dico solo che se stiamo riprovandoci è perche siamo ENTRAMBI, e forse lui anche più di me convinti che ne valga la pena. Sul piatto della bilancia, evidentemente quella storia non ha avuto un'importanza tale da mettere in discussione anni di vita insieme, altrimenti stai pur certa che io per prima non ci avrei riprovato. Dopo questa esperienza sono diventata molto più esigente, non mi accontenterò di un matrimonio scialbo e piatto. Se si deve correre il rischio, si deve ottenere il massimo, mica accontentarsi! E comunque, ribadisco, non credo che il mio punto di vista sia quello giusto in senso assoluto.....dipende dalle persone, dalle circostanze, dalle modalità stesse del tradimento, infatti non mi sento assolutamente di criticare chi invece decide di chiudere una relazione. Ognuno decide ciò che ritiene il meglio per sè. Ti saluto!



:applauso:


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Nei tuoi interventi, in questo thread, come in altri, ho sempre percepito in Te una forte determinazione che un pò a me manca, o meglio non è costante, ma come hai detto tu in un post, la salita è dura !
> buona giornata


E' normalissimo, Fiore. In certi momenti lo sconforto prende il sopravvento, ci sono ancora alti e bassi....l'importante però, se si crede davvero in ciò che si sta facendo, è non lasciarsi abbattere dai momenti no, e invece cercare di trarre il massimo dai monenti positivi. Se ci sforziamo di avere un atteggiamento positivo, le cose vanno meglio. Con i musi lunghi non si va lontano. E comunque il trascorrere del tempo aiuta parecchio!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> E' normalissimo, Fiore. In certi momenti lo sconforto prende il sopravvento, ci sono ancora alti e bassi....l'importante però, se si crede davvero in ciò che si sta facendo, è non lasciarsi abbattere dai momenti no, e invece cercare di trarre il massimo dai monenti positivi. Se ci sforziamo di avere un atteggiamento positivo, le cose vanno meglio. Con i musi lunghi non si va lontano. E comunque il trascorrere del tempo aiuta parecchio!


Risulterò monotono per tante persone, per alcune invece potrebbe essere un toccasana: quando si sta in quei momenti NO e il rimuginare troppo frequente ti porta a stare male, sforzati di non rimuginare, pensa a qualcos'altro, indirizza i tuoi pensieri altrove, allontanati da quei pensieri che ti tormentano. Volere è potere, e quando ritornano voltagli nuovamente la faccia( prima però sputagli addosso)


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Boh.. mi va di scherzare, quindi. Vuoi sfogarti? Sei incazzato/a? Vi dico subito cosa fare per sentirvi meglio: portate qualcosa da bere al partner, prima però sputateci dentro. ( cit Tebe)


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in cui ci si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene. La presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di quanto sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel punto si ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se proseguirla o interromperla. L'esito della decisione dipende da molteplici fattori, se la situazione piace molto, difficilmente si opterà per interromperla. Del resto l'impressione del momento è che non si sta facendo male a nessuno andando avanti, mentre interrompendo ci staranno male le due persone coinvolte, incluso se stessi.
> 
> La relazione clandestina diviene come una dipendenza, un ritorno alla spensieratezza adolescienziale, dove il sentimento viene vissuto senza condizionamenti, problemi, obblighi, ma soltanto con il desiderio reciproco di stare bene e di farsi bene fregandosene del resto del mondo. La partner ufficiale diviene quasi il genitore severo che ti riporta ai tuoi obblighi e alle tue responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Ciao Zod, ottimo post ricco di spunti di riflessione. Il tradimento è certamente un momento di evasione, che ti dà la possibilità di vivere per qualche tempo su una nuvola, lontano da routine e problemi vari. Ma le persone adulte e con la testa sulle spalle sanno benissimo che quella è una favola, e che la vita vera è ben altro. A meno che non siano realmente innamorati dell'amante, al punto di decidere di lasciare il partner per cominciare un'altra vita


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> A meno che non siano realmente innamorati dell'amante, al punto di decidere di lasciare il partner per cominciare un'altra vita


Statisticamente quante volte accade? Forse al massimo un 5%...ma voglio essere ottimista e sto larga.


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Statisticamente quante volte accade? Forse al massimo un 5%...ma voglio essere ottimista e sto larga.


ma infatti, Nicka, perchè anche quella è una scelta che richiede un gran carattere, posto che ci sia un sentimento vero alla base; nella maggior parte dei casi se non ci sono le palle o i sentimenti, si torna all'ovile!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> ma infatti, Nicka, perchè anche quella è una scelta che richiede un gran carattere, posto che ci sia un sentimento vero alla base; nella maggior parte dei casi se non ci sono le palle o i sentimenti, si torna all'ovile!


Sentimenti? amore? In una relazione clandestina?

Certo, basandosi solamente sotto l'aspetto sessuale, ok, capito.

La conoscenza del sentimento o amore o bla bla si può discutere soltanto qualche istante prima che io esali l'ultimo respiro, e sicuramente sarà soltanto una giostra vorticosa che appartiene soltanto al mio sentire. Il resto è soltanto un passaggio della vita.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> E' normalissimo, Fiore. In certi momenti lo sconforto prende il sopravvento, ci sono ancora alti e bassi....l'importante però, se si crede davvero in ciò che si sta facendo, è non lasciarsi abbattere dai momenti no, e invece cercare di trarre il massimo dai monenti positivi. Se ci sforziamo di avere un atteggiamento positivo, le cose vanno meglio. Con i musi lunghi non si va lontano. E comunque il trascorrere del tempo aiuta parecchio!


Si Lorella sono d'accordo con te. Un'amica qualche giorno fa mi ha detto una cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere... "Non bisognerebbe mai aspettarsi troppo...così tutto quello che arriva è tanto"..
A proposito dei musi lunghi..hai ragione, amplificano le distanze..



Ultimo ha detto:


> Risulterò monotono per tante persone, per alcune invece potrebbe essere un toccasana: quando si sta in quei momenti NO e il rimuginare troppo frequente ti porta a stare male, sforzati di non rimuginare, pensa a qualcos'altro, indirizza i tuoi pensieri altrove, allontanati da quei pensieri che ti tormentano. Volere è potere, e quando ritornano voltagli nuovamente la faccia( prima però sputagli addosso)


:up:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh.. mi va di scherzare, quindi. Vuoi sfogarti? Sei incazzato/a? Vi dico subito cosa fare per sentirvi meglio: portate qualcosa da bere al partner, prima però sputateci dentro. ( cit Tebe)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sentimenti? amore? In una relazione clandestina?
> 
> Certo, basandosi solamente sotto l'aspetto sessuale, ok, capito.
> 
> La conoscenza del sentimento o amore o bla bla si può discutere soltanto qualche istante prima che io esali l'ultimo respiro, e sicuramente sarà soltanto una giostra vorticosa che appartiene soltanto al mio sentire. Il resto è soltanto un passaggio della vita.


Mamma mia, Ultimo.....speriamo però che tu abbia ancora abbastanza fiato in corpo prima di esalare l'ultimo respiro, in modo da poter approfondire la questione! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sentimenti? amore? In una relazione clandestina?
> 
> Certo, basandosi solamente sotto l'aspetto sessuale, ok, capito.
> 
> La conoscenza del sentimento o amore o bla bla si può discutere soltanto qualche istante prima che io esali l'ultimo respiro, e sicuramente sarà soltanto una giostra vorticosa che appartiene soltanto al mio sentire. Il resto è soltanto un passaggio della vita.


I sentimenti in una relazione clandestina ci sono, o meglio possono esserci...altrimenti non si arriva ad averla...e non è detto che sia esclusivamente sesso.
Magari non è amore, l'amore per me è ben altro, ma l'affetto, la simpatia, il bene, l'amicizia, che altro sono se non sentimenti?


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in cui ci  si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene. La  presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di quanto  sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel punto si  ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se proseguirla o  interromperla. L'esito della decisione dipende da molteplici fattori,  se la situazione piace molto, difficilmente si opterà per interromperla.  Del resto l'impressione del momento è che non si sta facendo male a  nessuno andando avanti, mentre interrompendo ci staranno male le due  persone coinvolte, incluso se stessi.
> 
> La relazione clandestina  diviene come una dipendenza, un ritorno alla spensieratezza  adolescienziale, dove il sentimento viene vissuto senza condizionamenti,  problemi, obblighi, ma soltanto con il desiderio reciproco di stare  bene e di farsi bene fregandosene del resto del mondo. La partner  ufficiale diviene quasi il genitore severo che ti riporta ai tuoi  obblighi e alle tue responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Zod, se il traditore e' stato seriale, credi che le possibilita' di ricaduta siano superiori?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Mamma mia, Ultimo.....speriamo però che tu abbia ancora abbastanza fiato in corpo prima di esalare l'ultimo respiro, in modo da poter approfondire la questione! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl: intanto se sono lento a rispondere è perchè scrivo con una sola mano, l'altra sta nel posto giusto dove in questo momento deve per forza di cose rimanere.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I sentimenti in una relazione clandestina ci sono, o meglio possono esserci...altrimenti non si arriva ad averla...e non è detto che sia esclusivamente sesso.
> Magari non è amore, l'amore per me è ben altro, ma l'affetto, la simpatia, il bene, l'amicizia, che altro sono se non sentimenti?


Sono d'accordo con te. Non sempre è solo ed esclusivamente sesso, anche se può essere la molla che fa scattare tutto il "meccanismo"


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I sentimenti in una relazione clandestina ci sono, o meglio possono esserci...altrimenti non si arriva ad averla...e non è detto che sia esclusivamente sesso.
> Magari non è amore, l'amore per me è ben altro, ma l'affetto, la simpatia, il bene, l'amicizia, che altro sono se non sentimenti?



Lo sono eccome.

Ma comincia a pensare questo: Io comincio una relazione tradendo ( sono una bella persona vero)? ( comincio un rapporto che sicuramente comprende qualche sentimento, in quanto tempo questo nicka? in quali occasioni questo? pagando la bolletta e cullando un neonato la notte? etc etc.....) 
Quando insegneremo ai nostri figli che quello sopra scritto va incamerato nelle situazioni ad oc e che gli daremo come esempio e modello come quando gli insegni a mangiare gli spaghetti, ne riparliamo. 
Dici che sono tutti presupposti, ok. 

Comunque non sto dicendo che un rapporto clandestino non può sfociare in sentimenti VERI e non durare.


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Zod, se il traditore e' stato seriale, credi che le possibilita' di ricaduta siano superiori?


Ci sono elementi positivi ed elementi negativi rispetto al tradito, nel caso il partner sia un traditore seriale.

Se il traditore è seriale significa che non è legato all'amante, che l'amante gli serve solo a vivere quel mondo segreto a cui non vuole rinunciare, non conta chi è l'amante, conta che ci sia. Non è come nel caso del non seriale che può realmente innamorarsi dell'amante, sentirsi vittima di un destino crudele che lo ha fatto sposare alla donna sbagliata, e alla fine sottomettere a tale destino lasciandogli sempre un residuo di infelicità.

 Per contro il traditore seriale è più facile che riprenda a tradire anche dopo scoperto la prima volta, proprio perchè non ci si ritrova casualmente come dicevo nel precedente post, se ha amanti in modo seriale significa che le relazioni extra se le va a cercare e ne ha bisogno, anche se poi torna a casa dall'unica donna vera della sua vita.


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo sono eccome.
> 
> Ma comincia a pensare questo: Io comincio una relazione tradendo ( sono una bella persona vero)? ( comincio un rapporto che sicuramente comprende qualche sentimento, in quanto tempo questo nicka? in quali occasioni questo? pagando la bolletta e cullando un neonato la notte? etc etc.....)
> Quando insegneremo ai nostri figli che quello sopra scritto va incamerato nelle situazioni ad oc e che gli daremo come esempio e modello come quando gli insegni a mangiare gli spaghetti, ne riparliamo.
> ...


La mia è durata 6 anni...ecco perché parlo di sentimenti...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2015)

Alla luce del giorno e soprattutto dopo la lettura dei vostri interventi confermo quanto ho scritto.
Per me è un'illusione poter modificare le relazioni.
Siete mai stati a una rimpatriata con compagni di classe? Non siete rimasti impressionati di come non solo si sia riamasti fondamentalmente gli stessi ma soprattutto di come si ricreino immediatamente le stesse dinamiche?
Nelle vostre risposte ipotizzate che la relazione funzionasse ma che ci sia stata la necessità di evadervi. Oppure che il rapporto fosse disfunzionale ma per stanchezza e pigrizia come se si trattasse di un lavoro e non, come dovrebbe essere, una passione. Se c'era disimpegno era perché non funzionava e non funzionerà.
Ma capisco che non sia facile accettare di ricominciare soli.
Io penso che dopo un periodo massacrante di mea culpa e di fatica la relazione sarà quella che è possibile tra quelle due persone e con il peso di avere anche subito qualcosa che non si fa a chi si vuole bene.
Sostengo chi sceglie di provarci come sostengo chi penso che stia sbagliando a cercare un rapporto diverso perché credo che il rapporto siamo noi.
Ognuno sceglie ciò che lo fa stare meno male.
Quindi state facendo tutti la cosa giusta.
Ma se non siete convinti non massacratevi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Non sempre è solo ed esclusivamente sesso, anche se può essere la molla che fa scattare tutto il "meccanismo"



In effetti tradire è sintomo dello stare bene, di avere fiducia in se stesso in quanto uomo capace di conquistare senza dimostrarselo, a volte di diventare seriale gustandosi i vari banchetti e rendendo l'uomo fiducioso di se stesso, della sua capacita di macho conquistatore, di riconquistare la stima propria attraverso questa e bla bla bla. Si veri uomini.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Zod, se il traditore e' stato seriale, credi che le possibilita' di ricaduta siano superiori?


Tessa se uno è seriale è fatto così. Ha bisogno di quelle emozioni e conferme.
Te lo vedi Indiana Jones a lavorare alle poste?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia è durata 6 anni...ecco perché parlo di sentimenti...



Nicka non ricordo la tua storia, nè metto in dubbio che avevi sentimenti.

Abbiamo probabilmente parametri e visioni diverse del valore  che diamo a sentimenti emozioni e quant'altro.

Vedi nicka, io ora posso farti un esempio, non so nemmeno se sarà un esempio IT oppure OT: Io se faccio l'amore con mia moglie è chiaro che non andrò a provare le stesse emozioni che potrei provare con una donna appena conosciuta. Credo che sia palese no? Sono emozioni e sensazioni diverse, andarle a classificare non ha senso, sarebbe discriminante.
Ma pur sapendo questo io mi guardo dentro e dentro di me vado oltre quello che" l'apparenza" mi tenta diabolicamente. Vado avanti senza nascondermi alle difficoltà tentatrici dell'esterno e godendomi la routine che la vita di coppia mi offre. Sono consapevole di quello che ho, che potrei avere dall'esterno, e di quello che più si avvicina al mio sentire ed essere uomo. 

In pratica posso commentare le varie scelte, ma ognuno di noi risponde soltanto delle proprie. A quelle, io o tu ci possiamo attenere in quanto scelte nostre.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono elementi positivi ed elementi negativi rispetto al tradito, nel caso il partner sia un traditore seriale.
> 
> Se il traditore è seriale significa che non è legato all'amante, che l'amante gli serve solo a vivere quel mondo segreto a cui non vuole rinunciare, non conta chi è l'amante, conta che ci sia. Non è come nel caso del non seriale che può realmente innamorarsi dell'amante, sentirsi vittima di un destino crudele che lo ha fatto sposare alla donna sbagliata, e alla fine sottomettere a tale destino lasciandogli sempre un residuo di infelicità.
> 
> Per contro il traditore seriale è più facile che riprenda a tradire anche dopo scoperto la prima volta, proprio perchè non ci si ritrova casualmente come dicevo nel precedente post, se ha amanti in modo seriale significa che le relazioni extra se le va a cercare e ne ha bisogno, anche se poi torna a casa dall'unica donna vera della sua vita.


Grazie, sei stato chiarissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono elementi positivi ed elementi negativi rispetto al tradito, nel caso il partner sia un traditore seriale.
> 
> Se il traditore è seriale significa che non è legato all'amante, che l'amante gli serve solo a vivere quel mondo segreto a cui non vuole rinunciare, non conta chi è l'amante, conta che ci sia. Non è come nel caso del non seriale che può realmente innamorarsi dell'amante, sentirsi vittima di un destino crudele che lo ha fatto sposare alla donna sbagliata, e alla fine sottomettere a tale destino lasciandogli sempre un residuo di infelicità.
> 
> Per contro il traditore seriale è più facile che riprenda a tradire anche dopo scoperto la prima volta, proprio perchè non ci si ritrova casualmente come dicevo nel precedente post, se ha amanti in modo seriale significa che le relazioni extra se le va a cercare e ne ha bisogno, anche se poi torna a casa dall'unica donna vera della sua vita.



Zod io penso semplicemente una cosa, vale per il seriale e non.

Entrambi come base hanno in comune: poca stima di se stessi, desiderio di riconoscersi come uomini ancora capaci di conquistare, in cerca di risposte che sono soltanto delle conferme alla loro vita di coppia fallita e di cui non stati capace di lottare, egoismo e paraculismo.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tessa se uno è seriale è fatto così. Ha bisogno di quelle emozioni e conferme.
> Te lo vedi Indiana Jones a lavorare alle poste?



No purtroppo no non me lo vedo....ti seguo Brunetta ed apprezzo la tua determinazione.


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Grazie, sei stato chiarissimo.


Ci si esprime sempre in termini statisticamente validi, ma ogni storia fa storia a se. Solo i diretti interessati possono sapere cosa aspettarsi, andando per sensazioni e per esperienza. E valutare se vale comunque la pena tentare di provare a fidarsi ancora. Se ci sono dei figli, almeno per loro, vale sempre la pena tentare, secondo me. E non è escluso di certo che anche un seriale, tra il dover scegliere in modo definitivo tra la casa e la stanza d'albergo, non smetta definitivamente di cercare relazioni extra.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in cui ci  si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene. La  presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di quanto  sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel punto si  ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se proseguirla o  interromperla. L'esito della decisione dipende da molteplici fattori,  se la situazione piace molto, difficilmente si opterà per interromperla.  Del resto l'impressione del momento è che non si sta facendo male a  nessuno andando avanti, mentre interrompendo ci staranno male le due  persone coinvolte, incluso se stessi.
> 
> La relazione clandestina  diviene come una dipendenza, un ritorno alla spensieratezza  adolescienziale, dove il sentimento viene vissuto senza condizionamenti,  problemi, obblighi, ma soltanto con il desiderio reciproco di stare  bene e di farsi bene fregandosene del resto del mondo. La partner  ufficiale diviene quasi il genitore severo che ti riporta ai tuoi  obblighi e alle tue responsabilità.
> 
> ...


DIpende sai...
Ieri sera ho visto questo e ho immaginato quale sarebbe per me la vera finitudine in disgrazia...
[video=youtube;PoFA4aDBiM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoFA4aDBiM0[/video]

E vedendo sto film, penso che quello che ha fatto più male a questa moglie è vedere come si è ridotto il marito, padre dei suoi figli...


----------



## Don Chisciotte (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non sono un tradito e quindi forse non il più indicato ad esprimersi, ma  leggendo gli ultimi post noto come si tenda ad alimentare un mito e  proporre un modello di riferimento errato( per me!)

Vengo al dunque.

Se  il traditore seriale lo paragoniamo ad Indiana Jones e la/il consorte  alle Poste vien da sè che tradire per taluni abbia un sapore dolce e il  matrimonio( o comunque la vita di coppia) un alone di noia e limitazione.

La verità invece è che il traditore seriale è prevalentemente un manipolatore, un narcisista patologico e un vampiro affettivo.

La vita di coppia invece è il luogo in cui vivi( e hai scelto di viverci).


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Gli equilibristi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> DIpende sai...
> Ieri sera ho visto questo e ho immaginato quale sarebbe per me la vera finitudine in disgrazia...
> [video=youtube;PoFA4aDBiM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoFA4aDBiM0[/video]
> 
> E vedendo sto film, penso che quello che ha fatto più male a questa moglie è vedere come si è ridotto il marito, padre dei suoi figli...


Quando lo vidi, in tempi non sospetti, ritenni la reazione di lei troppo dura rispetto al tradimento del marito. Oggi la capisco. E capisco anche che alla fine abbia voluto dargli un'altra possibilita'.....Credo che a lui l'esperienza sia servita.


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Non sono un tradito e quindi forse non il più indicato ad esprimersi, ma  leggendo gli ultimi post noto come si tenda ad alimentare un mito e  proporre un modello di riferimento errato( per me!)
> 
> Vengo al dunque.
> 
> ...


Concordo in pieno. Il seriale è un perenne adolescente emozionale o, in alternativa, un eterno insicuro alla costante ricerca di conferme. La moglie non c'entra assolutamente nulla con il vorticoso giro di donne che ha: potrebbe essere la più affascinante, bella, colta, intelligente ecc. ecc. di tutte, ma non potrà mai da sola soddisfare il suo ego.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Non sono un tradito e quindi forse non il più indicato ad esprimersi, ma  leggendo gli ultimi post noto come si tenda ad alimentare un mito e  proporre un modello di riferimento errato( per me!)
> 
> Vengo al dunque.
> 
> ...


Dalla tua risposta capisco che conosci il tema anche nei suoi risvolti psicologici. E' quello che sto cercando di approfondire in questo periodo. Ora devo andare ma posso scriverti in privato lunedi?


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. Il seriale è un perenne adolescente emozionale o, in alternativa, un eterno insicuro alla costante ricerca di conferme. La moglie non c'entra assolutamente nulla con il vorticoso giro di donne che ha: potrebbe essere la più affascinante, bella, colta, intelligente ecc. ecc. di tutte, ma non potrà mai da sola soddisfare il suo ego.



Anche tu ci hai preso....ma mio marito non e' sempre stato cosi. Lo e' diventato, dice, quando non si e' sentito piu' 'guardato' da me. Quando ha sentito distanza, nel cuore e nel letto.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dalla tua risposta capisco che conosci il tema anche nei suoi risvolti psicologici. E' quello che sto cercando di approfondire in questo periodo. Ora devo andare ma posso scriverti in privato lunedi?


Il tema lo conosco, non so se conosco le risposte.

Puoi scrivermi senza problemi e se sarò in grado di aiutarti a risolvere dei dubbi, ben venga, ma sappi che NON sono un professionista e quindi privo del titolo affinchè quello che penso possa essere scritto sulla pietra.



Tessa ha detto:


> Anche tu ci hai preso....ma mio marito non e' sempre stato cosi. Lo e' diventato, dice, quando non si e' sentito piu' 'guardato' da me. Quando ha sentito distanza, nel cuore e nel letto.


Sempre per me ti poni in modo sbagliato( non conosco la tua storia, ma intuisco che sei una tradita che cerca di recuperare il matrimonio).

Quello che tu dici, possono essere i motivi per cui ha cominciato, ma non sono sicuramente i motivi per cui ha continuato. E' un dato di fatto.

Ora è importante sapere quello che tu vuoi e in che modo lo vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Non sono un tradito e quindi forse non il più indicato ad esprimersi, ma  leggendo gli ultimi post noto come si tenda ad alimentare un mito e  proporre un modello di riferimento errato( per me!)
> 
> Vengo al dunque.
> 
> ...


Indiana Jones è un personaggio affascinante. Non lo paragonavo davvero a un seriale e alle sue gravi problematiche.
Ho usato un'immagine suggestiva.
Un seriale traditore, rapinatore o killer non è in grado di uscire da quella modalità.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quando lo vidi, in tempi non sospetti, ritenni la reazione di lei troppo dura rispetto al tradimento del marito. Oggi la capisco. E capisco anche che alla fine abbia voluto dargli un'altra possibilita'.....Credo che a lui l'esperienza sia servita.


Nonostante gli ottimi attori quel film è brutto perché assurdo più di Indiana Jones .
Se un marito traditore dicesse che quello che lo spaventa è quello e non la realtà concreta di quello che ha fatto si meriterebbe quello.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche tu ci hai preso....ma mio marito non e' sempre stato cosi. Lo e' diventato, dice, quando non si e' sentito piu' 'guardato' da me. Quando ha sentito distanza, nel cuore e nel letto.


In questi giorni non ho molta pazienza ma tuo marito ha pure il fegato di rovesciare sto peso su di te?

Salvati!

Mi sto trattenendo dall'insultarlo.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Il tema lo conosco, non so se conosco le risposte.
> 
> Puoi scrivermi senza problemi e se sarò in grado di aiutarti a risolvere dei dubbi, ben venga, ma sappi che NON sono un professionista e quindi privo del titolo affinchè quello che penso possa essere scritto sulla pietra.
> 
> ...


Stiamo facendo entrambi psicanalisi per trovare le risposte....


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Non sono un tradito e quindi forse non il più indicato ad esprimersi, ma  leggendo gli ultimi post noto come si tenda ad alimentare un mito e  proporre un modello di riferimento errato( per me!)
> 
> Vengo al dunque.
> 
> ...



Se non sei un tradito, e da quello che scrivi non mi sembri neanche un traditore, cosa ti ha portato qui?


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questi giorni non ho molta pazienza ma tuo marito ha pure il fegato di rovesciare sto peso su di te?
> 
> Salvati!
> 
> Mi sto trattenendo dall'insultarlo.



Mi aspettavo questa reazione da te!
Si mi ha addossato tutte le colpe. Manipolazione appunto. Sto piano piano facendo luce e capendo che colpe non ne ho.
I grossi problemi li ha lui e confido nel percorso di psicanalisi, tre sedute alla settimana, che sta seguendo....


----------



## Don Chisciotte (7 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Indiana Jones è un personaggio affascinante. Non lo paragonavo davvero a un seriale e alle sue gravi problematiche.
> Ho usato un'immagine suggestiva.
> Un seriale traditore, rapinatore o killer non è in grado di uscire da quella modalità.


Avevo capito e infatti il problema è lì: il traditore seriale viene visto come una persona affascinante( o che vive una vita affascinante) che poi in realtà non è.

La stessa vita del vero Indiana Jones se la conosceste( è tratto da un fumetto che è tratto da un personaggio realmente esistito), creerebbe poca indivia e poco desiderio di emulazione( facente parte delle SS naziste, omosessuale e suicida).

Questo semplicemente per dire che un traditore seriale ha generalmente poco da compiacersi, vittima di se stesso.

Un traditore seriale non è in grado di uscire da quella modalità. E' in grado di rinunciarci, di auto limitarti, ma continuerà a vedere la vita extraconiugale come il santo Graal e la vita di coppia come le Poste d'inverno.

Tanto per essere più chiari, in America un traditore seriale va in clinica a disintossicarsi. Non diventa certamente un eroe.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante gli ottimi attori quel film è brutto perché assurdo più di Indiana Jones ��.
> Se un marito traditore dicesse che quello che lo spaventa è quello e non la realtà concreta di quello che ha fatto si meriterebbe quello.


Questo e' quello che spaventa il Conte, che infatti non e' che si interroghi troppo sulla realta' concreta di quello che fa!


----------



## Don Chisciotte (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Stiamo facendo entrambi psicanalisi per trovare le risposte....


Mi dicono che se il terapetua è bravo è in grado di essere sicuramente un aiuto.

Personalmente credo che un "arbitro" per questi casi sia indispensabile.

Perchè  il dramma è che, in qualunque caso, sancisce la fine di qualcosa( magari  solo di un'idea). Il riprovarci ha il solo fine di capire chi siamo e  chi abbiamo accanto e di riuscire a comprendere che una vita insieme è  ancora possibile.

Il film che il Conte ha postato, e che non ho visto, contiene  qualcosa che nella vita reale è assai difficile ricostruire: vediamo il  traditore per quello che è, per come si pone e per quello che sente  veramente e allora diventa facile esprimere delle opinioni e ci diciamo  anche che a quell'uomo un'altra possibilità gliela avremmo anche data.

Ma  al tradito "reale" questa possibilità è spesso negata e in fondo fa  fatica ormai a capire cosa è vero e cosa è artificioso. In fondo il  traditore è tale perchè ha dissimulato e ha ingannato. In poche parole  ha perso la nostra fiducia. Ricostruirla è il vero passo.




Tessa ha detto:


> Se non sei un tradito, e da quello che scrivi non  mi sembri neanche un traditore, cosa ti ha portato qui?


Avevo  alcune problematiche che, da un punto di vista psicologico, potevano  avere similitudine con le esperienze di traditi e traditori ed ho  chiesto un consiglio.

Comunque sia conoscere l'animo umano mi  piace e certe tematiche mi affascinano( e sto parlando della capacità di  sapersi ricostruire).


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo questa reazione da te!
> Si mi ha addossato tutte le colpe. Manipolazione appunto. Sto piano piano facendo luce e capendo che colpe non ne ho.
> I grossi problemi li ha lui e confido nel percorso di psicanalisi, tre sedute alla settimana, che sta seguendo....


Tre sedute di psicanalisi alla settimana? 

Nel periodo del mio massimo splendore psicofisico ne facevo una a settimana.


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche tu ci hai preso....ma mio marito non e' sempre stato cosi. Lo e' diventato, dice, quando non si e' sentito piu' 'guardato' da me. Quando ha sentito distanza, nel cuore e nel letto.


Allora non corrisponde a quello che per me è un seriale. 
Quello a cui mi riferisco io soffre di una sorta di compulsione, dall'adolescenza in poi.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Tre sedute di psicanalisi alla settimana?
> 
> Nel periodo del mio massimo splendore psicofisico ne facevo una a settimana.


Gia' mai sentito neanche io prima. Il caso e' serio....


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gia' mai sentito neanche io prima. Il caso e' serio....&#55357;&#56833;


O approfittano.


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche tu ci hai preso....ma mio marito non e' sempre stato cosi. Lo e' diventato, dice, quando non si e' sentito piu' 'guardato' da me. Quando ha sentito distanza, nel cuore e nel letto.


Mi auguro seriamente che tu non ci creda o almeno che questa cosa non ti sia entrata nel cervello al punto da credere che sia veramente così...me lo auguro davvero.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> *Non sono un tradito e quindi forse non il più indicato ad esprimersi, ma  leggendo gli ultimi post noto come si tenda ad alimentare un mito e  proporre un modello di riferimento errato( per me!)
> *
> Vengo al dunque.
> 
> ...


Sul neretto: Hai ragione si nota che non sei un tradito. Non è un peccato eh..!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche tu ci hai preso....ma mio marito non e' sempre stato cosi. Lo e' diventato, dice, quando non si e' sentito piu' 'guardato' da me.* Quando ha sentito distanza, nel cuore e nel letto.*



Tutte scuse. Si hanno ben altre possibilità che il tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Non sono un tradito e quindi forse non il più indicato ad esprimersi, ma  leggendo gli ultimi post noto come si tenda ad alimentare un mito e  proporre un modello di riferimento errato( per me!)
> 
> Vengo al dunque.
> 
> ...


la verità é che il traditore seriale é prevalentemente un manipolatore, un narcisista patologico e un vampiro affettivo.
minchia. Peró una domanda mi sorge spontanea.
sei un traditore seriale?
o anche non seriale, sia chiaro. Basta che tu sia un traditore, perché hai fatto un profilo cosí chiaro del soggetto che qualche base la devi avere.
Se no, siamo nel fantasy porto. 
Una roba tipo che adesso mi metto a parlare ebraico senza averlo studiato.
cosí.
d'amblé.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche tu ci hai preso....ma mio marito non e' sempre stato cosi. Lo e' diventato, dice, quando non si e' sentito piu' 'guardato' da me. Quando ha sentito distanza, nel cuore e nel letto.


Ciao Tessa.
Anche il mio compagno mi ha detto questa cosa. Che il tradimento sostanzialmente, é avvenuto anche alla concausa del mio allontanamento affettivo e fisico.
Guardando indietro, aveva ragione. 
Non era l'unica causa ovviamente,  perché quando un fedele tradisce, prima di arrivare al dunque, ci fanno mille paturnie. 
Ecco. Volevo scrivere solo questo.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Tessa.
> Anche il mio compagno mi ha detto questa cosa. Che il tradimento sostanzialmente, é avvenuto anche alla concausa del mio allontanamento affettivo e fisico.
> Guardando indietro, aveva ragione.
> Non era l'unica causa ovviamente,  perché quando un fedele tradisce, prima di arrivare al dunque, ci fanno mille paturnie.
> Ecco. Volevo scrivere solo questo.



Ecco io avrei preferito: ho cercato di smuoverti in tutti i modi, sei di gesso, avrei trovato altrove, ti sta bene?.....un bel discorso diretto senza tanti giri di parole.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Boh.. secondo me è sempre la perdita di autostima, lo stare male, che induce al tradimento, le coincidenze e  il piacere di sbagliare di ritrovarsi nuovamente con stimoli dimenticati,  poi portano a tradire. E non c'è nulla che può trattenere dal tradire se non si conosce anticipatamente il dolore ed il danno che questo provoca. Forse nel seriale c'è il compiacimento della falsità profonda e della mancanza di palle di non avere il coraggio di lasciare il partner. E qua bisognerebbe riprendere il discorso di figli, lato economico etc. 

Che poi ci siano altri motivi riguardanti fondamentalmente la soggettività della persona e che questi non riguardano le motivazioni sopra, credo sia chiaro. Soprattutto se poi la coppia decide di poter avere, se capita, avventure extra.


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ecco io avrei preferito: ho cercato di smuoverti in tutti i modi, sei di gesso, avrei trovato altrove, ti sta bene?.....un bel discorso diretto senza tanti giri di parole.


eh, Tessa! Hai ragione assai, ma se le cose fossero andate così, questo forum forse non avrebbe ragione di esistere. Se il discorsetto preventivo venisse fatto......sai quante corna in fumo? Ed invece no, non lo si fa quasi mai il discorsetto.....ci si rifugia nel mondo parallelo


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> eh, Tessa! Hai ragione assai, ma se le cose fossero andate così, questo forum forse non avrebbe ragione di esistere. Se il discorsetto preventivo venisse fatto......sai quante corna in fumo? Ed invece no, non lo si fa quasi mai il discorsetto.....ci si rifugia nel mondo parallelo


Ciao Lorella, va da sé che spesso ( ma non sempre) ci sono dei segnali che non sempre vengono colti..o si fa finta di non cogliere ( lo dico con il senno di poi).


----------



## angela (7 Febbraio 2015)

Già ...non si colgono ...anche io lo dico con il senno di poi...ma purtroppo le nostre convinzioni sono spesso più convincenti della realtà che non è mai la stessa per tutti, ognuno vede solo la sua parte quella che percepisce dalla sua prospettiva. Sempre con il senno di poi capisco a quanti segnali non ho dato ascolto a quanto fossi puntata solo nella mia direzione.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. Il seriale è un perenne adolescente emozionale o, in alternativa, un eterno insicuro alla costante ricerca di conferme. La moglie non c'entra assolutamente nulla con il vorticoso giro di donne che ha: potrebbe essere la più affascinante, bella, colta, intelligente ecc. ecc. di tutte, ma non potrà mai da sola soddisfare il suo ego.


Ehm...ehm...si!:up::up::up::up::up:
Cioè ehm...ok...acqua passata...ehm...
Cioè...ammetto...
Insomma...ehm...

Hai bisogno delle altre...
Ti dici io sono un sole...
E il sole ha bisogno dei pianeti no?

Cioè non so come spiegarmi, ma vedi la moglie è una persona che hai già conquistato o sedotto...
Devi sempre stare attento a non perderla...

L'altra è un pianeta sconosciuto...


Poi la moglie CONOSCE il tuo vero volto...non puoi più immagarla o stupirla...sei noto a lei...in tutto e per tutto...

Cioè ehm...
Mi guardo indietro e cosa vedo?

Uno che scappava a gambe levate non appena aveva avvisaglie che sta donna insomma si stava accorgendo di come sei...

Cioè...ehm...vedi ehm...la prima sera oddio che uomo gentile e servizievole...
al nostro terzo incontro...
ehm...

Ma che roba, con te ci vuole una pazienza incredibile...e tu non sai neanche che cosa sia la pazienza...

Ma insomma ti dici...
Se sono ancora bon a sedurre una donna vuol dire che sono ok...

Insomma io ho capito la faccendina quando sono stato io il sedotto da donne sbagliate per me...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che spaventa il Conte, che infatti non e' che si interroghi troppo sulla realta' concreta di quello che fa!


Piuttosto non ho tempo di interrogarmi.
Dipende sempre da solo e da che cosa è oberata la mia mente no?

Per esempio in questo periodo della mia vita, nutro una sostanziale indifferenza verso l'universo femminile, 
e non so che cos'ho...

CIoè se sono lì al bar e mi sento dire....ciaoooooooooooooooooooo continooooooooooooo...come xelaaaaaaaaaaa...

Già mi monta la rogna....

La moglie dice che ho uno sguardo sempre più torvo...


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Già ...non si colgono ...anche io lo dico con il senno di poi...ma purtroppo le nostre convinzioni sono spesso più convincenti della realtà che non è mai la stessa per tutti, ognuno vede solo la sua parte quella che percepisce dalla sua prospettiva. Sempre con il senno di poi capisco a quanti segnali non ho dato ascolto a quanto fossi puntata solo nella mia direzione.



Io mi fidavo. Mi fidavo ciecamente. Era lui quello morbosamente geloso. Il moralista. Lui tradirmi? No impossibile.....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Mi dicono che se il terapetua è bravo è in grado di essere sicuramente un aiuto.
> 
> Personalmente credo che un "arbitro" per questi casi sia indispensabile.
> 
> ...


Beh è lui che dice a lei, senti me ne vado, perchè non ce la faccio più a vederti così..magari in cuore suo si dice...se mi allontano magari riesce a superare l'empasse...

Il problema è ben delineato quando lui dice ho fatto una cazzata e lei risponde ma lo capisci che essa non lo è per me?


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Piuttosto non ho tempo di interrogarmi.
> Dipende sempre da solo e da che cosa è oberata la mia mente no?
> 
> Per esempio in questo periodo della mia vita, nutro una sostanziale indifferenza verso l'universo femminile,
> ...



Tua moglie pensera' meglio che si svaghi altrove e mi torni a casa col sorriso,piuttosto che torvo....devi essere talmente pesante che lei si augura di dividere il peso con altre. Cosi la lasci un po' tranquilla Mio marito invece era perennemente incazzato, lui voleva sempre e solo me, e non ammetteva di essere ignorato, anche quando tutto il tempo libero che gli lasciavo veniva investito in attivita' non credo spiacevoli.....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tua moglie pensera' meglio che si svaghi altrove e mi torni a casa col sorriso,piuttosto che torvo....devi essere talmente pesante che lei si augura di dividere il peso con altre. Cosi la lasci un po' tranquilla Mio marito invece era perennemente incazzato, lui voleva sempre e solo me, e non ammetteva di essere ignorato, anche quando tutto il tempo libero che gli lasciavo veniva investito in attivita' non credo spiacevoli.....


Sulla prima parte si...
Ma forse lei non è delusa...perchè sapeva come ero fin dall'inizio...
E mi ha accettato così...

Ho chiesto a lei...
Lei dice...che si è abituata cioè...
Dice che io raramente le chiedo qualcosa o chiedo attenzioni...

Però dice che nel momento che io chiedo attenzioni bisogna subito esaudirmi altrimenti scoppia il finimondo.

Dice pure che sono molto cambiato, da quando ho notato lo stesso atteggiamento in mia figlia.

Cioè bene o male...però a me non è MAI passato per la testa di porre in confronto mia moglie con le altre....per cui dirmi...ah se avessi sposato quella sarei andato meglio...piuttosto il dato che mi è venuto è questo: porco can...ma qualsiasi altra che avessi sposato non mi avrebbe MAI permesso di fare la mia vita di scapolo sposato.


----------



## angela (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io mi fidavo. Mi fidavo ciecamente. Era lui quello morbosamente geloso. Il moralista. Lui tradirmi? No impossibile.....


 Esattamente!!!! Io ho sbagliato proprio su questo!!!! Lui? Tradirmi? Impossibile!!!!! E invece...


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ehm...si!:up::up::up::up::up:
> Cioè ehm...ok...acqua passata...ehm...
> Cioè...ammetto...
> Insomma...ehm...
> ...


Perdonami, ma non ho capito niente. 

Parli dal punto di vista di un seriale?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma non ho capito niente.
> 
> Parli dal punto di vista di un seriale?


Allora diciamo che in una certa fase della mia vita che va dai 30 ai 40, mi riconosco nella descrizione del seriale.
Solo che nel mio concetto la serie non era certo indefinita, ma finita, suvvia come una sorta di scala musicale, in cui i vari gradi svolgevano delle funzioni. Alcuni principali ed altre secondarie.

Ma il mio problema è rimasto questo, ciascuna di queste funzioni, ha stanato da me cose diverse, e inconciliabili tra loro, per cui mi sono ritrovato ad aver intessuto un rapporto diverso a seconda della persona con cui mi relazionavo no?

Se solo anch'io avessi incontrato una donna capace di coinvolgere tutto il mio essere...se solo mi fosse capitato...

E invece niente...

Ho incontrato sempre e solo persone acconce alla bisogna.


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che in una certa fase della mia vita che va dai 30 ai 40, mi riconosco nella descrizione del seriale.
> Solo che nel mio concetto la serie non era certo indefinita, ma finita, suvvia come una sorta di scala musicale, in cui i vari gradi svolgevano delle funzioni. Alcuni principali ed altre secondarie.
> 
> Ma il mio problema è rimasto questo, ciascuna di queste funzioni, ha stanato da me cose diverse, e inconciliabili tra loro, per cui mi sono ritrovato ad aver intessuto un rapporto diverso a seconda della persona con cui mi relazionavo no?
> ...


Te credo... Eri un seriale. Se solo avessi minimamente percepito che la storia poteva avere sviluppi, saresti fuggito a gambe levate.
In realtà, non la stavi proprio cercando, a mio parere.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Te credo... Eri un seriale. Se solo avessi minimamente percepito che la storia poteva avere sviluppi, saresti fuggito a gambe levate.
> In realtà, non la stavi proprio cercando, a mio parere.


Si ma poi sono tornato tonale, abbracciando il neoclassicismo.
Più che altro gli sviluppi non mi piacevano perchè a furia di modulare poi non riuscivi a ritrovare la ripresa.
I temi non erano convincenti.

Cioè ti faccio un esempio.
A me nella vita era sempre mancato che so una cena a lume di candela.

Poi una donna me l'ha regalata.
E così sono stato felicetto.

Vedi è come con la mia vita da interprete, è difficilissimo che io suoni in pubblico più volte un stesso brano, preferisco affrontare programmi da concerto sempre con musiche differenti.

Però ovvio ho i miei cavalli di battaglia.


----------



## Tessa (7 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma poi sono tornato tonale, abbracciando il neoclassicismo.
> Più che altro gli sviluppi non mi piacevano perchè a furia di modulare poi non riuscivi a ritrovare la ripresa.
> I temi non erano convincenti.
> 
> ...


Hai molti tratti in comune con mio marito. E io con tua moglie. Ma ora che so col cavolo che gli consento di colmare in giro le mie mancanze. Manco in qualcosa? Non sei contento? Quella e' la porta. 
Siete molto impegnativi. Totalizzanti. Cosi asfissianti che a volte bisogna allontanarsi per prendere aria. Ma voi che dell'aria non avete bisogno, che non sapete apprezzare il piacere di stare anche da soli, che della solitudine avete il terrore, colmate con altro. Cosi ora viviamo in questa prigione insieme. Lui e' felice, io annaspo.....


----------



## Ecate (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> la verità é che il traditore seriale é prevalentemente un manipolatore, un narcisista patologico e un vampiro affettivo.
> minchia. Peró una domanda mi sorge spontanea.
> sei un traditore seriale?
> o anche non seriale, sia chiaro. Basta che tu sia un traditore, perché hai fatto un profilo cosí chiaro del soggetto che qualche base la devi avere.
> ...


Quoto
ci sono traditori seriali vampiri e anche no
ci sono vampiri seriali traditori e anche no
poi vabbé, è comodo addossare ogni male e nefandezza al traditore seriale.
ma identificarli con chi ha personalità narcisistica e manipolativa è un sillogismo fallace
Tra i più stronzi manipolatori che ho mai conosciuto ci sono dei fedelissimi veramente radioattivi

così focalizzati nell'assorbire e dirigere le energie psichiche dell'entourage da non avere spazio per emozioni dirette all'esterno

davvero, il tradimento compulsivo non è il sintomo di un disagio
è la soddisfazione di un bisogno 
ogni traditore il suo bisogno
non c'è me sono due completamente uguali


----------



## feather (8 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è un'illusione poter modificare le relazioni.
> 
> Se c'era disimpegno era perché non funzionava e non funzionerà.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito, quindi una volta che c'è stato tradimento vuol dire che la relazione è rotta e non c'è nulla da salvare..?
Cosa intendi di preciso con "Se c'era disimpegno era perché non funzionava e non funzionerà"?


----------



## feather (8 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ed invece no, non lo si fa quasi mai il discorsetto.....ci si rifugia nel mondo parallelo


E perché non lo si fa mai? Semplice codardia..?


----------



## feather (8 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè ti faccio un esempio.
> A me nella vita era sempre mancato che so una cena a lume di candela.


Spero sia solo un esempio poco calzante, perché è tristissima sta cosa...


----------



## sienne (8 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo gli ultimi interventi di queste forumiste di cui non conosco bene la storia mi è venuta una riflessione: Se volete restare con chi vi ha tradito vi convincerete che è stato solo sesso, considerandolo per questo irrilevante. Allo stesso modo se pensate che si è trattato di una relazione vi convincerete che sia stata una cosa che sembrava innamoramento ma tale non era.
> In ogni caso la conclusione sarà che, benché traditi, restate il vero grande serio amore.
> Io ho letto la spasmodica ricerca di conferma dell'idea più adeguata a giustificare la scelta che è a priori.
> La scelta può essere a priori per questioni di necessità pratiche o per responsabilità nei confronti dei figli o per difficoltà insormontabili a restare soli ad affrontare la vita.
> ...



Ciao

per quello che leggo tra chi s'impegna per ricostruire, la differenza tra solo sesso occasionale e storia parallela è enorme. Le domande cambiano proprio alla base verso "Eine Weltanchauung" che riguarda l'essere donna, uomo e vita di coppia. Prendi come esempio Diletta e me. 
Chi tradisce occasionalmente, ha un altro tipo di concezione e rapporto verso il sesso, in confronto a chi s'innamora o preferisce un rapporto con una sola persona fuori dalla coppia. Tutto il rapportarsi verso il colpo subito è differente e richiama altri tipi di elaborazione. Questo intendevo. Perciò credo, che per confrontarsi sia importante di che tipo di tradimento si stia discutendo. 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Alla luce del giorno e soprattutto dopo la lettura dei vostri interventi confermo quanto ho scritto.
> Per me è un'illusione poter modificare le relazioni.
> Siete mai stati a una rimpatriata con compagni di classe? Non siete rimasti impressionati di come non solo si sia riamasti fondamentalmente gli stessi ma soprattutto di come si ricreino immediatamente le stesse dinamiche?
> Nelle vostre risposte ipotizzate che la relazione funzionasse ma che ci sia stata la necessità di evadervi. Oppure che il rapporto fosse disfunzionale ma per stanchezza e pigrizia come se si trattasse di un lavoro e non, come dovrebbe essere, una passione. Se c'era disimpegno era perché non funzionava e non funzionerà.
> ...



Ciao

in linea di massima concordo. 
Però credo, che non siamo statici. Nel senso, che a volte si entra in una tale confusione che si prende solo se stessi in considerazione. Per me il tradimento è una questione che esula da problemi che ci possono essere in una coppia. Non vedo il collegamento. Veramente. Quello che vedo sono vari tipi possibili di difficoltà che può avere il traditore con se stesso e con la sua situazione e che non riesce ad affrontare o non vede soluzioni e così si rifugge. 
Ma una volta che le carte si scoprano, uno se vuole può lavorare su ciò e imparare a non fuggire. E lì il lavoro che tocca al traditore ... se ama naturalmente la sua compagna. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (8 Febbraio 2015)

Mah....io l'ho semplificata un po'....il traditore mette sé  stesso al centro con l'illusione di poter controllare tutto quello che gli gira intorno....un po' come un cerchio,il traditore sta al centro e l'amore,gli affetti,il sesso gli girano attorno.Ma cmq finisce per sottovalutare sempre degli elementi che pensa di controllare e sopravaluta se stesso perché  non si rende conto di quanto possano essere imprevedibili e fluttuabili le persone coi loro sentimenti ed emozioni.Per cui il rischio più grande che corre è  la solitudine.


----------



## sienne (8 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

vorrei solo capire una cosa dai traditori quando sostengono di aver tradito a causa dei problemi che vi erano nella coppia: Un tradimento, come dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di coppia?



sienne


----------



## Vipera gentile (8 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vorrei solo capire una cosa dai traditori quando sostengono di aver tradito a causa dei problemi che vi erano nella coppia: Un tradimento, come dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di coppia?
> 
> ...


Non credo che li risolva, se non in modo drastico (leggi: mi sono innamorato/a di un'altra persona e ti lascio).
Credo sia più una valvola di sfogo che altro, ma ne parlo da non diretta interessata, quindi potrei sparare cavolate a raffica.


----------



## Tessa (8 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vorrei solo capire una cosa dai traditori quando sostengono di aver tradito a causa dei problemi che vi erano nella coppia: Un tradimento, come dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di coppia?
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne, non conosco la tua storia ma da come scrivi mi sembra che il tuo fosse un traditore seriale e che non avete recuperato. Se sbaglio correggimi. Io credo che chi tradisce per problemi interni alla coppia inconsciamente metta in conto di poter perdere tutto.  Il mio mi confesso' che sotto sotto voleva essere beccato, non ne poteva piu' di quella vita, la mia reazione lo ha stupito. Oggi si sente un miracolato.....non so, quando capito' a me, di sbandare un po' per un altro, se lo avessi tradito mai e poi mai avrei dato la colpa a lui. A volte le cose succedono e basta, senza un perche'. Comunque non ho tradito. Esiste anche la volonta' di far si che le cose non si spingano oltre.....


----------



## Tessa (8 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vorrei solo capire una cosa dai traditori quando sostengono di aver tradito a causa dei problemi che vi erano nella coppia: Un tradimento, come dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di coppia?
> 
> ...



La bomba e' talmente deflagrante che rimette tutto in discussione. E' come ricominciare da zero. Puo' funzionare o anche no. Io sono diventata fatalista.....


----------



## Ecate (8 Febbraio 2015)

Si tradisce per i motivi più disparati
può anche essere che si tradisca perché nella coppia non c'è più comunicazione, tenerezza, emozioni. E può capitare di trovarle in qualcun altro, senza neanche averle cercate.
in questo caso, sono dolori per tutti.
è ovvio in questo caso che il traditore dia la colpa "alla coppia"
e poi, in un estremo tentativo di difesa, al compagno tradito
_
io tenevo alla nostra storia
sei tu che non hai voluto vedere
io ho fatto di tutto
poi ho ceduto
non so come
certo, ho sbagliato
ma è anche/soprattutto colpa tua


_
onestamente mi sembra un meccanismo difensivo molto naturale
diventa un gioco delle parti
ognuno è avvocato psicologico di se stesso
soprattutto se più o meno dolorosamente ci si accorge entrambi di voler ingranare la retro

allora si negoziano le responsabilità 
le nuove premesse
le contrizioni

non so dove sia il vero coraggio in questo caso

io non sono capace di tornare indietro
morirei dentro
ho trascinato tentando di salvarlo un rapporto inaridito per tanto tempo
ho accettato di morire dentro finché avevo la tenue e irragionevole speranza di comunicare un frammento di me 
di essere conosciuta e riconosciuta almeno un poco
parallelamente mi sono spenta
disseccata
umiliata

e poi mi sono innamorata.

quando te ne vai tutti cambiano 
tutti ti amano
tutti sono disposti a mettersi in discussione
... Ma è dalle piccole cose che si vede l'amore
la flessibilità 
la capacità e l'interesse a vedere e conoscere l'altro


----------



## sienne (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, non conosco la tua storia ma da come scrivi mi sembra che il tuo fosse un traditore seriale e che non avete recuperato. Se sbaglio correggimi. Io credo che chi tradisce per problemi interni alla coppia inconsciamente metta in conto di poter perdere tutto.  Il mio mi confesso' che sotto sotto voleva essere beccato, non ne poteva piu' di quella vita, la mia reazione lo ha stupito. Oggi si sente un miracolato.....non so, quando capito' a me, di sbandare un po' per un altro, se lo avessi tradito mai e poi mai avrei dato la colpa a lui. A volte le cose succedono e basta, senza un perche'. Comunque non ho tradito. Esiste anche la volonta' di far si che le cose non si spingano oltre.....



Ciao

il mio ex ha avuto una relazione parallela. E ci siamo poi separati, non per via del tradimento in sé, ma perché certe storie nella vita ci cambiano profondamente (non intendo solo il tradimento). E lui non è stato veramente capace ad andare oltre. Dopo quattro anni, ho dovuto poi decidere: stagnazione o riprendere finalmente a vivere pienamente. A volte bisogna fare solo pace con la vita. E basta. È inutile rimanere intrappolati in certe storie, che sono più grandi di noi. Oggi lo ha capito pure lui e si è perdonato. Finalmente. Non so come andrà a finire tra noi. A momenti siamo separati ... per volontà mia. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (8 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per quello che leggo tra chi s'impegna per ricostruire, la differenza tra solo sesso occasionale e storia parallela è enorme. Le domande cambiano proprio alla base verso "Eine Weltanchauung" che riguarda l'essere donna, uomo e vita di coppia. Prendi come esempio Diletta e me.
> Chi tradisce occasionalmente, ha un altro tipo di concezione e rapporto verso il sesso, in confronto a chi s'innamora o preferisce un rapporto con una sola persona fuori dalla coppia. Tutto il rapportarsi verso il colpo subito è differente e richiama altri tipi di elaborazione. Questo intendevo. Perciò credo, che per confrontarsi sia importante di che tipo di tradimento si stia discutendo.
> ...


a me sembra che più che fuggire il traditore che intreccia una solida relazione al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale, si arrenda
Si è arreso emotivamente, ma non razionalmente, ideologicamente, affettivamente a quello che una parte di lui/lei riconosce come la fine di un amore.
ora, quanto questa parte emotiva è decisiva nella personalità del traditore?
quanto ci può "lavorare"?
e quanto questa parte emotiva può gradualmente coinvolgere o travolgere gli altri aspetti dell'affettività e dei valori?
siamo tutti diversi
però credo che una storia parallela non sia una fuga
sia una grande mancanza di coraggio
di chiarezza con se stessi
però in questa dicotomia tra 
amore rubato e amore dovuto
affetto e speranza
valori e sentimenti
ci sia una strana incongruenza tra i vari piani dell'affettività e dei valori
c'è casino, insomma
una fuga è diversa
vado fuori dai piedi
quando mi scocci
esco
con gli amici magari
Con l'amante
ecco, in questo caso è una fuga


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho capito, quindi una volta che c'è stato tradimento vuol dire che la relazione è rotta e non c'è nulla da salvare..?
> Cosa intendi di preciso con "Se c'era disimpegno era perché non funzionava e non funzionerà"?


Dipende dal tradimento.
Certamente il tipo di tradimento fa capire le ragioni del traditore e le problematiche della coppia.
Ci sono tradimenti che possono far rivolgere dopo le energie e i bisogni del traditore nella coppia, altri illuminano l'incompatibilità della coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per quello che leggo tra chi s'impegna per ricostruire, la differenza tra solo sesso occasionale e storia parallela è enorme. Le domande cambiano proprio alla base verso "Eine Weltanchauung" che riguarda l'essere donna, uomo e vita di coppia. Prendi come esempio Diletta e me.
> Chi tradisce occasionalmente, ha un altro tipo di concezione e rapporto verso il sesso, in confronto a chi s'innamora o preferisce un rapporto con una sola persona fuori dalla coppia. Tutto il rapportarsi verso il colpo subito è differente e richiama altri tipi di elaborazione. Questo intendevo. Perciò credo, che per confrontarsi sia importante di che tipo di tradimento si stia discutendo.
> ...



Chiarisco che ho parlato di coppia che non funziona non di responsabilità di entrambi i componenti della coppia.


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in linea di massima concordo.
> Però credo, che non siamo statici. Nel senso, che a volte si entra in una tale confusione che si prende solo se stessi in considerazione. Per me il tradimento è una questione che esula da problemi che ci possono essere in una coppia. Non vedo il collegamento. Veramente. Quello che vedo sono vari tipi possibili di difficoltà che può avere il traditore con se stesso e con la sua situazione e che non riesce ad affrontare o non vede soluzioni e così si rifugge.
> ...


Quoto tutto, Sienne. E infatti mi domando perchè diavolo ci si ostini a dire che il tradito deve capire cosa vuole, che la scelta tocca a lui, e magari andare in terapia.

Ma che lo faccia il traditore questo lavoro. Se ama la sua /il suo compagno.

Io questa sono, questo è ciò che ho scelto fin dall'inizio, questo è l'impegno che ho preso. Non avevi capito? Cerca di capire cosa intendevi quando hai promesso, se hai davvero capito chi è oggi la persona che avevi scelto (io) e poi decidi.
Poi e solo poi toccherà a me, il momento di capire se l'impegno che avevo preso sia ancora applicabile PER ME alla nuova situazione.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (8 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul neretto: Hai ragione si nota che non sei un tradito. Non è un peccato eh..! :mrgreen:


Non ho capito se c'è dell'ironia. Comunque l'ho premesso solo perchè il titolo del 3d cominciava con "ai traditi:...".

Sia  ben chiaro, non intevo dire che non sono mai stato tradito, ma se lo  hanno fatto, me lo hanno fatto bene e quindi non ho "sviluppato" quel  disagio psicologico di cui si richiede l'intervento("cosa vi ha fatto  più male?").

Sicuramente essere tradito non è un peccato e nemmeno una colpa.



Tebe ha detto:


> la verità é che il traditore seriale é  prevalentemente un manipolatore, un narcisista patologico e un vampiro  affettivo.
> minchia. Peró una domanda mi sorge spontanea.
> sei un traditore seriale?
> o anche non seriale, sia chiaro. Basta che tu sia un traditore, perché  hai fatto un profilo cosí chiaro del soggetto che qualche base la devi  avere.
> ...


No, non sono un traditore seriale, ma conosco l'argomento. Tra  l'altro i traditori seriali sono i meno indicati a dare una definizione  perchè loro stessi non si riconoscono in certe caratteristiche.

E'  chiaro che quello che ho detto spara nel mucchio e ci sono casi e casi,  ma un traditore seriale è per definizione un narcisista, incapace di  stare da solo e un dissimulatore della realtà professionista. E' un dato  di fatto poco contestabile( statisticamente parlando).




Ecate ha detto:


> Quoto
> ci sono traditori seriali vampiri e anche no
> ci sono vampiri seriali traditori e anche no
> poi vabbé, è comodo addossare ogni male e nefandezza al traditore seriale.
> ...


Hai ragione, ci sono e anche i "no", ma il sillogismo non è fallace.

Sia  chiaro che si definisce traditore seriale colui che va alla continua  ricerca di qualcuno da conquistare, anche solo per una notte.

Hai ragione quando dici che il tradimento è la soddisfazione di un bisogno che diventa però inevitalmente un disagio per il semplice fatto che "nell'apparenza" ti poni in modo completamente opposto a quello che sei.

Comunque  sia, lungi da me, dal voler dare al tradimento in genere una  definizione di patologia. Tra l'altro personalmente non ho ancora ben  chiarito( a me stesso) la mia posizione sul tradimento, ma ribadisco che  nella definzione di "tradimento seriale" è insita una certa  manifestazione di disagio, che non vuol assolutamente dire "vivere  male", ma semplicemente "incapacità di poterne fare a meno".


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> eh, Tessa! Hai ragione assai, ma se le cose fossero andate così, questo forum forse non avrebbe ragione di esistere. Se il discorsetto preventivo venisse fatto......sai quante corna in fumo? Ed invece no, non lo si fa quasi mai il discorsetto.....ci si rifugia nel mondo parallelo


Il discorsetto molte volte é semplicemente impossibile farlo.
Ci sono persone che non ascoltano. Non per cattiveria ma che semplicemente non vedono. 
Un fedele tradisce perchè la comunicazione con il partner é interrotta.
e gli errori non sono mai da una parte sola.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vorrei solo capire una cosa dai traditori quando sostengono di aver tradito a causa dei problemi che vi erano nella coppia: Un tradimento, come dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di coppia?
> 
> ...


 Parlo per interposta persona, in quanto io, da traditrice, tradisco solo quando le cose vanno bene, perché quando vanno male mi concentro totalmente sul noi, senza distrazioni.
Mattia ha sostenuto che era talmente disamorato della sottoscritta, che il tradimento e la mia reazione dopo gli hanno dato una botta che l ha rivoltato.
É come se  mi avesse vista sotto una luce diversa. Quindi una semi sconosciuta che doveva reimparare a conoscere.
Sostanzialmente si é innamorato di me la seconda volta. 
E questo ci ha dato la forza di affrontare e modificare ció che ha portato al tradimento.
Se non ci fosse stato, oggi non saremmo insieme perché quei due non erano piú innamorati e non avevano voglia di portare fuori dal pantano la casa coppia.


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo questa reazione da te!
> Si mi ha addossato tutte le colpe. Manipolazione appunto. Sto piano piano facendo luce e *capendo che colpe non ne ho.*
> I grossi problemi li ha lui e confido nel percorso di psicanalisi, tre sedute alla settimana, che sta seguendo....



Attenzione, correggi il tiro!
Io direi piuttosto: 
"sto capendo che ho* poche* colpe", questo sicuramente sì.


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ecco io avrei preferito: ho cercato di smuoverti in tutti i modi, sei di gesso, *avrei trovato altrove, ti sta bene?*.....un bel discorso diretto senza tanti giri di parole.



E a te sarebbe andato bene?
E' una domanda dalla risposta obbligata, no?
Questo discorso presuppone l'intento di risolvere i problemi della coppia appunto parlandone insieme, ma tante volte il desiderio di trasgressione è talmente forte da restarne ammaliati, quindi, anche se il tradimento scaturisce sempre da una chiusura della comunicazione fra i due, questa finisce per diventare anche un pretesto.
Purtroppo la voglia di leggerezza è spesso irresistibile e tradire deve essere davvero divertente, a giudicare da quanti lo fanno...


----------



## Uhlalá (8 Febbraio 2015)

*Nuovo utente, vecchia tradita *



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Eh beh... più di anno e mezzo, è già un buon traguardo. Sul perdono io credo che una possa avere tutte le buone intenzioni di questo mondo, ma ci si deve guardare onestamente dentro e chiedersi se davvero per noi è fattibile. I pensieri negativi, quel risentimento che cova subdolo dentro, quel ripensare troppo sovente all'accaduto, il rancore latente  di certo non favoriscono il processo del perdono.
> 
> Dopo anni di visite a siti su tradimenti e personalità narcisiste (e dopo anni di psicoterapia), mi son finalmente decisa...
> Salve a tutti! Per farla breve: nel 2008, mia figlia aveva 6 mesi, scopro che nell'ultimo anno mio marito aveva un'altra (non un fulmine a ciel sereno, era un anno che non mi toccava con un dito, un anno in cui ho cercato di capire che cosa gli stesse capitando nonostante stessi portando in grembo nostra figlia). Tragedia. Disperazione. Lui che minaccia il suicidio se lo lascio. Ci riproviamo...cerco di giustificare la "sbandata" (virgolette doverose per una relazione in piena regola) con la "sindrome della couvade".......cerco di sfruttare la "botta" per mettermi in discussione, per non coprirlo del tutto di cacca....tra alti e bassi (dovuti anche al fatto che per lavoro sta spesso fuori casa) andiamo avanti......ma i dubbi e i campanelli continuano......25 dicembre 2013, da un whapp scopro un altro tradimento, con un'altra collega, cosa di cui avevo sentore da un paio di anni (e lui lo sapeva, ma aveva sempre negato).........Altra tragedia, altra devastazione, altre minacce di suicidio se non lo riprendevo......Alla fine dei salmi siamo separati da maggio 2014, ma lui continua a tampinarmi, a dire che è cambiato, che ha capito tutto quello che ha sbagliato..........Io resisto, ma faccio una gran fatica a voltare pagina con lui che mi instilla continuamente dubbi (sarà veramente cambiato? Posso veramente riprovarci con lui se poi mi risale fuori tutta la bile dei tradimenti ogni 3x2?).
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Spero sia solo un esempio poco calzante, perché è tristissima sta cosa...


Perchè tristissima?
Che colpa ne ho io o peggio che colpa posso fare io alle donne se non ne ho mai incontrata una propensa a queste cose?

Voi qui dentro insistete allo sfinimento sulla necessità del dialogo di coppia no?

Mia moglie ti dice...Io sono una tipa di poche parole.

E' solo dopo che ti sei fatto una storia con una che non tace manco un secondo, che ti baci le mani e ti dici...
Ah ma allora una tipa di poche parole è una rarità!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque sui bisogni sono rimasto colpito dal mio omonimo...Salvatore Conte di Gomorra...

"Ho fatto voto di rinunciare ad un piacere all'anno!"

Ah grandio come mi piace la sua ascetica....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  :rotfl:
[video=youtube;m8nAOh_PcJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8nAOh_PcJQ[/video]

L'omo che pò fare a meno di tutte le cose non tiene paura di niente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Hai molti tratti in comune con mio marito. E io con tua moglie. Ma ora che so col cavolo che gli consento di colmare in giro le mie mancanze. Manco in qualcosa? Non sei contento? Quella e' la porta.
> Siete molto impegnativi. Totalizzanti. Cosi asfissianti che a volte bisogna allontanarsi per prendere aria. Ma voi che dell'aria non avete bisogno, che non sapete apprezzare il piacere di stare anche da soli, che della solitudine avete il terrore, colmate con altro. Cosi ora viviamo in questa prigione insieme. Lui e' felice, io annaspo.....


Vedi ehm...
Non sei tu che manchi in qualcosa...

Sono i suoi bisogni che sono abnormi eh?

Invece credimi con una virata ( ahimè tipica della mia personalità) a 180 gradi, ora il mio nuovo bisogno è proprio quello di solitudine...

Ma sai perchè?
SOno oberato dalla musica...

Sai dove sbagli, se accetti?

Tu fa come mia moglie...non dargli troppa retta...

Si noi non abbiamo il senso della misura o del limite...

E l'età che mi ha fiaccato capisci?

La sindrome dell'oca morta...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Statisticamente quante volte accade? Forse al massimo un 5%...ma voglio essere ottimista e sto larga.


A me è successo, esattamente dieci anni fa.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> onestamente mi sembra un meccanismo difensivo molto naturale
> diventa un gioco delle parti
> ognuno è avvocato psicologico di se stesso


Onestamente è da infanti,  da chi non sa assumersi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è successo, esattamente dieci anni fa.


Caso rarissimo...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caso rarissimo...


Probabile.  Ma se ti innamori davvero non hai scampo.


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabile.  Ma se ti innamori davvero non hai scampo.


Ahhhhhhh ne sono certa!


----------



## Ecate (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caso rarissimo...


Ehm
No dai


----------



## feather (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ehm
> No dai


No no, caso raro. Confermo.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E a te sarebbe andato bene?
> E' una domanda dalla risposta obbligata, no?
> Questo discorso presuppone l'intento di risolvere i problemi della coppia appunto parlandone insieme, ma tante volte il desiderio di trasgressione è talmente forte da restarne ammaliati, quindi, anche se il tradimento scaturisce sempre da una chiusura della comunicazione fra i due, questa finisce per diventare anche un pretesto.
> Purtroppo la voglia di leggerezza è spesso irresistibile e tradire deve essere davvero divertente, a giudicare da quanti lo fanno...



Hai ragione Diletta risposta obbligata. Perche' rischiare di perdere tutto quando puoi prenderti tutto?
Poi dipende molto dal tipo di tradimento, mio marito dice che mi tradiva perche' io lo facevo soffrire, ero distante, ed ha manifestato piu' volte questo disagio a parole. Io ero un po' sorda, e poi cieca. Non so quanto si divertisse a tradirmi, ha vaneggiato di 'iniezioni di morfina' che lo lasciavano piu' affranto di quanto non fosse prima. Perche' era me che voleva. La prova che stiamo cercando di superare ora e': io non riesco a darti tutto, anche perche' a te non basta mai, sei come un vaso forato che non si riempie mai, posso provare ad essere piu' accogliente, piu' espansiva, piu' calda, anche se non e' nella mia natura, e tu prova ad apprezzarmi per quello che sono e quello che riesco a darti, che non e' poco.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è successo, esattamente dieci anni fa.


Tu hai tradito perche' ti sei innamorato. 
Io tradirei solo se mi innamorassi. 
Sinceramente non capisco perche' molti di voi ritengano meno grave saltare da un letto all'altro. Non c'e' amore quindi concediamo la riduzione della pena. Ma se non c'e' amore sta cosa poteva anche essere evitata no? Ledere la dignita' e il rispetto del proprio partner sara' piu' grave se per quelle che vengono definite solitamente delle 'cazzate' che non per una sbandata seria, dove entrano in gioco anche i sentimenti?

Ieri mi ha scritto uno di questi seriali, sposato con figli conosco la moglie e mi e' pure simpatica. Sto elaborando una risposta coi fiocchi, lo voglio schiacciare come uno scarafaggio......


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Hai ragione Diletta risposta obbligata. Perche' rischiare di perdere tutto quando puoi prenderti tutto?
> Poi dipende molto dal tipo di tradimento, mio marito dice che mi tradiva perche' io lo facevo soffrire, ero distante, ed ha manifestato piu' volte questo disagio a parole. Io ero un po' sorda, e poi cieca. Non so quanto si divertisse a tradirmi, ha vaneggiato di 'iniezioni di morfina' che lo lasciavano piu' affranto di quanto non fosse prima. Perche' era me che voleva. La prova che stiamo cercando di superare ora e': io non riesco a darti tutto, anche perche' a te non basta mai, sei come un vaso forato che non si riempie mai, posso provare ad essere piu' accogliente, piu' espansiva, piu' calda, anche se non e' nella mia natura, e tu prova ad apprezzarmi per quello che sono e quello che riesco a darti, che non e' poco.



Sì, ciascuno di voi due ci mette l'impegno di venirvi incontro.
Brava, vedrai che ce la farete!


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ciascuno di voi due ci mette l'impegno di venirvi incontro.
> Brava, vedrai che ce la farete!


Grazie Diletta. La strada e' in salita....e' come uscire da una brutta malattia. C'e' sempre il rischio di recidiva.....


----------



## sienne (9 Febbraio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, Sienne. E infatti mi domando perchè diavolo ci si ostini a dire che il tradito deve capire cosa vuole, che la scelta tocca a lui, e magari andare in terapia.
> 
> Ma che lo faccia il traditore questo lavoro. Se ama la sua /il suo compagno.
> 
> ...



Ciao

straquoto!

Noi abbiamo preso questa via. Si è raccontato tantissimo. Delle sue paure, insicurezze, percezioni diffuse ecc. È andato a cercare situazioni che lo mettevano in difficoltà, per capire cosa gli impedisse di prenderli di petto. Si è fatto proprio una radiografia per imparare ad esprimere i suoi disagi così che l'altra parte le capisse. È stato un percorso molto lungo. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zod io penso semplicemente una cosa, vale per il seriale e non.
> 
> Entrambi come base hanno in comune: poca stima di se stessi, desiderio di riconoscersi come uomini ancora capaci di conquistare, in cerca di risposte che sono soltanto delle conferme alla loro vita di coppia fallita e di cui non stati capace di lottare, egoismo e paraculismo.


Ovviamente non sono d accordo.
Un seriale è un seriale anche a trenta anni, dove ci si crede invincibili e fighi a prescindere e la stima di se stessi è allo zenit.
Non nego che ci siano seriali che cercano conferme su quanti/e riesconono farsene ma non credo nemmeno sia la maggioranza.

L errore di base, se errore si può chiamare, è di vedere queste persone come gente senza sentimenti e talmente piatti da fottersene di tutto, incapaci di amare e bla bla.
Falso. E infatti sono i fedeli che li vedono cosi.
Sbagliando.
Altro discorso i traditori di una notte.
Quelli si che mi fanno "pena".
Totalmente incapaci di gestire il loro " emotivo".
Gente a pezzi.

Per me.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Fermo restando che faccio un ragionamento per macro aree


----------



## sienne (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Parlo per interposta persona, in quanto io, da traditrice, tradisco solo quando le cose vanno bene, perché quando vanno male mi concentro totalmente sul noi, senza distrazioni.
> Mattia ha sostenuto che era talmente disamorato della sottoscritta, che il tradimento e la mia reazione dopo gli hanno dato una botta che l ha rivoltato.
> É come se  mi avesse vista sotto una luce diversa. Quindi una semi sconosciuta che doveva reimparare a conoscere.
> Sostanzialmente si é innamorato di me la seconda volta.
> ...



Ciao

devo ammettere, che il mio ex ha capito al volo, che un conto era la nostra situazione e un'altra del come lui l'ha affrontata. In questo lui, mi ha tenuta fuori. Non ha mai detto, che era perché io ecc. bensì, perché lui non ha saputo ecc. così facendo, mi ha molto protetta e si è assunto le sue responsabilità. 
Il fatto è, che la coppia funzionava bene. Era la situazione una catastrofe senza fine da oltre due anni. Lui non ha sorretto il peso. E lo capisco tanto. Non me la sento di giustiziare lui. Ma questa è un'altra storia ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d accordo.
> Un seriale è un seriale anche a trenta anni, dove ci si crede invincibili e fighi a prescindere e la stima di se stessi è allo zenit.
> Non nego che ci siano seriali che cercano conferme su quanti/e riesconono farsene ma non credo nemmeno sia la maggioranza.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## sienne (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d accordo.
> Un seriale è un seriale anche a trenta anni, dove ci si crede invincibili e fighi a prescindere e la stima di se stessi è allo zenit.
> Non nego che ci siano seriali che cercano conferme su quanti/e riesconono farsene ma non credo nemmeno sia la maggioranza.
> 
> ...



Ciao

:up::up:


sienne


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d accordo.
> Un seriale è un seriale anche a trenta anni, dove ci si crede invincibili e fighi a prescindere e la stima di se stessi è allo zenit.
> Non nego che ci siano seriali che cercano conferme su quanti/e riesconono farsene ma non credo nemmeno sia la maggioranza.
> 
> ...


Non solo trenta, ma anche 18-25-40-e via andare! 
Penso a quel rincoglionito che oltre ad avere la donna a casa c'aveva le farfalline nello stomaco con me facepalm e nel mentre si diletteva con le vicine di casa, le vecchie amiche dell'oratorio, le modelle in discoteca...ma cribbio, non ci posso pensare!! 
Anche oggi, ha dei periodi in cui vuole fare il bravo figliuolo perchè insomma "sono una persona matura e bla bla bla", poi tra le righe mi fa capire che ogni tanto saltella da una parte all'altra e fosse per lui si fionderebbe tra le mie gambe. Per quanto mi riguarda può fiondarsi al bagno a pensarmi, ne ha facoltà, ma nient'altro.
Io quando leggo di gente che si giustifica con millemila cazzate ho un brivido.
Se la gente ammettesse di aver fatto un gesto egoistico perchè ne aveva semplicemente voglia le cose andrebbero meglio. Vedere le scuse e come ci si arrampica sugli specchi è allucinante.
E colgo l'occasione (minchia le deformazioni professionali...) per dirti che capisco 10000 volte meglio il tuo concetto del "tradire quando sto bene" piuttosto che il "tradire perchè c'è crisi".
Ma cazzo, c'è crisi? Ci tieni a questa persona? Salva tutto, fai il possibile, sbatti la testa, devastatevi psicologicamente, ma lasciate fuori tutto il resto!! E che cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Non ho capito se c'è dell'ironia. Comunque l'ho premesso solo perchè il titolo del 3d cominciava con "ai traditi:...".
> 
> Sia  ben chiaro, non intevo dire che non sono mai stato tradito, ma se lo  hanno fatto, me lo hanno fatto bene e quindi non ho "sviluppato" quel  disagio psicologico di cui si richiede l'intervento("cosa vi ha fatto  più male?").
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d accordo.
> Un seriale è un seriale anche a trenta anni, dove ci si crede invincibili e fighi a prescindere e la stima di se stessi è allo zenit.
> Non nego che ci siano seriali che cercano conferme su quanti/e riesconono farsene ma non credo nemmeno sia la maggioranza.
> 
> ...



Tebe chiedo a te perche' e' cosi difficile avere l'opinione di un traditore nel forum?
Domanda secca risposta secca: tu perche' tradisci?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d accordo.
> Un seriale è un seriale anche a trenta anni, dove ci si crede invincibili e fighi a prescindere e la stima di se stessi è allo zenit.
> Non nego che ci siano seriali che cercano conferme su quanti/e riesconono farsene ma non credo nemmeno sia la maggioranza.
> 
> ...


Di solito se si sta in coppia soprattutto se poi ci si sposa ci si affida a dei vincoli, una tra tante, la fedeltà. Se usciamo fuori da questo concetto è chiaro che la coppia sposata oppure no ha elaborato dei vincoli personali che stanno bene a tutti e due. Saranno loro a decidere quali, se non lo fanno si affidano a quei vincoli che sono normale routine di pensiero comune, come scrivevo prima, la fedeltà un tra le tante. Il tradire da seriali è la non capacità di riuscire a gestirsi le idee comuni a cui ci si è affidati inizialmente, l'incapacità di parlarne all'altro/a per ri decidere assieme sul da farsi, l'incapacità di non riuscire a trattenersi in quelle emozioni-sensazioni che il nuovo e in tutto quello che ci sta dietro, per ottenerlo, riuscendo prima a lasciare il partner. L'incapacità di capire che se io traditore ho adesso  bisogno di avere altro, qualsiasi altra cosa, la posso anche avere, mica no..! Facendolo di nascosto ammetto che è sbagliato farlo, sapendo di sbagliare e ignorando questo concetto, me ne fotto altamente di chi mi sta accanto e che ha tutto il diritto di sapere chi realmente ha accanto e chi realmente ti rispetta in quanto ti fa partecipe dandoti la possibilità appunto di scegliere assieme. Quindi i sentimenti, le emozioni l'amore nei confronti del coniuge se ne va a farsi fottere per trovare strada nei confronti esclusivamente della propria persona diventando egoismo.
Personalmente non ritengo queste persone senza emozioni o sentimento o incapaci di amare, le ritengo persone ipocrite.

Il tradimento di una sola volta ha le stessi basi di cui sopra. Con attenuanti del caso.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito se si sta in coppia soprattutto se poi ci si sposa ci si affida a dei vincoli, una tra tante, la fedeltà. Se usciamo fuori da questo concetto è chiaro che la coppia sposata oppure no ha elaborato dei vincoli personali che stanno bene a tutti e due. Saranno loro a decidere quali, se non lo fanno si affidano a quei vincoli che sono normale routine di pensiero comune, come scrivevo prima, la fedeltà un tra le tante. Il tradire da seriali è la non capacità di riuscire a gestirsi le idee comuni a cui ci si è affidati inizialmente, l'incapacità di parlarne all'altro/a per ri decidere assieme sul da farsi, l'incapacità di non riuscire a trattenersi in quelle emozioni-sensazioni che il nuovo e in tutto quello che ci sta dietro, per ottenerlo, riuscendo prima a lasciare il partner. L'incapacità di capire che se io traditore ho adesso  bisogno di avere altro, qualsiasi altra cosa, la posso anche avere, mica no..! Facendolo di nascosto ammetto che è sbagliato farlo, sapendo di sbagliare e ignorando questo concetto, me ne fotto altamente di chi mi sta accanto e che ha tutto il diritto di sapere chi realmente ha accanto e chi realmente ti rispetta in quanto ti fa partecipe dandoti la possibilità appunto di scegliere assieme. Quindi i sentimenti, le emozioni l'amore nei confronti del coniuge se ne va a farsi fottere per trovare strada nei confronti esclusivamente della propria persona diventando egoismo.
> Personalmente non ritengo queste persone senza emozioni o sentimento o incapaci di amare, le ritengo persone ipocrite.
> 
> Il tradimento di una sola volta ha le stessi basi di cui sopra. Con attenuanti del caso.



Ti straquoto. 
Descrivo una scena tipo. La coppia ufficiale al ristorante. Al tavolo a fianco un ex amante di lei con un amico, caso. L'ex amante all'amico: sai ho avuto una storiella con quella, bella scopata. L'amico: e il marito? L'ex: non sa niente, non sospetta niente. L'amico: povero cornuto...
Non basterebbe questo a farli smettere? Dove sta il rispetto per colui/colei che si dice di amare?


----------



## sienne (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti straquoto.
> Descrivo una scena tipo. La coppia ufficiale al ristorante. Al tavolo a fianco un ex amante di lei con un amico, caso. L'ex amante all'amico: sai ho avuto una storiella con quella, bella scopata. L'amico: e il marito? L'ex: non sa niente, non sospetta niente. L'amico: povero cornuto...
> Non basterebbe questo a farli smettere? Dove sta il rispetto per colui/colei che si dice di amare?



Ciao

ora chiedi troppo ... 
Basta leggere qui. Esempio, Lothar ha definito la moglie più di una volta una poverina, perché non sa nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti straquoto.
> Descrivo una scena tipo. La coppia ufficiale al ristorante. Al tavolo a fianco un ex amante di lei con un amico, caso. L'ex amante all'amico: sai ho avuto una storiella con quella, bella scopata. L'amico: e il marito? L'ex: non sa niente, non sospetta niente. L'amico: povero cornuto...
> Non basterebbe questo a farli smettere? Dove sta il rispetto per colui/colei che si dice di amare?


Rispetto? che è una cosa che si mangia? 

L'amico, wuau che bell'amico.


Non so se hai descritto una scena vera, ma purtroppo credo che vera o non vera, sono discorsi che capitano troppo spesso tra "uomini." In questo caso l'ex amante conferma di essere...... vabbè tralasciamo gli epiteti chiamiamolo "figo". La parola amico diventa un parolone dove i due ne sconoscono il significato.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora chiedi troppo ...
> Basta leggere qui. Esempio, Lothar ha definito la moglie più di una volta una poverina, perché non sa nulla ...
> ...


La moglie di Lothar mi fa una gran pena infatti. 
Ma lui di piu'. E lui si considera un figo. E poi se non sbaglio le sue avventure se le trova in chat. Non c'e' neanche la difficolta' della conquista. Gente disperata che incontra altri disperati. Dove il fine e' certo. E' la stessa differenza che c'e' tra la pesca a mosca ed andare a pescare le trote d'allevamento.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La moglie di Lothar mi fa una gran pena infatti.
> Ma lui di piu'. E lui si considera un figo. E poi se non sbaglio le sue avventure se le trova in chat. Non c'e' neanche la difficolta' della conquista. Gente disperata che incontra altri disperati. Dove il fine e' certo. E' la stessa differenza che c'e' tra la pesca a mosca ed andare a pescare le trote d'allevamento.


Standing ovation.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rispetto? che è una cosa che si mangia?
> 
> L'amico, wuau che bell'amico.
> 
> ...



E' una scena inventata. Ma possibile. E non sono cosi solo gli uomini. Ormai le donne hanno sdoganato il sesso libero e il tradimento. E' diventato lo sport nazionale. Mi sono scopata questo, ed anche quello. Poi se il compagno ufficiale minaccia di lasciarle, per motivi atri che non sia il tradimento, perche' sono abilissime a non farsi sgamare, vanno in tragedia e si disperano. Io rimango allibita davvero...


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non solo trenta, ma anche 18-25-40-e via andare!
> Penso a quel rincoglionito che oltre ad avere la donna a casa c'aveva le farfalline nello stomaco con me facepalm e nel mentre si diletteva con le vicine di casa, le vecchie amiche dell'oratorio, le modelle in discoteca...ma cribbio, non ci posso pensare!!
> Anche oggi, ha dei periodi in cui vuole fare il bravo figliuolo perchè insomma "sono una persona matura e bla bla bla", poi tra le righe mi fa capire che ogni tanto saltella da una parte all'altra e fosse per lui si fionderebbe tra le mie gambe. Per quanto mi riguarda può fiondarsi al bagno a pensarmi, ne ha facoltà, ma nient'altro.
> Io quando leggo di gente che si giustifica con millemila cazzate ho un brivido.
> ...


Ma il vero traditore seriale, per come la vedo io, dovrebbe ragionarla come me.
Che mi sento serialissima. Ma non in fatto di quantità di uccelli presi ma proprio come forma menthis di non credere assolutamente alla fedeltà fisica.
Io traggo il massimo dal mio 10% randagio, se non ho problemi.
Se invece a casa ho il disastro nucleare il resto non lo vedo nemmeno.
Perché mollare la baracca è alto tradimento. Tradimentissimo.
Piuttosto lascio, altro che rifugio in dolci pipini.
Ma allo stesso tempo capisco chi invece, vede talmente il vuoto intorno a se , che cede. Pensando di stare meglio.
E invece gli si aprono le porte dell inferno a sto craniolesi.
Mattia docet.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tebe chiedo a te perche' e' cosi difficile avere l'opinione di un traditore nel forum?
> Domanda secca risposta secca: tu perche' tradisci?


Io non tradisco la mia coppia.
Io non mi professo fedele.
Io voglio la libertà di annusare altri corpi.
La ffedeltà fisica non è tradimento per me.
Lo è il tradimento del noi. Un noi, che non ha bisogno dell atto sessuale, perché se un fedele mi tradisce, questo noi l ha già tradito.

Noi traditori seriali, non tradiamo.
Tradiamo solo, per me, nel momento in cui ti spacci tutto casabe chiesa e poi balli la rumba in motel con tre tipe.

Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti straquoto.
> Descrivo una scena tipo. La coppia ufficiale al ristorante. Al tavolo a fianco un ex amante di lei con un amico, caso. L'ex amante all'amico: sai ho avuto una storiella con quella, bella scopata. L'amico: e il marito? L'ex: non sa niente, non sospetta niente. L'amico: povero cornuto...
> Non basterebbe questo a farli smettere? Dove sta il rispetto per colui/colei che si dice di amare?


Ma che gente vi ( generico) scopate?
Madonna che poveretti.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non tradisco la mia coppia.
> Io non mi professo fedele.
> Io voglio la libertà di annusare altri corpi.
> La ffedeltà fisica non è tradimento per me.
> ...


Quindi Mattia lo sa? Sa che magari mentre oggi e' al lavoro tu poresti essere a fare quattro salti in un Motel? E gli sta bene? Siete una coppia aperta?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il vero traditore seriale, per come la vedo io, dovrebbe ragionarla come me.
> Che mi sento serialissima. Ma non in fatto di quantità di uccelli presi ma proprio come forma menthis di non credere assolutamente alla fedeltà fisica.
> Io traggo il massimo dal mio 10% randagio, se non ho problemi.
> Se invece a casa ho il disastro nucleare il resto non lo vedo nemmeno.
> ...


Non ti seguo. Non ci riesco.

Ti spiego come come ti leggo io, o comunque le conclusioni che ne traggo nel leggerti, e sempre comunque, ogni volta che ti leggo mi vengono diverse domande, spesso non le faccio perchè so bene cosa pensi di me e quindi evito litigi a priori. E' un peccato secondo me. 

La fedeltà fisica di cui parli dovrebbe essere opzione della coppia se averla oppure no, Non credi? 
Scrivi che trai il 10% dal tuo randagismo. Lo stesso randagismo dovrebbe averlo l'altro/a partner. 
Chi a casa ci sta male e non si separa perchè separarsi è tradimento avrà i suoi buoni motivi per non separarsi, detti e ipotetici motivi non sono la scusante per tradire, perchè appunto se a casa si sta male tradire non aiuta. 

Chi invece tradisce per la prima volta, credo sia appunto l'inizio che da senso al/ai tradimenti. Diventare seriali o capire attraverso una scoperta del tradimento o altro ancora sono argomenti che variano da individuo ad individuo dove si spulcia il caso singolo di solito in maniera profonda. O più dettagliata.

PS: nel risponderti non mi rivolgo a te, ma parlo in generale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La moglie di Lothar mi fa una gran pena infatti.
> Ma lui di piu'. E lui si considera un figo. E poi se non sbaglio le sue avventure se le trova in chat. Non c'e' neanche la difficolta' della conquista. *Gente disperata che incontra altri disperati. Dove il fine e' certo.* E' la stessa differenza che c'e' tra la pesca a mosca ed andare a pescare le trote d'allevamento.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Standing ovation.


#soloGrandiCertezze

Giudizi. Senza sapere un cazzo. Senza aver sperimentato un cazzo. Giudizi. Giudizi ovunque.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che gente vi ( generico) scopate?
> Madonna che poveretti.


Questa e' una cosa che il traditore non mette mai in conto. Che la gente parla. Si confida o si vanta. Con gli amici, che dicono di mantenere il segreto e invece ne parlano con altri amici, e il cerchio si allarga e tu che credevi di aver navigato per oceani lontani, in realta' non sai che il vicino di ombrellone sa tutto di te...


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> #soloGrandiCertezze
> 
> Giudizi. Senza sapere un cazzo. Senza aver sperimentato un cazzo. Giudizi. Giudizi ovunque.


Come la pensi tu? Non raccolgo la polemica, sono interessata davvero, al parere di un traditore.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> #soloGrandiCertezze
> 
> Giudizi. Senza sapere un cazzo. Senza aver sperimentato un cazzo. Giudizi. Giudizi ovunque.


Scusami eh.

Se mi scrivi "non è il mio caso" allora io quello che mi stai scrivendo lo accetto. Se mi avessi scritto inoltre " io la penso diversamente perchè bla bla... lo accetto anche.

Nel momento in cui arrivi e scrivi quello sopra, ho l'impressione che il giudizio lo stai dando tu. Inoltre leggere senza aver sperimentato un cazzo e leggerlo in forum a tema dove appunto si discute "questo" da conferma di un giudizio tuo. Altrimenti che minchia ci stiamo a fare qua? Aò io esprimo la mia e ne scrivo le motivazioni, fallo anche te, se vuoi, altrimenti ok anche la risposta sopra mi va bene.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quindi Mattia lo sa? Sa che magari mentre oggi e' al lavoro tu poresti essere a fare quattro salti in un Motel? E gli sta bene? Siete una coppia aperta?


Tessa, non sai quante volte in questi anni di forum ho sviscerato il mio pensiero, e stamattina proprio non ce la Fo. 
Mattia sa che non ha vicino una persona fedele fisicamente e ha deciso di stare con me pur essendo un fedele.
si sente amato. E infatti lo amo. Facciamo squadra, io ci sono quando lui ha bisogno e viceversa. 
Il resto é mio.
E lui a prescindere si sente l unico, perché é unico per me.
Stesso discorso per lui.
Può decidere di fare sesso con chi vuole.
Non controllo e non voglio saperlo.
Cazzi suoi. É il suo 10% in cui io non devo e voglio mettere il becco.
Almeno finché come oggi, mi sento prima. E unica.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu hai tradito perche' ti sei innamorato.
> Io tradirei solo se mi innamorassi.
> Sinceramente non capisco perche' molti di voi ritengano meno grave saltare da un letto all'altro. Non c'e' amore quindi concediamo la riduzione della pena. Ma se non c'e' amore sta cosa poteva anche essere evitata no? Ledere la dignita' e il rispetto del proprio partner sara' piu' grave se per quelle che vengono definite solitamente delle 'cazzate' che non per una sbandata seria, dove entrano in gioco anche i sentimenti?
> 
> Ieri mi ha scritto uno di questi seriali, sposato con figli conosco la moglie e mi e' pure simpatica. Sto elaborando una risposta coi fiocchi, lo voglio schiacciare come uno scarafaggio......


Ho tradito perchè mi sono innamorato e ho tradito per 'diletto'.
Nel primo caso mollare la presa è quasi impossibile, nel secondo è uno scherzo.
Nel primo caso mi è dispiaciuto un casino per quello che ho fatto, ma se ti innamori di qualcun altro la persona che stai tradendo non la ami più, quindi è giusto fare le valigie ed andarsene (cosa che ho fatto).
Nel secondo non c'è scusa che tenga, io l'ho fatto perchè mi andava di farlo, non avevo giustificazioni e non ne cerco. La 'crisi', l'incomunicabilità sono tutte cazzate che non potranno mai in alcun modo giustificare un tradimento, così come trovo profondamente scorretto chi non ha l'onestà di ammettere (almeno a sè stesso) d'essere uno stronzo, e basta.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Questa e' una cosa che il traditore non mette mai in conto. Che la gente parla. Si confida o si vanta. Con gli amici, che dicono di mantenere il segreto e invece ne parlano con altri amici, e il cerchio si allarga e tu che credevi di aver navigato per oceani lontani, in realta' non sai che il vicino di ombrellone sa tutto di te...


Non sono veri traditori Tessa. 
Semplicemente.
Sono solo infila uccelli alla basta che respiri.
Gentaglia


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tessa, non sai quante volte in questi anni di forum ho sviscerato il mio pensiero, e stamattina proprio non ce la Fo.
> Mattia sa che non ha vicino una persona fedele fisicamente e ha deciso di stare con me pur essendo un fedele.
> si sente amato. E infatti lo amo. Facciamo squadra, io ci sono quando lui ha bisogno e viceversa.
> Il resto é mio.
> ...


Ok chiarissimo. Per me sarebbe inaccettabile ma capisco che voi 'funzioniate' benissimo cosi. Spesso le coppie sono dei perfetti 'incastri disfunzionali'....anche la nostra coppia in un certo modo lo e'.


----------



## Vipera gentile (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tessa, non sai quante volte in questi anni di forum ho sviscerato il mio pensiero, e stamattina proprio non ce la Fo.
> Mattia sa che non ha vicino una persona fedele fisicamente e ha deciso di stare con me pur essendo un fedele.
> si sente amato. E infatti lo amo. Facciamo squadra, io ci sono quando lui ha bisogno e viceversa.
> Il resto é mio.
> ...


Pensavo di essere l'unica a pensarla così. Mi sento meno bestia rara.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se la gente ammettesse di aver fatto un gesto egoistico perchè ne aveva semplicemente voglia le cose andrebbero meglio. Vedere le scuse e come ci si arrampica sugli specchi è allucinante.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono veri traditori Tessa.
> Semplicemente.
> Sono solo infila uccelli alla basta che respiri.
> Gentaglia


Sei molto 'avanti' in tutto cio' che scrivi, ma in questa cosa sei un po' ingenua. Io che parlo poco e ascolto molto, ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, e spesso purtroppo neanche dai diretti interessati ma di seconda o terza mano.....


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono veri traditori Tessa.
> Semplicemente.
> Sono solo infila uccelli alla basta che respiri.
> Gentaglia


Non sono d'accordo, per molti parte del tradimento è anche raccontarla al migliore amico.
Se uno è stronzo è stronzo completamente, mica solo un pò...


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ok chiarissimo. Per me sarebbe inaccettabile ma capisco che voi 'funzioniate' benissimo cosi. Spesso le coppie sono dei perfetti 'incastri disfunzionali'....anche la nostra coppia in un certo modo lo e'.


Tieni presente che Mattia vuole ed esige la fedeltà fisica, è gelosissimo e sostiene che se mi becca a tradirlo mi lascia, perché nonnriusxirebbe a perdonarmi.
Detto questo io ho rotto il patto di fedeltà e lui lo sa.
Dice di essere certo io tradisca, e di stare attenta.
Insomma.
Ha le idee confuse:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Questa e' una cosa che il traditore non mette mai in conto. Che la gente parla. Si confida o si vanta. Con gli amici, che dicono di mantenere il segreto e invece ne parlano con altri amici, e il cerchio si allarga e tu che credevi di aver navigato per oceani lontani, in realta' non sai che il vicino di ombrellone sa tutto di te...


Omertà. Ci vuole profonda omertà. 
E savoir faire...


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei molto 'avanti' in tutto cio' che scrivi, ma in questa cosa sei un po' ingenua. Io che parlo poco e ascolto molto, ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, e spesso purtroppo neanche dai diretti interessati ma di seconda o terza mano.....


Io bazzico molto e ho bazzicato, i veri traditori.
Di loro infatti non si sa mai niente.
E meno male che ci sono i tordi che si vantano, così l attenzione è tutta loro.
E noi possiamo continuare indisturbati la nostra doppia vita.

:carneval:


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tieni presente che Mattia vuole ed esige la fedeltà fisica, è gelosissimo e sostiene che se mi becca a tradirlo mi lascia, perché nonnriusxirebbe a perdonarmi.
> Detto questo io ho rotto il patto di fedeltà e lui lo sa.
> Dice di essere certo io tradisca, e di stare attenta.
> Insomma.
> Ha le idee confuse:mexican:


Ho capito. Non siete una coppia aperta. Per quanto tempo ancora dovra' scontare la sua pena?
Finche' non ti scoprira'? Pensi di poterti giocare un bonus? Ho un'amica che fa esattamente come te, e' stata tradita ed ora restituisce random.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io bazzico molto e ho bazzicato, i veri traditori.
> Di loro infatti non si sa mai niente.
> E meno male che ci sono i tordi che si vantano, così l attenzione è tutta loro.
> E noi possiamo continuare indisturbati la nostra doppia vita.
> ...


Il traditore puo' anche stare cucitissimo. Sono gli amanti che parlano. Soprattutto se non tengono a loro volta famiglia e quindi non hanno nessun interesse a non fare trapelare la cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La moglie di Lothar mi fa una gran pena infatti.
> Ma lui di piu'. E lui si considera un figo. E poi se non sbaglio le sue avventure se le trova in chat. Non c'e' neanche la difficolta' della conquista. Gente disperata che incontra altri disperati. Dove il fine e' certo. E' la stessa differenza che c'e' tra la pesca a mosca ed andare a pescare le trote d'allevamento.



:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei molto 'avanti' in tutto cio' che scrivi, ma in questa cosa sei un po' ingenua. Io che parlo poco e ascolto molto, ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, e spesso purtroppo neanche dai diretti interessati ma di seconda o terza mano.....



Non tutti ne parlano.

Mio marito l'ha fatta franca per sei anni proprio perche' di carattere si fa i fatti suoi. TRADITO DA LEI.

Il marito di Diletta per 20 anni.

Il marito di Circe per sei anni.

Io del mio amico non ho mai parlato a nessuno e lui di me meno ancora.

Altra cosa i farfalloni da prendere con le molle sui loro racconti.  

Spesso beccati per un piccolo errore di distrazione, non per voci o pettegolezzi.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io bazzico molto e ho bazzicato, i veri traditori.
> Di loro infatti non si sa mai niente.
> E meno male che ci sono i tordi che si vantano, così l attenzione è tutta loro.
> E noi possiamo continuare indisturbati la nostra doppia vita.
> ...



Sei in modalità kreti giusto? Altrimenti il post che hai scritto sembra essere un paradosso.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tieni presente che Mattia vuole ed esige la fedeltà fisica, è gelosissimo e sostiene che se mi becca a tradirlo mi lascia, perché nonnriusxirebbe a perdonarmi.
> Detto questo io ho rotto il patto di fedeltà e lui lo sa.
> Dice di essere certo io tradisca, e di stare attenta.
> Insomma.
> Ha le idee confuse:mexican:



Pero' hanno la faccia come il culo, tradiscono e pretendono  fedelta'?

VAFFANCULO.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il traditore puo' anche stare cucitissimo. Sono gli amanti che parlano. Soprattutto se non tengono a loro volta famiglia e quindi non hanno nessun interesse a non fare trapelare la cosa.



Infatti quello che e' successo a mio marito. Pero'  temeva il padre e mi ha supplicata  (lei, facocera)  di non dirlo al padre. 

A essere stronza come lei farei ancora in tempo a dirglielo.


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa, io sarei una prima tradita e adesso traditrice. Il tradimento che ho subito è stato la ciliegina sulla torta di un tradimento della coppia, delle nostre (mie) aspirazioni e sentimenti, io avevo deluso lui, lui me. La "conoscenza biblica" tra loro è stato forse il minimo dolore che ho subito. Poi siamo tornati insieme, ed è lì che ho esperimentato tutti i dolori del tradimento: perché lui non era pronto, vedeva ancora lei, quasi odiava me, mi mentiva, io ero una pazza sclerotica... mi ha forzato a vivere in una coppia praticamente bianca per anni. Quando ho tradito lui, non l'ho fatto per vendetta, perché non volevo essere scoperta, ma avevo il bisogno di ricordarmi che ero una donna e come ci si sente in intimità con un uomo. Sentirmi dire che ero una ninfomane dopo anni di astinenza alle volte mi faceva venire un colpo per la rabbia alle volte ridere sarcasticamente. Non è stare con un'altra persona il tradimento. È disprezzare, non avere cura, non pensare con amore al altro. Queste cose mi fanno sentire derubata. Dare all'altra quello che io chiedevo e consideravo il mio diritto: i pensieri, gli struggimenti, la passione, il desiderio. Se per paradosso lui avesse avuto un'altra ma non mi avesse privato di queste cose, io non sarei stata annientata, il mio amore penso non si sarebbe prosciugato.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tessa, io sarei una prima tradita e adesso traditrice. Il tradimento che ho subito è stato la ciliegina sulla torta di un tradimento della coppia, delle nostre (mie) aspirazioni e sentimenti, io avevo deluso lui, lui me. La "conoscenza biblica" tra loro è stato forse il minimo dolore che ho subito. Poi siamo tornati insieme, ed è lì che ho esperimentato tutti i dolori del tradimento: perché lui non era pronto, vedeva ancora lei, quasi odiava me, mi mentiva, io ero una pazza sclerotica... mi ha forzato a vivere in una coppia praticamente bianca per anni. Quando ho tradito lui, non l'ho fatto per vendetta, perché non volevo essere scoperta, ma avevo il bisogno di ricordarmi che ero una donna e come ci si sente in intimità con un uomo. Sentirmi dire che ero una ninfomane dopo anni di astinenza alle volte mi faceva venire un colpo per la rabbia alle volte ridere sarcasticamente. Non è stare con un'altra persona il tradimento. È disprezzare, non avere cura, non pensare con amore al altro. Queste cose mi fanno sentire derubata. Dare all'altra quello che io chiedevo e consideravo il mio diritto: i pensieri, gli struggimenti, la passione, il desiderio. Se per paradosso lui avesse avuto un'altra ma non mi avesse privato di queste cose, io non sarei stata annientata, il mio amore penso non si sarebbe prosciugato.


Drusilla ma tu sei comprensibilissima. Non mi sentirei mai di giudicarti. Ti meriti il meglio ora. Non so se stai ancora con tuo marito o hai un nuovo amore....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tessa, io sarei una prima tradita e adesso traditrice. Il tradimento che ho subito è stato la ciliegina sulla torta di un tradimento della coppia, delle nostre (mie) aspirazioni e sentimenti, io avevo deluso lui, lui me. La "conoscenza biblica" tra loro è stato forse il minimo dolore che ho subito. Poi siamo tornati insieme, ed è lì che ho esperimentato tutti i dolori del tradimento: perché lui non era pronto, vedeva ancora lei, quasi odiava me, mi mentiva, io ero una pazza sclerotica... mi ha forzato a vivere in una coppia praticamente bianca per anni. Quando ho tradito lui, non l'ho fatto per vendetta, perché non volevo essere scoperta, ma avevo il bisogno di ricordarmi che ero una donna e come ci si sente in intimità con un uomo. Sentirmi dire che ero una ninfomane dopo anni di astinenza alle volte mi faceva venire un colpo per la rabbia alle volte ridere sarcasticamente. Non è stare con un'altra persona il tradimento. È disprezzare, non avere cura, non pensare con amore al altro. Queste cose mi fanno sentire derubata. Dare all'altra quello che io chiedevo e consideravo il mio diritto: i pensieri, gli struggimenti, la passione, il desiderio. *Se per paradosso lui avesse avuto un'altra ma non mi avesse privato di queste cose, io non sarei stata annientata, il mio amore penso non si sarebbe prosciugato.*


 Nel senso che non doveva farsi scoprire o non doveva farti mancare nulla sessualmente. O altro ancora?


----------



## Lorella (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il traditore puo' anche stare cucitissimo. Sono gli amanti che parlano. Soprattutto se non tengono a loro volta famiglia e quindi non hanno nessun interesse a non fare trapelare la cosa.


Confermo. E' quello che è successo a me. Mio marito muto come un pesce. L'altra, nonostante famiglia e bimbi piccoli, ansiosa di far conoscere al mondo la sua infatuazione. Ne ha parlato con le sue amiche (ovviamente non mute!), ne ha parlato con un prete (anche lui bello espansivo!). Si è fatta scoprire dal marito, il quale non pago, lo ha detto al padre di lei, nonchè a tutta la propria famiglia! Il padre di lei, saggiamente ha pensato bene di andare a fare un discorsetto con mio fratello!! Ed il prete impiccione ha caldamente consigliato al marito di venire a raccontare tutto a me!!!!! Vi faccio un pò ridere stamattina? Perchè in tutto questo turbine di "tutti sanno tutto" io ero lì beata e tranquilla......povera scema, l'unica a non sapere..... e questo, ve lo dico papale papale, mi ha fatto incazzare non poco.
Cmq alla fine della giostra, se uno è consapevole di avere accanto una persona infedele e la accetta per come è.....fatti suoi, evidentemente trovano un equilibrio di coppia. Però se uno fa finta di accettare, e poi ci soffre da cani, non è fattibile, non è umano, significa crocifiggersi ogni giorno.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti quello che e' successo a mio marito. Pero'  temeva il padre e mi ha supplicata  (lei, facocera)  di non dirlo al padre.
> 
> A essere stronza come lei farei ancora in tempo a dirglielo.


Ecco questo intendevo. Ha parlato lei, e prima di arrivare a te suppongo che si fosse confidata con qualcuno. Ma poi degli altri chissenefrega, quello che a me manda ai pazzi e' che ci siano in circolazione delle donne che sanno chi sono, dove vivo, che lavoro faccio, quali sono le mie abitudini, che si sono infilate nel mio profilo fb, che sanno dettagli della mia vita privata e non. Questa profanazione mi fa piu' male della scopata in se. Perche' io non so chi sono loro. Fantasmi. Amavo le donne, ora le guardo tutte con sospetto.....a questo ti porta il traditore seriale. Ti toglie la serenita'. Tu almeno sai chi e' lei. Io so solo chi e' l'ultima della serie....


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel senso che non doveva farsi scoprire o non doveva farti mancare nulla sessualmente. O altro ancora?


meglio non farsi scoprire. Ma non che l'ho scoperto, anche se si capiva, mi ha fatto sentire lui una telefonata dell'altra... il giorno del mio compleanno. Da allora odio festeggiarlo con lui. Era, secondo la definizione di Tebe, un fedele che tradisce, un pasticcione sfigato insomma. 
Non mi doveva far mancare il sesso, si, ma neanche l'indulgenza verso i miei difetti, il vedermi "la meglio" detto alla romana. Mi ha paragonata, lei era dolce, coccolona con suo padre, una samaritana, insomma. Ancora oggi mi rammarico non sia andato da lei, guarda. Ha preferito la stronza (io). Certo, che io sia la mamma di suo figlio ha tutto il peso del mondo. Peccato che per anni lo abbia tirato io su da sola.


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il traditore puo' anche stare cucitissimo. Sono gli amanti che parlano. Soprattutto se non tengono a loro volta famiglia e quindi non hanno nessun interesse a non fare trapelare la cosa.


Scusami, ma non tutti.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Confermo. E' quello che è successo a me. Mio marito muto come un pesce. L'altra, nonostante famiglia e bimbi piccoli, ansiosa di far conoscere al mondo la sua infatuazione. Ne ha parlato con le sue amiche (ovviamente non mute!), ne ha parlato con un prete (anche lui bello espansivo!). Si è fatta scoprire dal marito, il quale non pago, lo ha detto al padre di lei, nonchè a tutta la propria famiglia! Il padre di lei, saggiamente ha pensato bene di andare a fare un discorsetto con mio fratello!! Ed il prete impiccione ha caldamente consigliato al marito di venire a raccontare tutto a me!!!!! Vi faccio un pò ridere stamattina? Perchè in tutto questo turbine di "tutti sanno tutto" io ero lì beata e tranquilla......povera scema, l'unica a non sapere..... e questo, ve lo dico papale papale, mi ha fatto incazzare non poco.
> Cmq alla fine della giostra, se uno è consapevole di avere accanto una persona infedele e la accetta per come è.....fatti suoi, evidentemente trovano un equilibrio di coppia. Però se uno fa finta di accettare, e poi ci soffre da cani, non è fattibile, non è umano, significa crocifiggersi ogni giorno.


Ecco il cornuto e' sempre l'ultimo a sapere. E il traditore pensa di stare in una botte di ferro solo se sta muto lui. Illusion!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> meglio non farsi scoprire. Ma non che l'ho scoperto, anche se si capiva, mi ha fatto sentire lui una telefonata dell'altra... il giorno del mio compleanno. Da allora odio festeggiarlo con lui. Era, secondo la definizione di Tebe, un fedele che tradisce, un pasticcione sfigato insomma.
> Non mi doveva far mancare il sesso, si, ma neanche l'indulgenza verso i miei difetti, il vedermi "la meglio" detto alla romana. Mi ha paragonata, lei era dolce, coccolona con suo padre, una samaritana, insomma. Ancora oggi mi rammarico non sia andato da lei, guarda. Ha preferito la stronza (io). Certo, che io sia la mamma di suo figlio ha tutto il peso del mondo. Peccato che per anni lo abbia tirato io su da sola.



Si, forse ora capisco meglio quello che hai scritto. Condivido quello che pensi se credi possa far parte di una evoluzione tua e sua. Non un compromesso ma situazioni accettate e che facciano stare bene la coppia. La vostra.


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Drusilla ma tu sei comprensibilissima. Non mi sentirei mai di giudicarti. Ti meriti il meglio ora. Non so se stai ancora con tuo marito o hai un nuovo amore....


Sto ancora con lui. Gli ho proposto infinite volte di separarci, anche se per me, sola qua, sarebbe una complicazione non da poco, dal punto di vista pratico. Ma per coerenza, perché ho avuto un paio di "infatuazioni" e non mi piace dover nascondermi e non viverle bene visto che sono ancora accoppiata. Ma si attacca come una cozza, vive nella speranza di un miracolo che mi faccia ri-innamorarmi di lui. Vivo alla giornata, mentre il figlio cresce, mezzo confidando nella pace dei sensi che presto o tardi dovrebbe arrivare (non credo proprio ma che ne so, tante amiche sembra l'abbiano raggiunto...) aspettando Godot praticamente. 
Ho avuto recentemente un crush molto forte per un ragazzo single, e li la separazione stava per avviarsi, ma non so come gestirla con il figlio, e alla fine non si è fatto nulla. Vivo nel limbo, me la cavo ma non è il massimo. 
Poi tenerezza molta, è stato l'amore della mia vita. Chissà, magari anzianottti seduti sui gradini davanti a un giardino abbracciati (l'avrò visto in qualche film :carneval


----------



## Lorella (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ecco il cornuto e' sempre l'ultimo a sapere. E il traditore pensa di stare in una botte di ferro solo se sta muto lui. Illusion!


infatti! I luoghi comuni hanno sempre un fondamento, e nel perfetto prototipo della cornuta ci sono io! Presente! L'ultima a sapere.......
cmq la cosa che mi ha dato più fastidio non è il fatto che molte persone sapessero, ormai ho imparato da molti anni a fregarmene dei giudizi altrui. E' il fatto che qualche stronzo/a si sia divertito alle mie spalle, importunandomi con telefonate a casa, lettere anonime, messaggi su facebook.....ed altre amenità del genere. Ecco, questo mi fa veramente incazzare


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> infatti! I luoghi comuni hanno sempre un fondamento, e nel perfetto prototipo della cornuta ci sono io! Presente! L'ultima a sapere.......
> cmq la cosa che mi ha dato più fastidio non è il fatto che molte persone sapessero, ormai ho imparato da molti anni a fregarmene dei giudizi altrui. E' il fatto che qualche stronzo/a si sia divertito alle mie spalle, importunandomi con telefonate a casa, lettere anonime, messaggi su facebook.....ed altre amenità del genere. Ecco, questo mi fa veramente incazzare


La lettera anonima l'ho ricevuta anche io, e da un certo punto di vista ringrazio chi me l'ha mandata...


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ecco questo intendevo. Ha parlato lei, e prima di arrivare a te suppongo che si fosse confidata con qualcuno. Ma poi degli altri chissenefrega, quello che a me manda ai pazzi e' che ci siano in circolazione delle donne che sanno chi sono, dove vivo, che lavoro faccio, quali sono le mie abitudini, che si sono infilate nel mio profilo fb, che sanno dettagli della mia vita privata e non. Questa profanazione mi fa piu' male della scopata in se. Perche' io non so chi sono loro. Fantasmi. Amavo le donne, ora le guardo tutte con sospetto.....a questo ti porta il traditore seriale. Ti toglie la serenita'. Tu almeno sai chi e' lei. Io so solo chi e' l'ultima della serie....



Carissima le cose che fanno male sono tantissime.  Difficile metterle in ordine. Nel mio caso addirittura veniva a casa nostra, quindi almeno quando lui era sotto la doccia, lei poteva curiosare ovunque. PER NON  parlare che una volta scoperto per mesi e mesi mi sentivo male ad entrare nella camera di una delle figlie che 'usavano', saputo da 'facocera', lui negato fino al l'impossibile. 

POI lei era ossessionata da me, misteri,  lo torturava  di domande, saputo  dopo, eppure dava per scontato fossimo fratello e sorella.

Illusa,  come era illusa e pazza a pensare di vivere con lui. Motivo della telefonata. 

Unisci al tutto che e' piu' giovane di nostra figlia,  30 anni meno di noi.  

Io l'ho sentita solo due volte e per telefono. MAI VISTA.

SE scoprissi anche solo un altro tradimento lo butterei fuori oggi stesso, ed e' fortunato ad essere ancora qui, comunque. 

PERO' la mano sul fuoco sul passato non la metterei.  Come fai a sapere cosa ha fatto prima uno così? ????

Tanto  lui non parla, di niente.  ANCHE della sua lunga  storia con la facocera poco o niente,  sempre minimizzando il tutto.  

Adesso e' messo male male con la salute, mi sarebbe proprio piaciuto vederli insieme, lei 30enne, lui dal medico settimanalmente. 

CHE cacchio vai a prendere un 55 enne a 25?????  Per fare la badante?

Io me ne frego oggi di come sta, non mi tocca proprio.  NON puo' certo contare sul mio aiuto  nel caso, gia' avvisato sua sorella.

Troppo comodo fare il cretino in giro, poi fare il derelitto  in casa.  

Anche se non lo dice non puo' non essere strapentito. Paga a caro prezzo tutto ma proprio tutto.

Io sto bene. PENSO SOLO  a me ed alle mie figlie,  lui e' funzionale non indispensabile.   Nonostante stia sempre poco bene fa tutto per me e le figlie.  Io niente per lui. 

NON lo perdonero' mai, non ci penso proprio.


----------



## Lorella (9 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La lettera anonima l'ho ricevuta anche io, e da un certo punto di vista ringrazio chi me l'ha mandata...


Jim, però io continuo ad essere il bersaglio di queste bastardate anche dopo due anni!!  Mi sono stufata......poi penso ma la gente non ha proprio niente di più utile da fare?


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sto ancora con lui. Gli ho proposto infinite volte di separarci, anche se per me, sola qua, sarebbe una complicazione non da poco, dal punto di vista pratico. Ma per coerenza, perché ho avuto un paio di "infatuazioni" e non mi piace dover nascondermi e non viverle bene visto che sono ancora accoppiata. Ma si attacca come una cozza, vive nella speranza di un miracolo che mi faccia ri-innamorarmi di lui. Vivo alla giornata, mentre il figlio cresce, mezzo confidando nella pace dei sensi che presto o tardi dovrebbe arrivare (non credo proprio ma che ne so, tante amiche sembra l'abbiano raggiunto...) aspettando Godot praticamente.
> Ho avuto recentemente un crush molto forte per un ragazzo single, e li la separazione stava per avviarsi, ma non so come gestirla con il figlio, e alla fine non si è fatto nulla. Vivo nel limbo, me la cavo ma non è il massimo.
> Poi tenerezza molta, è stato l'amore della mia vita. Chissà, magari anzianottti seduti sui gradini davanti a un giardino abbracciati (l'avrò visto in qualche film :carneval


Da come scrivi sembri disillusa....augurarti la pace dei sensi noooo? Quanti anni hai? Desideri ancora tuo marito almeno un po'? O lo vedi solo come colui a cui tenere la manina al parco su una panchina?


----------



## angela (9 Febbraio 2015)

Alla luce di quello che sto vivendo ora forse tutto questo "sapere" era meglio non averlo. io l'ho scoperto dopo tanti mesi che era finita (lui aveva troncato non perché avessi scoperto qualcosa) e mi chiedo se non fosse stato meglio lasciare tutto dove stava. Poi cercando di ragionare lucidamente, sempre che ne sia capace, credo che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità di "rinascita" e alla fine sono convinta che, passato questo periodo di cacca, possa vivere una vita di coppia più "reale" nel senso che i lati oscuri sono finalmente in luce... le parti di noi nascoste sono ora visibili e si può decidere se quello che ora siamo sta bene ad entrambi. È' veramente come innamorarsi di nuovo di una nuova persona!


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Da come scrivi sembri disillusa....augurarti la pace dei sensi noooo? Quanti anni hai? Desideri ancora tuo marito almeno un po'? O lo vedi solo come colui a cui tenere la manina al parco su una panchina?


la seconda che hai detto...
non lo desidero più, ho sofferto troppo quando ancora lo desideravo e lui non mi si filava... straziante. Ho imparato a fare a meno del desiderio non corrisposto, odio quella sensazione, se devo averla preferisco che sia per un attore figo (Tom, Michael, non che mi offenderei se corrispondeste alle mie pulsioni, eh, non fate i timidi...) se poco a poco mi viene il dubbio di non essere desiderata chiudo proprio le porte. Inoltre credo di essere monogama seriale, voglio dire che se desidero uno non è che desidero un altro allo stesso tempo, mi concentro su uno diciamo :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sto ancora con lui. Gli ho proposto infinite volte di separarci, anche se per me, sola qua, sarebbe una complicazione non da poco, dal punto di vista pratico. Ma per coerenza, perché ho avuto un paio di "infatuazioni" e non mi piace dover nascondermi e non viverle bene visto che sono ancora accoppiata. Ma si attacca come una cozza, vive nella speranza di un miracolo che mi faccia ri-innamorarmi di lui. Vivo alla giornata, mentre il figlio cresce, mezzo confidando nella pace dei sensi che presto o tardi dovrebbe arrivare (non credo proprio ma che ne so, tante amiche sembra l'abbiano raggiunto...) aspettando Godot praticamente.
> Ho avuto recentemente un crush molto forte per un ragazzo single, e li la separazione stava per avviarsi, ma non so come gestirla con il figlio, e alla fine non si è fatto nulla. Vivo nel limbo, me la cavo ma non è il massimo.
> Poi tenerezza molta, è stato l'amore della mia vita. Chissà, magari anzianottti seduti sui gradini davanti a un giardino abbracciati (l'avrò visto in qualche film :carneval


Porca paletta, ci vuole una forza incredibile per affrontare quello che stai vivendo.


----------



## zanna (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca paletta, ci vuole una forza incredibile per affrontare quello che stai vivendo.


Già ... oppure di necessità si fa virtù ...


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca paletta, ci vuole una forza incredibile per affrontare quello che stai vivendo.


niente forza, magari... tento di non pensare e cazzeggio molto. Non sono ombrosa o depressa, anzi. Fondamentalmente mi godo la vita, e mi rifugio nei piccoli piaceri (amicizie, risate, hobby sempre in compagnia) Ma è da tanto che se posso evito di rimanere da sola, i hobby solitari che avevo prima (leggere, studiare, giardinaggio, cucito) non mi garbano troppo adesso, alto rischio di immalinconirmi con certi pensieri...


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Carissima le cose che fanno male sono tantissime.  Difficile metterle in ordine. Nel mio caso addirittura veniva a casa nostra, quindi almeno quando lui era sotto la doccia, lei poteva curiosare ovunque. PER NON  parlare che una volta scoperto per mesi e mesi mi sentivo male ad entrare nella camera di una delle figlie che 'usavano', saputo da 'facocera', lui negato fino al l'impossibile.
> 
> POI lei era ossessionata da me, misteri,  lo torturava  di domande, saputo  dopo, eppure dava per scontato fossimo fratello e sorella.
> 
> ...



Ti capisco. E' diventato un rapporto di convenienza. Molto triste la sua condizione ora. Del resto puo' solo ringraziare se stesso.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho capito. Non siete una coppia aperta. Per quanto tempo ancora dovra' scontare la sua pena?
> Finche' non ti scoprira'? Pensi di poterti giocare un bonus? Ho un'amica che fa esattamente come te, e' stata tradita ed ora restituisce random.


Restituire?
Io non restituisco niente e lui non paga nulla.
Sono solo ritornata ad essere quella che ero.


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Già ... oppure di necessità si fa virtù ...


esatto. E poi le tragedie sono altre, diciamo. E veramente, anche se il mio "sogno d'amore" si è rotto, e io credo di essere diventata un po stronza, diciamolo , mi piaccio più adesso che prima, quando ero molto torda, parecchio assolutista e un tantino rigida come persona.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> niente forza, magari... tento di non pensare e cazzeggio molto. Non sono ombrosa o depressa, anzi. Fondamentalmente mi godo la vita, e mi rifugio nei piccoli piaceri (amicizie, risate, hobby sempre in compagnia) Ma è da tanto che se posso evito di rimanere da sola, i hobby solitari che avevo prima (leggere, studiare, giardinaggio, cucito) non mi garbano troppo adesso, alto rischio di immalinconirmi con certi pensieri...


E ti pare nulla? 

In situazioni come la tua ( che poi sicuramente è solo una minima parte che conosco) riuscire a districarsi con qualsiasi mezzo per avere un equilibrio soddisfacente secondo me non è facile.

Forse l'unico inconveniente è quello di rimanere dentro la situazione non cercando un altro tipo di rimedio che possa stabilizzarti seriamente.

Ti faccio un esempio che sicuramente non centra col tuo caso: Se io rimango in una situazione perchè economicamente non ho la possibilità di andare a vivere solo, mi do il tempo per trovarmi un lavoro e permettermi la separazione. Insomma, deviare i pensieri per come fai tu è ok, se però tu hai la possibilità nel tempo di trovare la soluzione ad un qualcosa che nel presente ti blocca, cercala la soluzione, non diventare statica e non ti abituare ad una situazione che credo ti stia stretta.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Alla luce di quello che sto vivendo ora forse tutto questo "sapere" era meglio non averlo. io l'ho scoperto dopo tanti mesi che era finita (lui aveva troncato non perché avessi scoperto qualcosa) e mi chiedo se non fosse stato meglio lasciare tutto dove stava. Poi cercando di ragionare lucidamente, sempre che ne sia capace, credo che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità di "rinascita" e alla fine sono convinta che, passato questo periodo di cacca, possa vivere una vita di coppia più "reale" nel senso che i lati oscuri sono finalmente in luce... le parti di noi nascoste sono ora visibili e si può decidere se quello che ora siamo sta bene ad entrambi. È' veramente come innamorarsi di nuovo di una nuova persona!


Non avrei mai voluto non sapere. Continuare a stare su quell'ottovolante sballottata a destra e a manca senza capirci niente. Oggi ho questo nuovo marito, si perche' io, che ero contraria al matrimonio, mi sono sposata dopo la scoperta del tradimento. E dopo questa rivelazione aspetto con terrore la reazione del forum.....


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E ti pare nulla?
> 
> In situazioni come la tua ( che poi sicuramente è solo una minima parte che conosco) riuscire a districarsi con qualsiasi mezzo per avere un equilibrio soddisfacente secondo me non è facile.
> 
> ...


hai ragionissima. Ma farmi un culo così, alla mia età, non è il massimo. Gliel'ho proposto mille volte però, non sono mai stata una codarda. Ma nostro figlio non ha vissuto in una famiglia normale i primi cinque anni, sta in un'età delicata, e tutto sommato stiamo bene. Io gli ho proposto una coppia aperta, con il cuore. Odio essere ingiusta. É lui che ci crede, e forse dentro di me vorrei crederci anch'io. Certo il desiderio fisico sfumato è un bel guaio. In questo lui ha avuto il suo karma; non è stata vendetta, ma vero e proprio karma.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Restituire?
> Io non restituisco niente e lui non paga nulla.
> Sono solo ritornata ad essere quella che ero.


Si in effetti anche la mia amica, e' tornata ad essere quella che era. Alla base c'e': perche' devo fare tanta fatica per cambiare la mia natura se questa fatica poi viene cosi mal ripagata? Se tu mi ami di piu' quando sono me stessa? E' un discorso che fila.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non avrei mai voluto non sapere. Continuare a stare su quell'ottovolante sballottata a destra e a manca senza capirci niente. Oggi ho questo nuovo marito, si perche' io, che ero contraria al matrimonio, mi sono sposata dopo la scoperta del tradimento. E dopo questa rivelazione aspetto con terrore la reazione del forum.....



Ehm... secondo me ci sarebbero meno tradimenti se ci si sposasse dopo essere stati traditi. Lo so la frase sembra una provocazione, ma non lo è. Il senso è che, a parere mio dopo un tradimento, in quella coppia, di fatto si maturi esponenzialmente, e si acquisisce quella capacità di dialogo schietto e sincero che dovrebbe aiutare a non commettere nuovamente gli stessi errori.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti capisco. E' diventato un rapporto di convenienza. Molto triste la sua condizione ora. Del resto puo' solo ringraziare se stesso.


Non saprei neanche  come definirlo.

Insieme stiamo benissimo , sopratutto a letto. 

Pero'   non mi preoccupo per lui.

Mentre lui mi cura e mi vizia, molto.

SE ascolto lui mi ama da sempre. :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Non lo avrei mai sposato se avessi scoperto un tradimento. 

APPENA INSIEME l'ho lasciato  una notte fuori al freddo per un ritardo di ore. Me ne sono  andata al mare con amiche.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> hai ragionissima. Ma farmi un culo così, alla mia età, non è il massimo. Gliel'ho proposto mille volte però, non sono mai stata una codarda. Ma nostro figlio non ha vissuto in una famiglia normale i primi cinque anni, sta in un'età delicata, e tutto sommato stiamo bene. Io gli ho proposto una coppia aperta, con il cuore. Odio essere ingiusta. É lui che ci crede, e forse dentro di me vorrei crederci anch'io. Certo il desiderio fisico sfumato è un bel guaio. In questo lui ha avuto il suo karma; non è stata vendetta, ma vero e proprio karma.


E dopo quello che hai scritto confermo che sei una grande donna. 

Ti posso broccolare ? :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E dopo quello che hai scritto confermo che sei una grande donna.
> 
> Ti posso broccolare ? :carneval:


prego, è uno dei miei hobby preferiti ...


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2015)

*Drusilla*

Non cpnoscevo la tua storia, cara.
sei una donna molto forte e in gamba.
ti stimo.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo avrei mai sposato se avessi scoperto un tradimento.
> 
> APPENA INSIEME l'ho lasciato  una notte fuori al freddo per un ritardo di ore. Me ne sono  andata al mare con amiche.


Ma certo questo l'ho fatto anche io. Sbattuto fuori di casa per giorni. 
Solo a quel punto si e' ripreso dal trance e ha incominciato a connettere. 
Quello che consiglio a tutti i traditi che passano giorni e giorni li a cercare di dialogare. Non serve a NIENTE! Prima terapia d'urto. Poi con calma quando avro' voglia di darti retta, parliamo. E mi dici tutto!


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non cpnoscevo la tua storia, cara.
> sei una donna molto forte e in gamba.
> ti stimo.


grazie di cuore, non sai quanto mi rincuora detto da te. E detto in generale da una donna a un'altra donna per me conta molto.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> grazie di cuore, non sai quanto mi rincuora detto da te. E detto in generale da una donna a un'altra donna per me conta molto.


:abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma certo questo l'ho fatto anche io. Sbattuto fuori di casa per giorni.
> Solo a quel punto si e' ripreso dal trance e ha incominciato a connettere.
> Quello che consiglio a tutti i traditi che passano giorni e giorni li a cercare di dialogare. Non serve a NIENTE! Prima terapia d'urto. Poi con calma quando avro' voglia di darti retta, parliamo. E mi dici tutto!



No, forse hai letto male, purtroppo, dico purtroppo, non l'ho lasciato fuori dopo la bomba.

MA decenni fa, prima di farci tre figlie.

Si, appena scoppia la bomba bisognerebbe evitare inutili discorsi e sbatterli fuori, e non per una sera, almeno qualche mese, peche' si ricordino.

MANNAGGIA a me, alle feste, al fatto che ho pensato alle figlie ed a sua madre.


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, forse hai letto male, purtroppo, dico purtroppo, non l'ho lasciato fuori dopo la bomba.
> 
> MA decenni fa, prima di farci tre figlie.
> 
> ...


Anche io ci ho messo un mese a decidermi. Un mese lunghissimo che e' stato solo un continuare a negare e prolungare l'agonia. Poi quando non ce l'ho fatta piu' sono esplosa e fuori! Dopo abbiamo cominciato a ragionare. Col senno di poi fuori di casa subito....


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche io ci ho messo un mese a decidermi. Un mese lunghissimo che e' stato solo un continuare a negare e prolungare l'agonia. Poi quando non ce l'ho fatta piu' sono esplosa e fuori! Dopo abbiamo cominciato a ragionare. Col senno di poi fuori di casa subito....



Si, andrebbe fatto, senza se e senza ma.  E per mesi e mesi.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non avrei mai voluto non sapere. Continuare a stare su quell'ottovolante sballottata a destra e a manca senza capirci niente. Oggi ho questo nuovo marito, si perche' io, che ero contraria al matrimonio, mi sono sposata dopo la scoperta del tradimento. E dopo questa rivelazione aspetto con terrore la reazione del forum.....


Io invece sono una che non vuole sapere.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si in effetti anche la mia amica, e' tornata ad essere quella che era. Alla base c'e': perche' devo fare tanta fatica per cambiare la mia natura se questa fatica poi viene cosi mal ripagata? Se tu mi ami di piu' quando sono me stessa? E' un discorso che fila.


La mia base è più articolata.
Io non hi fatto fatica a essere fedele e promettere sta benedetta fedeltà fisica anche se non capivo e capisco tutta questa importanza.
Semplicemente avevo ragione io.
Con Mattia intendo.
Che la faceva molto tragica .


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non avrei mai voluto non sapere. Continuare a stare su quell'ottovolante sballottata a destra e a manca senza capirci niente. Oggi ho questo nuovo marito, si perche' io, che ero contraria al matrimonio, mi sono sposata dopo la scoperta del tradimento. E dopo questa rivelazione aspetto con terrore la reazione del forum.....


Io ho comprato casa insieme. non sei sola.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Jim, però io continuo ad essere il bersaglio di queste bastardate anche dopo due anni!!  Mi sono stufata......poi penso ma la gente non ha proprio niente di più utile da fare?


Cioè ? Ti scrivono ancora per una cosa finita da tempo ? Non hanno proprio che fare 'sti bbbastardi...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Alla luce di quello che sto vivendo ora forse tutto questo "sapere" era meglio non averlo. io l'ho scoperto dopo tanti mesi che era finita (lui aveva troncato non perché avessi scoperto qualcosa) e mi chiedo se non fosse stato meglio lasciare tutto dove stava. Poi cercando di ragionare lucidamente, sempre che ne sia capace, credo che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità di "rinascita" e alla fine sono convinta che, passato questo periodo di cacca, possa vivere una vita di coppia più "reale" nel senso che i lati oscuri sono finalmente in luce... le parti di noi nascoste sono ora visibili e si può decidere se quello che ora siamo sta bene ad entrambi. È' veramente come innamorarsi di nuovo di una nuova persona!


Beh, se non altro aveva 'chiuso' lui. Non è da poco e non è da sottovalutare. Magari s'era reso conto che stava facendo una gran cazzata e che poteva perderti. Rispetto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Come la pensi tu? Non raccolgo la polemica, sono interessata davvero, al parere di un traditore.


Macchè polemica. Mi pare il festival delle generalizzazioni.


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> niente forza, magari... tento di non pensare e cazzeggio molto. Non sono ombrosa o depressa, anzi.* Fondamentalmente mi godo la vita*, e mi rifugio nei piccoli piaceri (amicizie, risate, hobby sempre in compagnia) Ma è da tanto che se posso evito di rimanere da sola, i hobby solitari che avevo prima (leggere, studiare, giardinaggio, cucito) non mi garbano troppo adesso, alto rischio di immalinconirmi con certi pensieri...



Bravissima!
Dimostri di essere molto saggia, una gran donna!
L'hai capito tu, lo ha capito Disincantata e l'ho capito anch'io.
L'obiettivo è diventato il benessere, il mio!


----------



## Tessa (9 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Macchè polemica. Mi pare il festival delle generalizzazioni.


Si hai proprio ragione.....dicci tu qualcosa di non banale e illuminante.


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> esatto. E poi le tragedie sono altre, diciamo. E veramente, anche se il mio "sogno d'amore" si è rotto, e io credo di essere diventata un po stronza, diciamolo , mi piaccio più adesso che prima, quando ero molto torda, parecchio assolutista e un tantino rigida come persona.



...non siamo per caso sorelle separate alla nascita?!
Che torde che eravamo...per davvero.


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissima!
> Dimostri di essere molto saggia, una gran donna!
> L'hai capito tu, lo ha capito Disincantata e l'ho capito anch'io.
> L'obiettivo è diventato il benessere, il mio!


Grazie sei cara. La cosa buffa è che i nostri mariti sono adesso innamorati o si comportano da tali! Come al inizio,  quando ci stavano corteggiando... il problema del mio è che io sono oltre... per il momento, non so se per sempre


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non siamo per caso sorelle separate alla nascita?!
> Che torde che eravamo...per davvero.


Una mia amica dice: ci trattano bene? Quello importa. (È da dire che suo marito è un amore, innamorato, servizievole, un grande nel fai da te[emoji12] e in cucina e bravissima persona, ti credo che se lo tiene!)


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Alla luce di quello che sto vivendo ora forse tutto questo "sapere" era meglio non averlo. io l'ho scoperto dopo tanti mesi che era finita (*lui aveva troncato non perché avessi scoperto qualcosa*) e mi chiedo se non fosse stato meglio lasciare tutto dove stava. Poi cercando di ragionare lucidamente, sempre che ne sia capace, credo che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna possibilità di "rinascita" e alla fine sono convinta che, passato questo periodo di cacca, possa vivere una vita di coppia più "reale" nel senso che i lati oscuri sono finalmente in luce... le parti di noi nascoste sono ora visibili e si può decidere se quello che ora siamo sta bene ad entrambi. È' veramente come innamorarsi di nuovo di una nuova persona!



Nei momenti "no" che ancora avrai, fai leva su quanto ti ho evidenziato perché è importantissimo, tu non sai quanto!


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Una mia amica dice: ci trattano bene? Quello importa. (È da dire che suo marito è un amore, innamorato, servizievole, un grande nel fai da te[emoji12] e in cucina e bravissima persona, ti credo che se lo tiene!)



In effetti bisogna arrivare a ragionare così.
Però ti chiedo: tuo marito sa che hai avuto altre storie, o, quanto meno, lo intuisce?


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> In effetti bisogna arrivare a ragionare così.
> Però ti chiedo: tuo marito sa che hai avuto altre storie, o, quanto meno, lo intuisce?


Mi ha beccata si.


----------



## angela (9 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nei momenti "no" che ancora avrai, fai leva su quanto ti ho evidenziato perché è importantissimo, tu non sai quanto!


È l'unica ragione per la quale ho deciso di rimboccarmi la maniche e darci una nuova possibilità, ma  per averlo sottolineato [emoji2] e' un ottimo rinforzo!


----------



## angela (9 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, se non altro aveva 'chiuso' lui. Non è da poco e non è da sottovalutare. Magari s'era reso conto che stava facendo una gran cazzata e che poteva perderti. Rispetto.


È la sua versione da sempre, alla quale ho sempre creduto e sapere che era stata una sua libera decisione quella di impegnarsi di nuovo nel ricostruire qualcosa mi ha fatto pensare che si può imparare realmente dai propri errori.


----------



## drusilla (9 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> È la sua versione da sempre, alla quale ho sempre creduto e sapere che era stata una sua libera decisione quella di impegnarsi di nuovo nel ricostruire qualcosa mi ha fatto pensare che si può imparare realmente dai propri errori.


Lui si impegna. Tu lo ami ancora. Fattori importanti per la risalita e la ricostruzione


----------



## angela (9 Febbraio 2015)

Si, anche al momento non proprio stabili. La rabbia per quanto è accaduto ancora non è uscita tutta ... perché a volte faccio fatica a resistere alla tentazione di "picchiarlo" violentemente! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Si, anche al momento non proprio stabili. La rabbia per quanto è accaduto ancora non è uscita tutta ... perché a volte faccio fatica a resistere alla tentazione di "picchiarlo" violentemente! [emoji12][emoji12]



Non resistere.  Meglio farlo nei tempo giusti,  dopo tanto tempo non si e' piu' giustificati.  La rabbia va sfogata.  O poi si continua a pensarci.

Invece e' opportuno ci pensi lui.


----------



## angela (9 Febbraio 2015)

Il mio più grosso problema è proprio questo!!! [emoji17] sento di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ma lo sono ancora [emoji17]


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Il mio più grosso problema è proprio questo!!! [emoji17] sento di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ma lo sono ancora [emoji17]



IL DIRITTO lo avrai sempre. 

NON e' solo tuo cara.  Sapessi quante volte lo bacio e lo abbraccio ma istintivamente un minuto prima avrei voluto ancora e ancora strozzarlo o peggio. 

Solo che dopo due anni non ha piu' senso  litigare.  Loro non capiscono.  Per loro gia' dopo una settimana tutta  acqua passata.

Prendere o lasciare.  Le nostre domande non avranno mai una risposta convincente. Le facciamo in silenzio.  A noi stesse. 

Nostro malgrado diventiamo un po' simili a loro.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL DIRITTO lo avrai sempre.
> 
> NON e' solo tuo cara.  Sapessi quante volte lo bacio e lo abbraccio ma istintivamente un minuto prima avrei voluto ancora e ancora strozzarlo o peggio.
> 
> ...


Meno male!!! Pensavo di essere l'unica a vivere questa situazione! Forse mi sono confrontata con chi non ha mai dovuto superare "l'ostacolo" e mi sento ripetere: uh basta! Ora sei tu!!! [emoji17] che quando sei con il morale sotto le scarpe non è proprio il massimo. Certo capisco di essere un filo ossessiva ma la ferita mi sembra così grande che. mi sento di non essere ancora così pronta per non pensarci più. Poi non litigo o quanto meno non vorrei litigare e' che non trovo risposte; cioè non trovo le risposte che vorrei IO!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Il mio più grosso problema è proprio questo!!! [emoji17] sento di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ma lo sono ancora [emoji17]


Mi perdo i pezzi.
Quanto tempo è passato?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Meno male!!! Pensavo di essere l'unica a vivere questa situazione! Forse mi sono confrontata con chi non ha mai dovuto superare "l'ostacolo" e mi sento ripetere: uh basta! Ora sei tu!!! [emoji17] che quando sei con il morale sotto le scarpe non è proprio il massimo. Certo capisco di essere un filo ossessiva ma la ferita mi sembra così grande che. mi sento di non essere ancora così pronta per non pensarci più. Poi non litigo o quanto meno non vorrei litigare e' che non trovo risposte; cioè non trovo le risposte che vorrei IO!!


Quanto tempo è passato? ( domando per curiosità,solo per curiosità) 

Le situazioni che stai vivendo tu sono conosciute da quasi tutte le persone tradite. 
Quando successe a me di trovarmi dentro un incubo che mai e poi mai avevo preso in considerazione, risposte e domande ci furono fin da subito. Domande e risposte che erano da me spulciate fino a dargli/mi mille diverse interpretazioni, ad ogni risposta ricevuta mille risposte dentro di me che vagliavano l'argomento discusso, un tormento inesauribile. INESAURIBILE.

Riuscì però a capire qualcosa, il tradito/a ha quella voglia di tormentarsi domandando all'infinito e spulciare assieme al traditore quel qualcosa che dentro se stessi si cerca " IL DOLORE" 
Capì anche, che tanto è la voglia del tradito di sapere, di domandare, tanto è la voglia del traditore dopo aver risposto di non ritornare più sull'argomento. Ma cosa importantissima, riuscì a capire che, se avevamo deciso di rimanere assieme, il mio atteggiamento doveva cambiare, dovevo pormi nei confronti di mia moglie in maniera totalmente diversa. Le domande fatte e le risposte ricevute dovevano avere fine nel nostro rapporto, erano state fatte avevo avuto le risposte.( Nel mio caso le risposte hanno avuto conferma di veridicità anche da parte dell'amante con cui parlai) Compreso che il martirio dovesse cessare ho lavorato esclusivamente su me stesso, in silenzio, soffrendo e piangendo da solo. Ma le elaborazioni e le elucubrazioni hanno fine soltanto nel ritrovare se stessi. I momenti dei baci, dei ti amo, delle coccole; hanno cominciato nel tempo a ritrovare quella fiducia che serviva a me, per darli, non a lei, solo a me. Lei doveva dirli, doveva dimostrarli, io dovevo soltanto trovare me stesso e la nuova coppia.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Il mio più grosso problema è proprio questo!!! [emoji17] *sento di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ma lo sono ancora* [emoji17]


Ciao Angela, posso chiederti perché senti di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ?
Perché è trascorso tanto tempo?
Perché tuo marito ora dimostra di voler ricostruire e ti sta  dimostrando  di amarti ancora ?



disincantata ha detto:


> IL DIRITTO lo avrai sempre.
> 
> NON e' solo tuo cara.  Sapessi quante volte lo bacio e lo abbraccio ma istintivamente un minuto prima avrei voluto ancora e ancora strozzarlo o peggio.
> 
> ...


E' vero Disincantata e detto da Te, ( conoscendo un po' della tua storia) questo mi fa riflettere molto. Non si dimentica mai...



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è passato? ( domando per curiosità,solo per curiosità)
> 
> Le situazioni che stai vivendo tu sono conosciute da quasi tutte le persone tradite.
> Quando successe a me di trovarmi dentro un incubo che mai e poi mai avevo preso in considerazione, risposte e domande ci furono fin da subito. Domande e risposte che erano da me spulciate fino a dargli/mi mille diverse interpretazioni, ad ogni risposta ricevuta mille risposte dentro di me che vagliavano l'argomento discusso, un tormento inesauribile. INESAURIBILE.
> ...


 Ultimo sono d'accordo in parte, quando dici che *il tradito/a ha quella voglia di tormentarsi domandando all'infinito e spulciare assieme al traditore quel qualcosa che dentro se stessi si cerca " IL DOLORE".
Non so se si cerca davvero il dolore, o la ricerca spasmodica è autolesionista. Il dolore c'è già ed è immenso.
*Personalmente, io non ho voluto conoscere ogni dettaglio, spulciando maniacalmente  nei giorni nei mesi, nelle sue 10.000 bugie,  né ho voluto un incontro con l'altra donna. I dettagli, i particolari, avrebbero solo aggiunto dolore al dolore. Io sono stata tradita punto. Questo per me era già sufficiente. Tanto, la verità assoluta non la conosceremo MAI.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi perdo i pezzi.
> Quanto tempo è passato?


Un anno e mezzo circa, me le cose sono uscite a pezzi e l'ultima "trance" e' di 8 mesi fa.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Angela, posso chiederti perché senti di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ?
> Perché è trascorso tanto tempo?
> Perché tuo marito ora dimostra di voler ricostruire e ti sta  dimostrando  di amarti ancora ?
> 
> ...


Perché come giustamente dice Ultimo mi rendo conto che il "lavoro" e' solo mio ... Sono io che devo eliminare questo argomento da noi se voglio veramente ricominciare.


----------



## drusilla (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Un anno e mezzo circa, me le cose sono uscite a pezzi e l'ultima "trance" e' di 8 mesi fa.


è una delle cose peggiori. Se non ci si fa un quadro completo della situazione, soprattutto tempistica, dinamiche, etc, si trascina tutto per anni. A me ancora l'anno scorso sono uscite cose che non sapevo o diverse di come mi erano state spiegate che mi hanno fatto ripiombare un po nel incubo. Il diritto di sapere è sacrosanto, secondo me.


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

dipende tanto, di che natura sono le domande che uno si pone e che pone. 
Le mie domande non si sono mai basate, sulla loro storia. Quelle le trovo superflue. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Angela, posso chiederti perché senti di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ?
> Perché è trascorso tanto tempo?
> Perché tuo marito ora dimostra di voler ricostruire e ti sta  dimostrando  di amarti ancora ?
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, solo se ci mettiamo la soggettività delle persone. Io come te posso scrivere quello che è stato per me, entrambi nella nostra maniera diamo un contributo, dandolo basandosi su eventi reali direi che è un tocco in più molto importante.

PS: La verità io la conosco.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, solo se ci mettiamo la soggettività delle persone. Io come te posso scrivere quello che è stato per me, entrambi nella nostra maniera diamo un contributo, dandolo basandosi su eventi reali direi che è un tocco in più molto importante.
> 
> PS: La verità io la conosco.


Io non sono così convinta di conoscerla la verità. So quello che mi ha raccontato che è la sua versione, ma so anche che non esiste un'unica realtà ... Ce ne sono tante quante sono le persone che la osservano (ovviamente la frase non è mia!!!! [emoji2] ma rende l'idea. )


----------



## Tessa (10 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> è una delle cose peggiori. Se non ci si fa un quadro completo della situazione, soprattutto tempistica, dinamiche, etc, si trascina tutto per anni. A me ancora l'anno scorso sono uscite cose che non sapevo o diverse di come mi erano state spiegate che mi hanno fatto ripiombare un po nel incubo. *Il diritto di sapere è sacrosanto, secondo me*.


Anche secondo me. 
Ma ormai ci ho rinunciato. A parte una confessione fiume a botta calda, ma io ero talmente esaurita che quasi non ascoltavo, poi quando ho avuto bisogno di ritornarci sopra per chiarire alcuni non trascurabili 'dettagli' ho trovato un muro.....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Io non sono così convinta di conoscerla la verità. So quello che mi ha raccontato che è la sua versione, ma so anche che non esiste un'unica realtà ... Ce ne sono tante quante sono le persone che la osservano (ovviamente la frase non è mia!!!! [emoji2] ma rende l'idea. )



Angela, quello che scrivi lo condivido. 

Spesso però mi dissocio come penso un po tutti fanno, dando alla propria storia, nel reale, dinamiche e situazioni che sono oltre che personali, non più nè uno sfogo ne quant'altro qua dentro si discute o si mostra. Nel mio caso, vuoi per esclusività della mia storia in quanto mia, io so proprio tutto, ma tutto tutto. Alcune cose le ho sapute ancor prima che mia moglie le sapesse, ma questo appartiene al pre-tradimento. Dopo, avvenuto il tradimento, non mi sono fermato davanti a nulla, assolutamente davanti a nulla. 

Una delle tante cose che ho imparato dal tradimento sai qual'è? Che quello che appare giusto o sbagliato, a secondo delle situazioni che ci capitano, cambiano d'impostazione in merito alle situazioni. Se io ad esempio mi trovo a sguazzare nella merda ( scusami il termine) io nella merda ci affogo, ci sguazzo fino a quando non ritengo giusto per me uscirne fuori. Nel mio caso, quindi, mia moglie con il suo amante mi hanno trascinato nella merda, io ci sono entrato dentro con tutte le scarpe, ma io quella merda dovevo nuotarci e assolutamente conoscerla nei minimi dettagli. Dovevo rivivere tutto per capire, per cercare di capire, e soprattutto per sapere se mia moglie dopo la confessione mi avesse mentito in qualcosa. 

Io nel tempo mi sono posto due domande alle quali non avrò mai risposta: Se la storia del tradimento non fosse durata così poco e mia moglie non mi avesse confessato a distanza di un ora circa, io come mi sarei comportato? 
Se mia moglie mi avesse mentito, come mi sarei comportato? Queste sono le uniche domande alle quali non avrò mai risposta. Risposte che adesso non m'interessano più nè quelle iniziali nè queste ultime. la persona di adesso reagirebbe diversamente.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> Ma ormai ci ho rinunciato. A parte una confessione fiume a botta calda, ma io ero talmente esaurita che quasi non ascoltavo, poi quando ho avuto bisogno di ritornarci sopra per chiarire alcuni non trascurabili 'dettagli' ho trovato un muro.....


Lasciamo perdere i "dettagli" perché ho scoperto che il concetto di dettaglio che abbiamo io ero marito e' decisamente differente!!! 
C'è da dire che forse ci vuole cattiveria per raccontarli proprio tutti, quindi mi tocca anche apprezzare il fatto che "tutto tutto" non uscirà mai.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Angela, quello che scrivi lo condivido.
> 
> Spesso però mi dissocio come penso un po tutti fanno, dando alla propria storia, nel reale, dinamiche e situazioni che sono oltre che personali, non più nè uno sfogo ne quant'altro qua dentro si discute o si mostra. Nel mio caso, vuoi per esclusività della mia storia in quanto mia, io so proprio tutto, ma tutto tutto. Alcune cose le ho sapute ancor prima che mia moglie le sapesse, ma questo appartiene al pre-tradimento. Dopo, avvenuto il tradimento, non mi sono fermato davanti a nulla, assolutamente davanti a nulla.
> 
> ...


Il punto è ci si può fidare di ciò che dice un traditore? Io tendo a fidarmi a prescindere perché non capisco perché quello che si fa non si può dire (anche se sto rivedendo drasticamente questa posizione) e quindi mi risulta difficile credere alle parole di chi ho scoperto sa mentire. 
Dove sbaglio?


----------



## Lorella (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere i "dettagli" perché ho scoperto che il concetto di dettaglio che abbiamo io ero marito e' decisamente differente!!!
> C'è da dire che forse ci vuole cattiveria per raccontarli proprio tutti, quindi mi tocca anche apprezzare il fatto che "tutto tutto" non uscirà mai.


ed è molto meglio così! Il tutto distrugge, i dettagli uccidono. Meglio non intestardirsi con i particolari.....tanto non cambiano la situazione, e poi noi li percepiamo comunque in modo amplificato. Cose che magari potrebbero essere poco importanti, le viviamo come tragedie. E poi sai cosa sono arrivata a pensare? Che fargli domande sui particolari lo indurrebbe a ricordare sempre quello che ha fatto, magari con lo scopo contrario di riaccendergli qualche fantasia....


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> ed è molto meglio così! Il tutto distrugge, i dettagli uccidono. Meglio non intestardirsi con i particolari.....tanto non cambiano la situazione, e poi noi li percepiamo comunque in modo amplificato. Cose che magari potrebbero essere poco importanti, le viviamo come tragedie. E poi sai cosa sono arrivata a pensare? Che fargli domande sui particolari lo indurrebbe a ricordare sempre quello che ha fatto, magari con lo scopo contrario di riaccendergli qualche fantasia....


Verissimo! Che palle però ... [emoji2]


----------



## Lorella (10 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè ? Ti scrivono ancora per una cosa finita da tempo ? Non hanno proprio che fare 'sti bbbastardi...


dillo a me!! E'una sorta di persecuzione, cerco di non dare peso, ma mi infastidisce parecchio, soprattutto le telefonate a casa, quando ci sono i bambini....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Il punto è ci si può fidare di ciò che dice un traditore? Io tendo a fidarmi a prescindere perché non capisco perché quello che si fa non si può dire (anche se sto rivedendo drasticamente questa posizione) e quindi mi risulta difficile credere alle parole di chi ho scoperto sa mentire.
> Dove sbaglio?



Non sbagli in nulla.

Ci si affida solitamente alle proprie sensazioni. 

Io inoltre mi sono affidato a delle domande rivolte all'amante. Mi sono affidato ad una ricerca minuziosa su quello che sapevo ancor prima del tradimento ripercorrendo con modi e metodi che evito di scrivere, i mesi passati prima del tradimento. E ripeto, mi sono fatto confermare alcune cose direttamente dall'amante. Non parlo di dettagli sul rapporto sessuale, quelli con l'amante non ci pensavo proprio a domandarglieli. A mia moglie si invece. 

Angela,  se dico che so tutto tutto, so tutto tutto. 

Con la presunzione di sapere ancor di più di quello che mia moglie sa. pensa un po te, cara Angela.


----------



## Lorella (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Verissimo! Che palle però ... [emoji2]


:up::up::up::up: super palle!


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere i "dettagli" perché ho scoperto che il concetto di dettaglio che abbiamo io ero marito e' decisamente differente!!!
> C'è da dire che forse ci vuole cattiveria per raccontarli proprio tutti, quindi mi tocca anche apprezzare il fatto che "tutto tutto" non uscirà mai.


Angela, tu per dettagli cosa intendi? 

A me di quello che faceva a letto con lei interessa meno di zero. 

Non credo.proorio niente di diverso o forse qualcosa meno di 'noi due'.

non mi è mai importato quello. 

Mi piacerebbe invece sapere come è iniziato tutto e cosa ha pensato prima di farlo.  

Cosa ha pensato dopo la prima volta e perché ha continuato.

cosa provava per lei. 

Cosa sognava 'con lei'.

Secondo lui voleva smettere quasi subito.  Lei no.

che lei lo ricattasse ho le prove  ma un Uomo non si fa ricattare.

da una ragazzina.

Gli piaceva sicuramente il doppio gioco.


----------



## Lorella (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sbagli in nulla.
> 
> Ci si affida solitamente alle proprie sensazioni.
> 
> ...


Ultimo.....ma sei per caso un medium? Sesto senso? Sfera di cristallo? Quasi quasi ti invito per un consulto.....


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende tanto, di che natura sono le domande che uno si pone e che pone.
> Le mie domandse non si sono mai basate, sulla loro storia. Quelle le trovo superflue.
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


>



Ciao

cosa avrei dovuto chiedere? Visto che avevo letta tutta la loro corrispondenza?
Di come facevano sesso? Di come lui si sentiva rifugiato? 

Quello che m'interessava era, con che stomaco riusciva a guardarmi e dirmi, 
che tutto era a posto, quando intuivo che non era così ... per oltre otto mesi. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> ed è molto meglio così! Il tutto distrugge, i dettagli uccidono. Meglio non intestardirsi con i particolari.....tanto non cambiano la situazione, e poi noi li percepiamo comunque in modo amplificato. Cose che magari potrebbero essere poco importanti, le viviamo come tragedie.* E poi sai cosa sono arrivata a pensare? Che fargli domande sui particolari lo indurrebbe a ricordare sempre quello che ha fatto, magari con lo scopo contrario di riaccendergli qualche fantasia.*...



Sul neretto: Se pensi che si potrebbe riaccendere qualche fantasia, pensi male, perchè se ha tradito, lo ha voluto. Quindi gli piaceva, e conta solo questo. Se poi si scende in particolari del tipo sessuale, allora stiamo trascendendo perchè non credo che saperli sia in qualche maniera produttivo, anzi sarebbe veramente di cattivo gusto .


PS: Così forse si capisce meglio quando negli altri post parlo di conoscere dettagli sessuali, non mi riferivo ai dettagli. Alle sensazioni, emozioni, si, a quelle si, sono state quelle che hanno portato a tradire, oltre ad altro ancora.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ultimo.....ma sei per caso un medium? Sesto senso? Sfera di cristallo? Quasi quasi ti invito per un consulto.....


No Lorella, si chiama sicurezza di essere amato, anche quando sei stato tradito. 

Prova anche tu ad averla questa sicurezza, senza questa non ha senso continuare un rapporto.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Angela, posso chiederti perché senti di non essere più in diritto di essere arrabbiata ?
> Perché è trascorso tanto tempo?
> Perché tuo marito ora dimostra di voler ricostruire e ti sta  dimostrando  di amarti ancora ?
> 
> ...


Hai fatto benissimo. 

Io sono pentita di averle parlato una sola volta.  

Anche se capisco che fosse talmente delusa ed arrabbiata e non certo obbiettiva. 

Lei voleva conviverci.  Illusa.  Folle. Poco concreta.  Glielo regalavo volentieri.  Già due anni prima.


----------



## Homer (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ultimo.....ma sei per caso un medium? Sesto senso? Sfera di cristallo? *Quasi quasi ti invito per un consulto.....*



Raccogli Ultimo e porta a casa...


----------



## Lorella (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul neretto: Se pensi che si potrebbe riaccendere qualche fantasia, pensi male, perchè se ha tradito, lo ha voluto. Quindi gli piaceva, e conta solo questo. Se poi si scende in particolari del tipo sessuale, allora stiamo trascendendo perchè non credo che saperli sia in qualche maniera produttivo, anzi sarebbe veramente di cattivo gusto .
> 
> 
> PS: Così forse si capisce meglio quando negli altri post parlo di conoscere dettagli sessuali, non mi riferivo ai dettagli. Alle sensazioni, emozioni, si, a quelle si, sono state quelle che hanno portato a tradire, oltre ad altro ancora.


concordo, infatti non mi riferivo a quello......a parte il fatto che non me li direbbe mai, e come giustamente dici tu, non sarebbero produttivi. E' tutto il resto, come hanno detto le altre signore.... comunque ad un certo punto, secondo me, bisogna smetterla di tormentarsi con domande e paranoie. Per lui è una cosa morta e sepolta? Bene, non voglio essere io a diseppellirla.....altrimenti dalla spirale non ne usciamo più. 
Comunque se hai la sfera di cristallo, ti prego di prestarmela!!


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa avrei dovuto chiedere? Visto detti avevo letta tutta la loro corrispondenza?
> Di come facevano sesso? Di come lui si sentiva rifugiato?
> ...


Infatti. La penso come te. Fanno male le falsità ed i ti amo detti.nel doppio periodo.

le rassicurazioni guardandoti. False.

p.s. avevo sbagliato faccina.  

Quello che uno fa a letto non cambia le cose.  Lo conosciamo.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccogli Ultimo e porta a casa...


Non ti sfugge proprio niente!


----------



## Lorella (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No Lorella, si chiama sicurezza di essere amato, anche quando sei stato tradito.
> 
> Prova anche tu ad averla questa sicurezza, senza questa non ha senso continuare un rapporto.


Scusami Ultimo, nella fretta di leggere mi ero persa il post! E' proprio quello che sto facendo.....pur tra tante difficoltà, la mia era solo una battuta, e spero di non averti offeso!


----------



## Homer (10 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ti sfugge proprio niente!



Incentivo le relazioni sul forum :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Incentivo le relazioni sul forum :rotfl:


Istighi!


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. La penso come te. Fanno male le falsità ed i ti amo detti.nel doppio periodo.
> 
> le rassicurazioni guardandoti. False.
> 
> ...



Ciao

questo è l'aspetto che ho vissuto come atroce. Una realtà, una quotidianità falsa ... 

Per farglielo capire, cosa significa non sapere come interpretare una parola, uno sguardo, come ritrovare la fiducia ... come ritrovare l'insieme della quotidianità, ho iniziato a mentire. Dicevo di andare in un luogo, invece andavo in un'altro. Poi glielo facevo sapere. All'inizio credeva che fosse per rabbia che lo facevo, poi ho iniziato a giocare. Del tipo, chi lo sa cosa è vero ... chi lo sa. Lì ha capito l'orrore e la sfiducia che può nascere verso se stessi, verso le proprie percezioni. Perché lui mi credeva, e poi scoprire che mentivo ... è stato un colpo forte. Solo dopo ciò, abbiamo potuto lavorare. Prima, erano solo parole del tipo: mi puoi credere ... ti puoi fidare ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è l'aspetto che ho vissuto come atroce. Una realtà, una quotidianità falsa ...
> 
> ...


Hai fatto bene.   Il mio non fa domande.  Per paura credo. Lui sa come la penso.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> concordo, infatti non mi riferivo a quello......a parte il fatto che non me li direbbe mai, e come giustamente dici tu, non sarebbero produttivi. E' tutto il resto, come hanno detto le altre signore.... comunque ad un certo punto, secondo me, bisogna smetterla di tormentarsi con domande e paranoie. Per lui è una cosa morta e sepolta? Bene, non voglio essere io a diseppellirla.....altrimenti dalla spirale non ne usciamo più.
> Comunque se hai la sfera di cristallo, ti prego di prestarmela!!


:up::up:

Per ulteriori informazioni si prega di rivolgersi al mio segretario, la parcella, tranquilli, non è esosa.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Scusami Ultimo, nella fretta di leggere mi ero persa il post! E' proprio quello che sto facendo.....pur tra tante difficoltà, la mia era solo una battuta, e spero di non averti offeso!


No Lorella.. che offeso. Anzi, a che ci penso, se a volte sembra che sia io ad offendere ( e magari capita involontariamente per un motivo X, scusatemi voi) 

Insomma , ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccogli Ultimo e porta a casa...



Certo che dare certi consigli e vedere il tuo avatar per immaginare mia moglie nella stessa posa.. oddio..!


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene.   Il mio non fa domande.  Per paura credo. Lui sa come la penso.



Ciao

più che altro ha servito a fargli capire, quanto è andato rotto con il teatrino giorno dopo giorno ... 
E forsa sta qui uno delle differenze tra chi ha fatto un salto o qualche salto occasionale con qualcuno. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Un anno e mezzo circa, me le cose sono uscite a pezzi e l'ultima "trance" e' di 8 mesi fa.


E CH tira fuori l argomento?
Perché continuare a chiedere o a dire?


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ovviamente sempre io. Per lui e' tutto morto e sepolto da molto prima che lo scoprissi.  Sulla seconda domanda non so dare ancora una risposta [emoji17]


----------



## drusilla (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ovviamente sempre io. Per lui e' tutto morto e sepolto da molto prima che lo scoprissi.  Sulla seconda domanda non so dare ancora una risposta [emoji17]


io volevo sapere quando era cominciato esattamente, chi aveva fatto il primo passo, se quando avevo sospetti erano certi e non ero una visionaria, fino a quando sono andati avanti, fino a quando si sono sentiti...
Cose così. Per riempire il chart spazio-tempo. Domande semplici: quando, dove, perché lei?

edit: più che altro per uscire della ragnatela di menzogne, silenzi e rimproveri in cui mi ero impigliata.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ovviamente sempre io. Per lui e' tutto morto e sepolto da molto prima che lo scoprissi.  Sulla seconda domanda non so dare ancora una risposta [emoji17]


Però scusa...continuare ad infilare le mani dentro un cadavere putrescente e in decomposizione, ovvero il tradimento, dopo cosi tanto tempo non è sano e non serve a un cazzo.
Anzi.
Peggiora situazioni e basta.
Non hai molte vie davanti.
O smetti di fare domande che non hanno nessun senso dopo cosi tanto tempo, o se non ce la fai, molla lui.
Ci deve essere anche una fine a sto stillicidio e capisco benissimo lui che non ne vuole parlare.
Perché scusa se te lo dico, ma se dopo eoni sei ancora li che cerchi e domandi, non è tanto il tradimento, la cosa è rotta a livello sentimentale già da prima.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non tradisco la mia coppia.
> Io non mi professo fedele.
> Io voglio la libertà di annusare altri corpi.
> La ffedeltà fisica non è tradimento per me.
> ...


Questa te la contesto! Non puoi dare una univocità al tradimento seriale! Siamo diversamente fedeli in maniera diversa! Io quello che faccio me ne prendo le responsabilità. Non faccio storie parallele. E anche io ho il mio 10% randagio dove cerco il massimo e dove guai a toccare e a dissestare la mia famiglia. Ma la mia serialità è la continua ricerca di altra mente, altro corpo, altri occhi, altra vita che non è solo sesso e non è costante nel tempo, è più complesso, come sicuramente sarà complesso il tuo, discorso.
Noi siamo visti come dei bastardi, delle merde, ingiustificabili per una promessa all'ombra dell'amore e della fedeltà che la cultura della società in cui viviamo ci ha dato e inculcato. Poco importa chi siamo noi. Cosa siamo. La società umana, è più stabile nella famiglia a coppia. E' storico oramai ed è un dato certo. Una coppia, che sia uomo/donna oppure donna/donna, o uomo/uomo riescono a creare un nucleo famigliare che rende stabile la società nell'aiutarsi vicendevolmente e nella procreazione o nel portare avanti un piccola vita (adozione) che perpetuerà la nostra società.
Noi siamo questi. Siamo una società che cerca di sopravvivere a se stessa e a svilupparsi e crescere, come un virus. In tutto questo.

Perchè allora noi traditori seriali ci sposiamo? Per perpetuare la nostra specie, semplice.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Questa te la contesto! Non puoi dare una univocità al tradimento seriale! Siamo diversamente fedeli in maniera diversa! Io quello che faccio me ne prendo le responsabilità. Non faccio storie parallele. E anche io ho il mio 10% randagio dove cerco il massimo e dove guai a toccare e a dissestare la mia famiglia. Ma la mia serialità è la continua ricerca di altra mente, altro corpo, altri occhi, altra vita che non è solo sesso e non è costante nel tempo, è più complesso, come sicuramente sarà complesso il tuo, discorso.
> Noi siamo visti come dei bastardi, delle merde, ingiustificabili per una promessa all'ombra dell'amore e della fedeltà che la cultura della società in cui viviamo ci ha dato e inculcato. Poco importa chi siamo noi. Cosa siamo. La società umana, è più stabile nella famiglia a coppia. E' storico oramai ed è un dato certo. Una coppia, che sia uomo/donna oppure donna/donna, o uomo/uomo riescono a creare un nucleo famigliare che rende stabile la società nell'aiutarsi vicendevolmente e nella procreazione o nel portare avanti un piccola vita (adozione) che perpetuerà la nostra società.
> Noi siamo questi. Siamo una società che cerca di sopravvivere a se stessa e a svilupparsi e crescere, come un virus. In tutto questo.
> 
> *Perchè allora noi traditori seriali ci sposiamo? Per perpetuare la nostra specie, semplice*.


Spero non l'hai dato come motivazione a tua moglie quando le hai chiesto di sposarti


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Questa te la contesto! Non puoi dare una univocità al tradimento seriale! Siamo diversamente fedeli in maniera diversa! Io quello che faccio me ne prendo le responsabilità. Non faccio storie parallele. E anche io ho il mio 10% randagio dove cerco il massimo e dove guai a toccare e a dissestare la mia famiglia. Ma la mia serialità è la continua ricerca di altra mente, altro corpo, altri occhi, altra vita che non è solo sesso e non è costante nel tempo, è più complesso, come sicuramente sarà complesso il tuo, discorso.
> Noi siamo visti come dei bastardi, delle merde, ingiustificabili per una promessa all'ombra dell'amore e della fedeltà che la cultura della società in cui viviamo ci ha dato e inculcato. Poco importa chi siamo noi. Cosa siamo. La società umana, è più stabile nella famiglia a coppia. E' storico oramai ed è un dato certo. Una coppia, che sia uomo/donna oppure donna/donna, o uomo/uomo riescono a creare un nucleo famigliare che rende stabile la società nell'aiutarsi vicendevolmente e nella procreazione o nel portare avanti un piccola vita (adozione) che perpetuerà la nostra società.
> Noi siamo questi. Siamo una società che cerca di sopravvivere a se stessa e a svilupparsi e crescere, come un virus. In tutto questo.
> 
> Perchè allora noi traditori seriali ci sposiamo? Per perpetuare la nostra specie, semplice.


Ma si certo. Non tutti siamo uguali.
Io non vado alla ricerca di niente.
Ma ogni tanto, raramente, qualcosa attira la mia attenzione.
E altrettanto raramente quel qualcos altro mi fa venire voglia di assaporare.
Punto.
Ovviamente non mi ritrovo nemmeno un po nella figura del seriale descritta da te.
Quella si che sembra una malattia anche piuttosto invalidante.
Una droga sostanzialmente.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Questa te la contesto! Non puoi dare una univocità al tradimento seriale! Siamo diversamente fedeli in maniera diversa! Io quello che faccio me ne prendo le responsabilità. Non faccio storie parallele. E anche io ho il mio 10% randagio dove cerco il massimo e dove guai a toccare e a dissestare la mia famiglia. Ma la mia serialità è la continua ricerca di altra mente, altro corpo, altri occhi, altra vita che non è solo sesso e non è costante nel tempo, è più complesso, come sicuramente sarà complesso il tuo, discorso.
> Noi siamo visti come dei bastardi, delle merde, ingiustificabili per una promessa all'ombra dell'amore e della fedeltà che la cultura della società in cui viviamo ci ha dato e inculcato. Poco importa chi siamo noi. Cosa siamo. La società umana, è più stabile nella famiglia a coppia. E' storico oramai ed è un dato certo. Una coppia, che sia uomo/donna oppure donna/donna, o uomo/uomo riescono a creare un nucleo famigliare che rende stabile la società nell'aiutarsi vicendevolmente e nella procreazione o nel portare avanti un piccola vita (adozione) che perpetuerà la nostra società.
> Noi siamo questi. Siamo una società che cerca di sopravvivere a se stessa e a svilupparsi e crescere, come un virus. In tutto questo.
> 
> Perchè allora noi traditori seriali ci sposiamo? Per perpetuare la nostra specie, semplice.



Quoto.

E quotare in questo caso è sinonimo di rispetto. Qua siamo in un forum a tema, andiamo o dovremmo andare oltre la società, per discutere, per capire o cercare di capire. Dopo se nella società si vuole separarsi da certi discorsi, concetti o persone, liberi di farlo. Qua invece è diverso.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero non l'hai dato come motivazione a tua moglie quando le hai chiesto di sposarti


No, ma il fine è quello anche per quelli sposati e che sono fedeli!
Siate asettici.
O pensate veramente che l'amore sia il motore di tutto?
Si chiama amore perchè gli abbiamo dato un nome noi per gli effetti emozionali che ci dà questa cosa che si chiama amore, ma il fine ultimo qual'è?
Scopare?
Maddeche!
Sveglia ragazzi!
Scopiamo per procreare e salvare noi stessi! La nostra specie!


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> E quotare in questo caso è sinonimo di rispetto. Qua siamo in un forum a tema, andiamo o dovremmo andare oltre la società, per discutere, per capire o cercare di capire. Dopo se nella società si vuole separarsi da certi discorsi, concetti o persone, liberi di farlo. Qua invece è diverso.


Grazie!
Se vogliamo andare oltre il discorso è molto complesso e approfondirlo significa spogliarsi del contesto "quel bastardo mi ha tradito"!
Il matrimonio è un contratto cartolare. Ad esempio. Tutti ci vedono l'amore. Ma l'unione di due persone sottoscritto da un contratto cartolare è la base della nostra società a livello legislativo che tutela e protegge quella cosa che si chiama famiglia.
Ditre che è riduttivo? E' cinico? E' brutto e poco romantico? Per una scopata sono andati in guerra popoli , nazioni e stati!


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro ha servito a fargli capire, quanto è andato rotto con il teatrino giorno dopo giorno ...
> E forsa sta qui uno delle differenze tra chi ha fatto un salto o qualche salto occasionale con qualcuno.
> ...



Sicuramente, c'e' molta differenza tra l'errore di una notte e lo svago di mesi e anni.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No, ma il fine è quello anche per quelli sposati e che sono fedeli!
> Siate asettici.
> O pensate veramente che l'amore sia il motore di tutto?
> Si chiama amore perchè gli abbiamo dato un nome noi per gli effetti emozionali che ci dà questa cosa che si chiama amore, ma il fine ultimo qual'è?
> ...


quindi se mio marito fosse stato sterile non avrei dovuto sposarlo o amarlo?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Se vogliamo andare oltre il discorso è molto complesso e approfondirlo significa spogliarsi del contesto "quel bastardo mi ha tradito"!
> Il matrimonio è un contratto cartolare. Ad esempio. Tutti ci vedono l'amore. Ma l'unione di due persone sottoscritto da un contratto cartolare è la base della nostra società a livello legislativo che tutela e protegge quella cosa che si chiama famiglia.
> Ditre che è riduttivo? E' cinico? E' brutto e poco romantico? Per una scopata sono andati in guerra popoli , nazioni e stati!


Guarda che se io mi spoglio da tutte le condizioni che non sono altro che un miglioramento che la storia passata ci ha dato, divento altro, oltre che tornare indietro regredendo. Di solito tornare indietro non è indicativo di buona cosa. E nel contesto chi si attiene a quello che nel presente la maggior parte degli esseri umani aderisce, matrimonio, coppia,fedeltà etc etc sono visti di buon grado perchè recettori di un passato che ci ha formati così, altrimenti saremmo altro.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusa...continuare ad infilare le mani dentro un cadavere putrescente e in decomposizione, ovvero il tradimento, dopo cosi tanto tempo non è sano e non serve a un cazzo.
> Anzi.
> Peggiora situazioni e basta.
> Non hai molte vie davanti.
> ...


Giudizio forte. Ci ho pensato ma se non fossi certa dei sentimenti (miei e suoi) non credo che avrei scelto di provare a superare. Purtroppo non riesco a buttarmi tutto alle spalle e la storia non è così semplice come potrebbe sembrare e dagli elementi che ho condiviso qui capisco il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Homer (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Giudizio forte. Ci ho pensato ma se non fossi certa dei sentimenti (miei e suoi) non credo che avrei scelto di provare a superare. Purtroppo non riesco a buttarmi tutto alle spalle e la storia non è così semplice come potrebbe sembrare e dagli elementi che ho condiviso qui capisco il tuo pensiero.


Quanto tempo è passato??


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi se mio marito fosse stato sterile non avrei dovuto sposarlo o amarlo?


Tu potresti dirlo?
Ne sei sicura?
Tu sai cosa significa quando qualcuno è sterile?
Ho visto coppie disfacersi perchè l'altro era sterile o aveva porblemi!
Tu hai veramente idea di cosa stiamo parlando o contempli solamente la parola amore? Il punto focale della nostra specie è la procreazione. E tu non sai quanto incide in una coppia il proprio stato mentale ed emotivo la possibilità di poter procreare o meno.

Se tuo marito fosse stato sterile. Ti assicuro che avreste avuto un problema di coppia non da poco, ed affrontarlo sarebbe stata una delle prove più dure della vostra vita. Non ci prendiamo per il culo non sono politically correct.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

8 mesi da che è uscito tutto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che se io mi spoglio da tutte le condizioni che non sono altro che un miglioramento che la storia passata ci ha dato, divento altro, oltre che tornare indietro regredendo. Di solito tornare indietro non è indicativo di buona cosa. E nel contesto chi si attiene a quello che nel presente la maggior parte degli esseri umani aderisce, matrimonio, coppia,fedeltà etc etc sono visti di buon grado perchè recettori di un passato che ci ha formati così, altrimenti saremmo altro.


E grazie al cazzo!   il messaggio continuo della nostra specie e di come siamo fatti è il nostro DNA e il passaggio della nostra storia a voce e scritta ed ora in maniera digitale.


----------



## Homer (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> 8 mesi da che è uscito tutto.


Ok, sicuramente il poco tempo trascorso non gioca a tuo favore, troppo poco per prendere delle decisioni.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No, ma il fine è quello anche per quelli sposati e che sono fedeli!
> Siate asettici.
> O pensate veramente che l'amore sia il motore di tutto?
> Si chiama amore perchè gli abbiamo dato un nome noi per gli effetti emozionali che ci dà questa cosa che si chiama amore, ma il fine ultimo qual'è?
> ...


Vorrei capire, dici che il fedele scopa per creare? 

E il seriale? 

Intanto ti dico per quale motivo "scopo" io: Guardando mia moglie mi viene naturale provare emozione, provare sentimento. Vederla in qualsiasi cosa sta facendo a casa, per me, per i miei figli, mi riempe di rispetto nei suoi confronti, quel rispetto si tramuta in amore, in desiderio di toccarla, baciarla, fare l'amore. Ma è pur vero che, capita anche di soddisfare certe mie fantasie come lei soddisfa le sue. Ma in quest'ultimo caso se l'amore centri qualcosa non lo so, forse oltre il naturale desiderio di darsi piacere ci potrebbe essere anche altro, alcuni giocano a favore dei buoni propositi, altri per maturità e capacità di intuire cosa vuole o vorrebbe chi ti sta accanto. etc..


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo!   il messaggio continuo della nostra specie e di come siamo fatti è il nostro DNA e il passaggio della nostra storia a voce e scritta ed ora in maniera digitale.


E grazie al cazzo si, eh?  Pare che riprodursi sia diventato negativo :singleeye:

Sei tu che dovresti far capire cosa c'è di sbagliato in quello che ho scritto io. Non puoi uscire dai canoni mettendoti ad additare quello che scrivo io, dovresti invece far capire cosa c'è di positivo, giusto etc in quello che fai tu. 

Bilanciare eh...! pro e contro, e non solo in base a te, ma anche a chi ti gira intorno.


----------



## Vipera gentile (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Questa te la contesto! Non puoi dare una univocità al tradimento seriale! Siamo diversamente fedeli in maniera diversa! Io quello che faccio me ne prendo le responsabilità. Non faccio storie parallele. E anche io ho il mio 10% randagio dove cerco il massimo e dove guai a toccare e a dissestare la mia famiglia. Ma la mia serialità è la continua ricerca di altra mente, altro corpo, altri occhi, altra vita che non è solo sesso e non è costante nel tempo, è più complesso, come sicuramente sarà complesso il tuo, discorso.
> Noi siamo visti come dei bastardi, delle merde, ingiustificabili per una promessa all'ombra dell'amore e della fedeltà che la cultura della società in cui viviamo ci ha dato e inculcato. Poco importa chi siamo noi. Cosa siamo. La società umana, è più stabile nella famiglia a coppia. E' storico oramai ed è un dato certo. Una coppia, che sia uomo/donna oppure donna/donna, o uomo/uomo riescono a creare un nucleo famigliare che rende stabile la società nell'aiutarsi vicendevolmente e nella procreazione o nel portare avanti un piccola vita (adozione) che perpetuerà la nostra società.
> Noi siamo questi. Siamo una società che cerca di sopravvivere a se stessa e a svilupparsi e crescere, come un virus. In tutto questo.
> 
> Perchè allora noi traditori seriali ci sposiamo? Per perpetuare la nostra specie, semplice.


E da quando è necessario sposarsi per "perpetuare la specie"? 

A me sembra piuttosto che abbiate bisogno di un punto fermo nella vita, ossia solo un'altra manifestazione della vostra insicurezza. Detto senza alcuna  intenzione di offendere, sia chiaro.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Giudizio forte. Ci ho pensato ma se non fossi certa dei sentimenti (miei e suoi) non credo che avrei scelto di provare a superare. Purtroppo non riesco a buttarmi tutto alle spalle e la storia non è così semplice come potrebbe sembrare e dagli elementi che ho condiviso qui capisco il tuo pensiero.





angela ha detto:


> 8 mesi da che è uscito tutto.


Ciao Angela, è vero 8 mesi non sono molti, oltretutto effettivamente non conosciamo molto della tua storia, quindi in assenza di elementi è anche difficile poter esprimere un parere. Poi sono tante le cose da tener presente, (al di là della modalità del tradimento) parlo della nostra sensibilità, della nostra individualità. Ciascuno di noi di fronte a qualsiasi evento reagisce in un modo diverso, il tradimento visto che non è proprio una bazzecola, soprattutto se magari con quella persona ci stai insieme da una vita, hai fatto progetti, figli... è davvero qualcosa di destabilizzante. 
C'è* un qualcosa ( o forse più di un qualcosa) *cheprobabilmente  ti impedisce di buttarti tutto alle spalle, pur volendo ricostruire. O semplicemente non hai ancora metabolizzato il tutto, o ancora la rabbia...non è uscita tutta.. forse dovresti essere tu a cercare di raccontarci meglio quello che provi, le tue insicurezze, i tuoi momenti di difficoltà...


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire, dici che il fedele scopa per creare?
> 
> E il seriale?
> 
> Intanto ti dico per quale motivo "scopo" io: Guardando mia moglie mi viene naturale provare emozione, provare sentimento. Vederla in qualsiasi cosa sta facendo a casa, per me, per i miei figli, mi riempe di rispetto nei suoi confronti, quel rispetto si tramuta in amore, in desiderio di toccarla, baciarla, fare l'amore. Ma è pur vero che, capita anche di soddisfare certe mie fantasie come lei soddisfa le sue. Ma in quest'ultimo caso se l'amore centri qualcosa non lo so, forse oltre il naturale desiderio di darsi piacere ci potrebbe essere anche altro, alcuni giocano a favore dei buoni propositi, altri per maturità e capacità di intuire cosa vuole o vorrebbe chi ti sta accanto. etc..


Devi scindere i sentimenti. Troppo facile mischiare le emozioni soggettive. Devi guardare sinotticamente la specie umana. Io non sto disquisendo sull'amore.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo si, eh?  Pare che riprodursi sia diventato negativo :singleeye:
> 
> Sei tu che dovresti far capire cosa c'è di sbagliato in quello che ho scritto io. Non puoi uscire dai canoni mettendoti ad additare quello che scrivo io, dovresti invece far capire cosa c'è di positivo, giusto etc in quello che fai tu.
> 
> Bilanciare eh...! pro e contro, e non solo in base a te, ma anche a chi ti gira intorno.


Ma tu quello che hai scritto non c'è niente di sbagliato! Non ti sto additando!
La cosa positiva e giusta mi sembra di averla già espressa ampiamente. La nostra società nei secoli e nei millenni hja trovato stabilità in una coppia. Un nucleo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> E da quando è necessario sposarsi per "perpetuare la specie"?
> 
> A me sembra piuttosto che abbiate bisogno di un punto fermo nella vita, ossia solo un'altra manifestazione della vostra insicurezza. Detto senza alcuna  intenzione di offendere, sia chiaro.


No non è necessario. Ma le sovrastrutture tutelari creati dall'uomo fanno in modo che questo accada. Che poi la civiltà cominci a far si che alcune strutture sociali vengano meno a favore di determinati contesti , vedi compagno che non potrebbe avere informazioni sanitarie dall'altro compagno perchè non è un parente ad esempio.
Il matrimonio è simbolicamente il suggello di un unione fra due persone che creano un nucleo famigliare a scopo riproduttivo. Non solo. Io ad esempio l'unione di una coppia la vedo con nucelo produttivo di due persone che producono per la società e la portano avanti con il lavoro e lo sviluppo della famiglia.
Ce la fate a spogliarvi dei sentimenti o dovete per forza di cose vedere il tutto in maniera emozionale. Siete mai stati asettici nelle cose in cui fate? Esiste la vostra parte razionale?

Nella vita,i punti fermi come li chiami te, possono essere qualsiasi cosa che nella nostra psiche durante lo sviluppo adolescenziale ha assimilato cercando in base alle proprie esperienze.
Tu sai forse perchè mi sono sposato? No
Tu mi conosci? No
Sai perchè tradisco? No
Sai cosa penso del matrimonio? No
Hai modo di poter dare un giudizio oggettivo delle azioni chiunque del forum? No

Quindi deduco che la tua affermazione di insicurezza sia basato su una generalizzazione totale, avendo come idea del tradimento o del traditore una univocità.
Se parti dal giusto e sbagliato come forma di rassicurazione tua personale, sei vincente a prescindere mi sembra ovvio quindi inutile parlarne.


----------



## Vipera gentile (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No non è necessario. Ma le sovrastrutture tutelari creati dall'uomo fanno in modo che questo accada. Che poi la civiltà cominci a far si che alcune strutture sociali vengano meno a favore di determinati contesti , vedi compagno che non potrebbe avere informazioni sanitarie dall'altro compagno perchè non è un parente ad esempio.
> Il matrimonio è simbolicamente il suggello di un unione fra due persone che creano un nucleo famigliare a scopo riproduttivo. Non solo. Io ad esempio l'unione di una coppia la vedo con nucelo produttivo di due persone che producono per la società e la portano avanti con il lavoro e lo sviluppo della famiglia.
> Ce la fate a spogliarvi dei sentimenti o dovete per forza di cose vedere il tutto in maniera emozionale. Siete mai stati asettici nelle cose in cui fate? Esiste la vostra parte razionale?
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa che posso avere intuito di te è che non hai il dono della sintesi. 

Quindi, certo, parlavo in generale basandomi sui seriali che conosco io e che, curiosamente, hanno molti tratti in comune.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che posso avere intuito di te è che non hai il dono della sintesi.
> 
> Quindi, certo, parlavo in generale basandomi sui seriali che conosco io e che, curiosamente, hanno molti tratti in comune.


No, perchè devo essere sicuro che io non solo sia compreso ma che il mio interlocutore abbia capito! Cmq dal vivo, per farmi spiaccicare due parole ce ne vuole!


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Angela, è vero 8 mesi non sono molti, oltretutto effettivamente non conosciamo molto della tua storia, quindi in assenza di elementi è anche difficile poter esprimere un parere. Poi sono tante le cose da tener presente, (al di là della modalità del tradimento) parlo della nostra sensibilità, della nostra individualità. Ciascuno di noi di fronte a qualsiasi evento reagisce in un modo diverso, il tradimento visto che non è proprio una bazzecola, soprattutto se magari con quella persona ci stai insieme da una vita, hai fatto progetti, figli... è davvero qualcosa di destabilizzante.
> C'è* un qualcosa ( o forse più di un qualcosa) *cheprobabilmente  ti impedisce di buttarti tutto alle spalle, pur volendo ricostruire. O semplicemente non hai ancora metabolizzato il tutto, o ancora la rabbia...non è uscita tutta.. forse dovresti essere tu a cercare di raccontarci meglio quello che provi, le tue insicurezze, i tuoi momenti di difficoltà...


hai ragione ma non ho la forza sciorinare tutta la mia storia. Non è solo una questione di tradimento o quantomeno non di questo. Mi sono interessata a questo forum per cercare di capire e me e il mondo intorno a questo argomento ma mi rendo conto che cercare un confronto senza raccontare il proprio vissuto e' quasi impossibile o quanto meno rimane ad un livello così superficiale che non crea valore per nessuno.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Giudizio forte. Ci ho pensato ma se non fossi certa dei sentimenti (miei e suoi) non credo che avrei scelto di provare a superare. Purtroppo non riesco a buttarmi tutto alle spalle e la storia non è così semplice come potrebbe sembrare e dagli elementi che ho condiviso qui capisco il tuo pensiero.


Non è facile buttarsi tutto alle spalle, soprattutto se se ormai questa cosa è diventata un tarlo.
Però, se sei sicura dei sentimenti di lui e i tuoi, la domanda è sempre la stessa.
Perché dissotterrare cadaveri se sei certa dei sentimenti?
A cosa serve?
Non certo a farvi andare avanti.
Uno dei due alla fine lascia.
Non è giusto per nessuno fare il necroforo.
Per me.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tu potresti dirlo?
> Ne sei sicura?
> Tu sai cosa significa quando qualcuno è sterile?
> Ho visto coppie disfacersi perchè l'altro era sterile o aveva porblemi!
> ...


Quindi cosa fa superare questa prova?
Solo l amore.
Fine a se stesso e non alla procreazione o neo mio caso Mattia avrebbe scelto una procreante.
Ne aveva e ha modi e tempo.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> hai ragione ma non ho la forza sciorinare tutta la mia storia. *Non è solo una questione di tradimento o quantomeno non di questo. *Mi sono interessata a questo forum per cercare di capire e me e il mondo intorno a questo argomento ma mi rendo conto che cercare un confronto senza raccontare il proprio vissuto e' quasi impossibile o quanto meno rimane ad un livello così superficiale che non crea valore per nessuno.


Angela, non sei obbligata a raccontare se non te la senti ci mancherebbe. Magari verrà il momento che ti verrà spontaneo farlo. Effettivamente chi ti risponde, chi controbatte ai tuoi post, si basa sulle tue affermazioni, ignorando che magari dietro c'è molto molto di più... 
un abbraccio virtuale!


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Angela, non sei obbligata a raccontare se non te la senti ci mancherebbe. Magari verrà il momento che ti verrà spontaneo farlo. Effettivamente chi ti risponde, chi controbatte ai tuoi post, si basa sulle tue affermazioni, ignorando che magari dietro c'è molto molto di più...
> un abbraccio virtuale!


Grazie mille, apprezzo molto il pensiero!


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi cosa fa superare questa prova?
> Solo l amore.
> Fine a se stesso e non alla procreazione o neo mio caso Mattia avrebbe scelto una procreante.
> Ne aveva e ha modi e tempo.


Questa dura prova la fa superare la condivisione di intenti.
Non c'è una soluzione una medicina o altro.
E' un discorso così ampio e profondo che meriterebbe un topic.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Questa dura prova la fa superare la condivisione di intenti.Non c'è una soluzione una medicina o altro.E' un discorso così ampio e profondo che meriterebbe un topic.


Cosa vuol dire condivisione di intenti?Magari i miei sono diversi dai tuoi.O forse vuoi dire condivisione di intenti all interno della coppia?Non lo so.Mi sembra che detta cosìssia solo un ripiego al non procreare.Cioè, per forza di cose, in assenza dell erede o più eredi, si va di comunione di intenti.Mah...


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire condivisione di intenti?Magari i miei sono diversi dai tuoi.O forse vuoi dire condivisione di intenti all interno della coppia?Non lo so.Mi sembra che detta cosìssia solo un ripiego al non procreare.Cioè, per forza di cose, in assenza dell erede o più eredi, si va di comunione di intenti.Mah...


Minchia Tebe. Mica sto dicendo la mia condivisione di intenti. Nessun ripiego.
Ragiona. Apri la capocchietta. Una coppia scopre che uno dei due è sterile che succede?
Uno dei due non può avere figli o lo può fare solo in un determinato modo, tipo fecondazione assistita o altro!
Oppure all'improvviso questa fantastica coppia che si è creduta sedicenne a vita a 40 anni decide di fare un figlio e ops cazzo, ho perso 3 volte il bimbo, forse sono troppo vecchia.
Oppure lui o lei dice, pazienza adottiamolo, e lui o lei dice, no deve essere mio figlio.

Hai presente le milioni di sfaccettature e di conseguenze in una coppia che non può o non sa procreare cosa comporti? Hai mai avuto amici che decidono di fare figli alla veneranda età di 45 anni in fecondazione assistita e perdere due gemelli al settimo mese?
Ao amante tebana dal muso che annusa. mdovivi? Sulla Luna?
Scindi la tua serialità, il tuo essere diversamente fedele!
Togli quella cosa che si chiama amore perchè gli abbiamo dato un nome quando in realtà è un attrazione chimica e preistorica.
E vedrai che insieme si sta per procreare.
Il tradire è un solamente un dettaglio per spargere seme a destra e a manca dove nascondiamo l'ancestrale bisogno di poterci riprodurre il più possibile.
Hai presente le sovrastrutture immesse negli anni millenni e secoli per autoregolamentarci per essere, come si dice "civili", quindi aumento e sviluppo della nostra specie, produzione massima per la nostra salvaguardia a 360 gradi con tutti gli strumenti possibili comprese guerre e pestilenze.

Te la faccio vedere da questa prospettiva. Tu chi sei? Cosa sei in questo gioco che si chiama procreazione e assemblamento di un nucleo famigliare teso alla propria salvaguardia?
E' troppo tecnocratico da capire?


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Mi prudono le mani perdio! Mi fermo qui, perchè potrei offendere la sensibilità di traditi e traditori di tutto il forum.
Diventerei cinisco,senza sentimento e soprattutto infame. E ovviamente qualcuno potrebbe anche dire : ma che cazzo ci stai a fare qui.


----------



## drusilla (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mi prudono le mani perdio! Mi fermo qui, perchè potrei offendere la sensibilità di traditi e traditori di tutto il forum.
> Diventerei cinisco,senza sentimento e soprattutto infame. E ovviamente qualcuno potrebbe anche dire : ma che cazzo ci stai a fare qui.


Non ho capito perché ti pulsa la vena . Che hanno detto?


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché ti pulsa la vena . Che hanno detto?


Sono io che vado in loop esistenziale! Tebe non centra nulla! Ci mancherebbe, Tebe d'ora in avanti la chiamerò Zucchina, ha solo riattivato determinate fasce neuronali della mia testa!


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao fanta,

però, il vero tradimento non sta proprio nell'atto sessuale che si può avere con un'altra persona,
bensì è ben altro. Almeno per me. Quella parte che mi riguarda ... che mi fai passare mele per zucche. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao fanta,
> 
> però, il vero tradimento non sta proprio nell'atto sessuale che si può avere con un'altra persona,
> bensì è ben altro. Almeno per me. Quella parte che mi riguarda ... che mi fai passare mele per zucche.
> ...



Il tradimento si 'completa' e si perpetua con l'atto sessuale.
Altrimenti parleremmo di flirt innocente, adolescenziale, platonico.
Come ha scritto Zod : "Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in  cui ci  si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene.  La  presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di  quanto  sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel  punto si  ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se  proseguirla o  interromperla."


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tradimento si 'completa' e si perpetua con l'atto sessuale.
> Altrimenti parleremmo di flirt innocente, adolescenziale, platonico.
> Come ha scritto Zod : "Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in  cui ci  si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene.  La  presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di  quanto  sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel  punto si  ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se  proseguirla o  interromperla."



Ciao

per arrivare al bacio, alla prossima bottiglia, alla prossima letterina, hai già fatto un percorso, dove ti sei scollegato dalla coppia (in questo ragionamento). Il sesso ne è solo una conseguenza che si sceglie ulteriormente. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per arrivare al bacio, alla prossima bottiglia, alla prossima letterina, hai già fatto un percorso, dove ti sei scollegato dalla coppia (in questo ragionamento). Il sesso ne è solo una conseguenza che si sceglie ulteriormente.
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne,
per me c'è chi riesce a fermarsi prima, e non lo puoi assimilare a chi ha una storia 'completa' che dura anni.
O vuoi paragonare uno scusabile 'scollamento' (chiaro, non è il massimo, però) con un tradimento, magari di anni, magari condito da gite fuori porta, interruzioni di indesiderate gravidanze e via corneggiando ?:sonar:


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è chi riesce a fermarsi prima, e non lo puoi assimilare a chi ha una storia 'completa' che dura anni.
> O vuoi paragonare uno scusabile 'scollamento' (chiaro, non è il massimo, però) con un tradimento, magari di anni, magari condito da gite fuori porta, interruzioni di indesiderate gravidanze e via corneggiando...:sonar:



Ciao

cosa mi vuoi dire, esattamente?
Lo ripeto da mo, che bisogna distinguere. E se leggi le storie con certe caratteristiche, 
il sesso è il male minore in tutto. Cioè, il mio tipo di tradimento non ha praticamente 
nulla in comune con un tradimento di un'atto sessuale isolato. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa mi vuoi dire, esattamente?
> Lo ripeto da mo, che bisogna distinguere. E se leggi le storie con certe caratteristiche,
> ...


L'atto sessuale isolato può anche essere quello di una notte e via, e fa poco testo.
Per come la vedo io, l'atto sessuale è la fine di un percorso, e l'inizio del tradimento vero e proprio.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2015)

*CI sono...*

Ecco che cosa mi ha fatto più male:

Essere stato così ingenuo e stupido da credere alla sua fedeltà.

E i segni premonitori c'erano tutti.

Se fossi stato più prudente e guardingo, avrei sentito che qualcosa non andava, e avrei tirato i remi in barca, e se ero più furbo, riuscivo a fregare lei, un attimo prima che lei fregasse me, carina.

Ero giovane e stupido, pì che altro inesperto, ma a furia di dei

Ho imparato a leggere i segni, dai frutti dell'albero.

E invece sono stato così stupido, da indignarmi, da inveire, da rompere con quelli che si presero la briga di mettermi in guardia.

Mi ha fatto male, mettere il piede su un solaio marcio, dicendomi ma no è una super soletta questa...


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'atto sessuale isolato può anche essere quello di una notte e via, e fa poco testo.
> Per come la vedo io, l'atto sessuale è la fine di un percorso, e l'inizio del tradimento vero e proprio.



Ciao

Ok. Bene. Forse riesco a capire. Ma allora il sesso non diviene molto secondario? 
Cioè, io vivo condividendo molti aspetti della vita, non solo il sesso (questo intendo). 


sienne


----------



## Divì (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa avrei dovuto chiedere? Visto che avevo letta tutta la loro corrispondenza?
> Di come facevano sesso? Di come lui si sentiva rifugiato?
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Intimità, condivisione....il non pensare neanche una volta che se fosse venuto fuori avrebbe potuto non esserci un "noi" sicuro a cui tornare.......La sua disperazione perché dopo la seconda storia parallela ho detto basta.....la sua rabbia nel dirmi "sono qui davanti a te, completamente indifeso, sicuro di aver capito dove ho sbagliato (grazie al cazzo), e tu mi butti via e non mi dai l'opportunità di recuperare".
La Totale amnesia sul periodo passato nelle storie parallele, il minimizzare che erano cose senza senso (vallo a dire alle amanti col cuore spezzato...anche se le strozzerei).
L'essermi messa in discussione per un'infinità di tempo, con infinite terapie, per poi arrivare alla conclusione che il problema non era mio. L'essermi persa i primi anni di mia figlia dietro alle sue sbandate sentimentali.
L'enorme perdita di tempo. Il mio tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Devi scindere i sentimenti. Troppo facile mischiare le emozioni soggettive. Devi guardare sinotticamente la specie umana. Io non sto disquisendo sull'amore.


Premessa: le risposte che ti do o ti darò sono state e sono risposte date dalla capacità che ho di capire o percepire quello che tu mi scrivi o vorresti scrivere. Mi sentivo di premettere ciò perchè mi viene difficile seguire o credere di seguire alcuni tuoi ragionamenti.

Ok, scindo i sentimenti, non mischio le emozioni soggettive. Tu non disquisisci sull'amore, e qua comincio a non capire. Non capisco perchè quel sentimento chiamato amore e le emozioni che ci da sono inizialmente quell'input così forte che descrivere è impossibile, d'altronde se si cerca il significato mica si trova oppure ti chiarisce qualcosa. Comunque, ritornando al non capire, è perchè appunto l'amore o la ricerca della coppia è nell'essere umano un qualcosa che avviene naturale, secondo me per tre motivi fondamentali: Inizialmente per la scoperta del sesso che viene quasi esclusivamente associato all'amore e alla scoperta dell'altro sesso. Per il desiderio di avere accanto chi assieme a te vive e lotta nella società per unirsi insieme e insieme viverla facendo appunto coppia, quella coppia che unita diventa più forte, quella coppia dove potersi esprimere e condividere quello che in società raramente condividi. Per crescere maturare scoprire il vero senso dell'amore riconfermando l'unione e la conoscenza attraverso i patti e le idee e tutto quello che si è avuto in coppia facendoli diventare la conferma di ciò a cui si credeva assieme. 

Io, il riassunto della specie umana lo vedo in questi termini. 

Nel seriale la vedo diversamente, la vedo come in coloro che incapaci di crescere e abbagliati dalle forti emozioni non riescono più a contenersi, dando libero sfogo a quegli extra che capitano e che per indole si cerca adottando comportamenti che indirizzano e portano a tradire. Per come ho già scritto secondo me queste persone sono molto narcisistiche, gelose, che di fondo hanno avuto attraverso la loro crescita dei modelli comportamentali incentivanti. 

E non parlo di malattie, esulo da questo discorso. Alcuni termini lasciamoli alla società che ne ha bisogno, qua personalmente per come ti ho già scritto la chiamerei furbizia. Tradire serialmente prendendo coscienza dei tradimenti seriali porta a sentirsi furbi, soprattutto per nascondere a se stessi quello che non vogliono far venire a galla. Quello che viene a galla dopo una scoperta, sara un'incognita che si svelerà soltanto se si viene scoperti. I comportamenti adottati dopo la scoperta varieranno per mille motivi che faranno parte di quelle circostanze e soggettività che entreranno in gioco attraverso gli attori principali e tutti quei satelliti che ne faranno parte: coincidenze figli, parenti, amici etc..


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Cioè, io vivo condividendo molti aspetti della vita, non solo il sesso (questo intendo)


Con chi li condividi ? Con il partner ufficiale o con l'amante ?


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premessa: le risposte che ti do o ti darò sono state e sono risposte date dalla capacità che ho di capire o percepire quello che tu mi scrivi o vorresti scrivere. Mi sentivo di premettere ciò perchè mi viene difficile seguire o credere di seguire alcuni tuoi ragionamenti.
> 
> Ok, scindo i sentimenti, non mischio le emozioni soggettive. Tu non disquisisci sull'amore, e qua comincio a non capire. Non capisco perchè quel sentimento chiamato amore e le emozioni che ci da sono inizialmente quell'input così forte che descrivere è impossibile, d'altronde se si cerca il significato mica si trova oppure ti chiarisce qualcosa. Comunque, ritornando al non capire, è perchè appunto l'amore o la ricerca della coppia è nell'essere umano un qualcosa che avviene naturale, secondo me per tre motivi fondamentali: Inizialmente per la scoperta del sesso che viene quasi esclusivamente associato all'amore e alla scoperta dell'altro sesso. Per il desiderio di avere accanto chi assieme a te vive e lotta nella società per unirsi insieme e insieme viverla facendo appunto coppia, quella coppia che unita diventa più forte, quella coppia dove potersi esprimere e condividere quello che in società raramente condividi. Per crescere maturare scoprire il vero senso dell'amore riconfermando l'unione e la conoscenza attraverso i patti e le idee e tutto quello che si è avuto in coppia facendoli diventare la conferma di ciò a cui si credeva assieme.
> 
> ...


Opinione soggettiva 
Ad esempio io non sono assolutamente geloso, mia moglie esce a cena con le amiche e manco so dove va a cena e con chi va e mi lascia i pargoli.

Tu tutto questo lo dici da tradito senza mai aver tradito.
Io sono l'uno e l'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Opinione soggettiva
> Ad esempio io non sono assolutamente geloso, mia moglie esce a cena con le amiche e manco so dove va a cena e con chi va e mi lascia i pargoli.
> 
> Tu tutto questo lo dici da tradito senza mai aver tradito.
> Io sono l'uno e l'altro.



Non essere tanto sicuro di quello che scrivi. Io nelle mie azioni, nel passato lontano sono stato una persona di cui mi vergogno. Non so se il mio comportamento passato, per il mio modo di sentire, sia stato migliore o peggiore del tuo ( tuo perchè sto parlando con te, solo per questo). Pensa te che io del mio passato lontano non riesco a darmi spiegazioni complicate, semplicemente se devo andarmi a giudicare, mi riterrei in quel passato: traditore, bastardo, coglione, senza palle, incapace di gestirsi la vita e via discorrendo. 

Quindi caro fata, non essere mai troppo sicuro di quello che pensi. Tu leggi me adesso, ma non conosci il mio passato, giustamente, e giustamente mi scrivi quello sopra. Io ti ho risposto. 

Prova a rispondere dando all'altro interlocutore facoltà almeno uguali a quelle tue. 

PS: passato lontano= prima di essere stato tradito.


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Febbraio 2015)

E allora diciamo che non possiamo parlare l'uno dell'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

No, diciamo che io credo di poterne parlare, essendone uscito, con cognizione di causa. Sempre dando considerazione alla soggettività ed individualità che è diversa in tutti, a volte simile ma mai uguale. 

Se poi io ignoro cose e risulto presuntuoso, lo posso anche capire, ci sta eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2015)

*ma il riassunto delle ultime 25 pagine?*

Scusate partecipo poco ultimamente e davvero qui avete scritto molto.
se si provasse a fare un elenco?
tipo: 
il tempo in cui si viveva inconsapevolmente una realtà fasulla, che è stato sottratto (e mica fichi, di vita se ne ha una sola)

...
che ci attacchiamo?


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se poi io ignoro cose e risulto presuntuoso, lo posso anche capire, ci sta eccome.


No assolutamente. Dialettica perfetta per entrambi.


----------



## Horny (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Intimità, condivisione....il non pensare neanche una volta che se fosse venuto fuori avrebbe potuto non esserci un "noi" sicuro a cui tornare.......La sua disperazione perché dopo la seconda storia parallela ho detto basta.....la sua rabbia nel dirmi "sono qui davanti a te, completamente indifeso, sicuro di aver capito dove ho sbagliato (grazie al cazzo), e tu mi butti via e non mi dai l'opportunità di recuperare".
> La Totale amnesia sul periodo passato nelle storie parallele, il minimizzare che erano cose senza senso (vallo a dire alle amanti col cuore spezzato...anche se le strozzerei).
> L'essermi messa in discussione per un'infinità di tempo, con infinite terapie, per poi arrivare alla conclusione che il problema non era mio. L'essermi persa i primi anni di mia figlia dietro alle sue sbandate sentimentali.
> L'enorme perdita di tempo. Il mio tempo.


Tu mi sembri una persona sensata.
il più e' fatto.
ti sei separata.
non perdere altro tempo.
pure se doloroso.


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Tu mi sembri una persona sensata.
> il più e' fatto.
> ti sei separata.
> non perdere altro tempo.
> pure se doloroso.


Quoto


----------



## Lorella (12 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Tu mi sembri una persona sensata.
> il più e' fatto.
> ti sei separata.
> non perdere altro tempo.
> pure se doloroso.


a proposito di tempo, una volta ho letto una citazione molto bella, diceva che il tempo è il regalo più prezioso che si possa fare ad una persona, perchè è qualcosa che non ritornerà mai più.....
tu hai dato a lui tantissimo tempo, ora goditi la vita ed il tuo tempo!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> a proposito di tempo, una volta ho letto una citazione molto bella, diceva che il tempo è il regalo più prezioso che si possa fare ad una persona, perchè è qualcosa che non ritornerà mai più.....
> tu hai dato a lui tantissimo tempo, ora goditi la vita ed il tuo tempo!


Ciao Lorella, bella citazione. 
Riflettevo sul concetto di tempo per i traditi, praticamente è eterno, ed invece vorremmo che magicamente "galoppasse" perché il tempo si sa...aiuta.


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, bella citazione.
> Riflettevo sul concetto di tempo per i traditi, praticamente è eterno, ed invece vorremmo che magicamente "galoppasse" perché il tempo si sa...aiuta.


Davvero.....per i traditi il tempo è eterno....o caso mai sembra fermarsi a QUEL punto, il punto esatto in cui tutti i pezzettini vanno al loro posto e tu esclami "Uhlalá"....e lì arriva la botta di consapevolezza.


----------



## angela (12 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Davvero.....per i traditi il tempo è eterno....o caso mai sembra fermarsi a QUEL punto, il punto esatto in cui tutti i pezzettini vanno al loro posto e tu esclami "Uhlalá"....e lì arriva la botta di consapevolezza.


Allora forse la mia consapevolezza non è arrivata a compimento [emoji17] sarò  dura di comprendonio! [emoji12]


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Davvero.....per i traditi il tempo è eterno....o caso mai sembra fermarsi a QUEL punto, il punto esatto in cui tutti i pezzettini vanno al loro posto e tu esclami "Uhlalá"....e lì arriva la botta di consapevolezza.


 



angela ha detto:


> Allora forse la mia consapevolezza non è arrivata a compimento [emoji17] sarò  dura di comprendonio! [emoji12]


 :carneval:


----------



## Lorella (13 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, bella citazione.
> Riflettevo sul concetto di tempo per i traditi, praticamente è eterno, ed invece vorremmo che magicamente "galoppasse" perché il tempo si sa...aiuta.


Ciao Fiore! E però sai che c'è? Che il tempo aiuta, è vero, però quello stesso tempo che noi vorremmo galoppasse per stare meglio, intanto ci sfugge......è vita che ci passa sotto il naso e che non torna più. E siccome in questi pezzi di vita c'è anche altro da fare, persone importanti a cui pensare (prima di tutto noi stesse)...io cerco comunque di godermelo, compatibilmente con le rogne....


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Fiore! E però sai che c'è? Che il tempo aiuta, è vero, però quello stesso tempo che noi vorremmo galoppasse per stare meglio, intanto ci sfugge......è vita che ci passa sotto il naso e che non torna più. E siccome in questi pezzi di vita c'è anche altro da fare, persone importanti a cui pensare (prima di tutto noi stesse)...io cerco comunque di godermelo, compatibilmente con le rogne....


BRAVA


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Fiore! E però sai che c'è? Che il tempo aiuta, è vero, però quello stesso tempo che noi vorremmo galoppasse per stare meglio, intanto ci sfugge......è vita che ci passa sotto il naso e che non torna più. E siccome in questi pezzi di vita c'è anche altro da fare, persone importanti a cui pensare (prima di tutto noi stesse)...io cerco comunque di godermelo, compatibilmente con le rogne....



Volevo darti il verde, ma non me lo fanno dare...
Comunque hai ragione al 1000 x 1000! :up:


----------



## Lorella (14 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Volevo darti il verde, ma non me lo fanno dare...
> Comunque hai ragione al 1000 x 1000! :up:


Grazie Diletta, come se me l'avessi dato!


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

comunque quoto disincantata.
mi spiace, tradire una persona mentre funge 
da incubatrice a tuo figlio.....
è davvero pugnalare alle spalle.
e averlo rifatto in seguito......dopo che
l'altra persona era stata capace di 'guardare
oltre'...qualifica il personaggio.
uhlala, scusa ma....temo sprechi tempo ed energie, 
andandoci a cena.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta, come se me l'avessi dato!


be', ma se lasciaste 'sti personaggi
sprechereste meno tempo, no?


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> comunque quoto disincantata.
> mi spiace, tradire una persona mentre funge
> da incubatrice a tuo figlio.....
> è davvero pugnalare alle spalle.
> ...


Sono qui che bevo prosecco per darmi la forza dello "scioglilingua alcolizzato", altrimenti, come al solito, mi trattengo vedendo le sue lacrime.


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Sono qui che bevo prosecco per darmi la forza dello "scioglilingua alcolizzato", altrimenti, come al solito, mi trattengo vedendo le sue lacrime.



Io uno che mi tradisce due volte e poi piange lo prenderei  a scarpate.   FATTO lo stesso e dopo l'unico scoperto e neanche piangeva.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Sono qui che bevo prosecco per darmi la forza dello "scioglilingua alcolizzato", altrimenti, come al solito, mi trattengo vedendo le sue lacrime.


da cosa ti trattieni?


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> da cosa ti trattieni?


mi trattengo dal dirgli "oh, sveglia, cazzo piangi, ringrazia che non ti sputi in un occhio quando ti vedo". E infatti stasera non mi sono trattenuta, ho smontato ogni sua lacrima e ogni sua incazzatura.....e non ci sono andata a letto


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> mi trattengo dal dirgli "oh, sveglia, cazzo piangi, ringrazia che non ti sputi in un occhio quando ti vedo". E infatti stasera non mi sono trattenuta, ho smontato ogni sua lacrima e ogni sua incazzatura.....e non ci sono andata a letto


bah....si ma secondo me
anche riversargli rabbia e' dargli troppo
retta e perdere tempo.
e sempre premesso che ti capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non avrei mai voluto non sapere. Continuare a stare su quell'ottovolante sballottata a destra e a manca senza capirci niente. Oggi ho questo nuovo marito, si perche' io, che ero contraria al matrimonio, mi sono sposata dopo la scoperta del tradimento. E dopo questa rivelazione aspetto con terrore la reazione del forum.....


Hai voluto una prova d'amore.
Ma evidentemente per te non era abbastanza.


----------



## Vipera gentile (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non avrei mai voluto non sapere. Continuare a stare su quell'ottovolante sballottata a destra e a manca senza capirci niente. Oggi ho questo nuovo marito, si perche' io, che ero contraria al matrimonio, mi sono sposata dopo la scoperta del tradimento. E dopo questa rivelazione aspetto con terrore la reazione del forum.....


Hai preso una decisione importante con cognizione di causa. Giusta o sbagliata che sia, ammesso e non concesso che queste categorie esistano, è una decisione. 
Io ho scelto diversamente, ma non c'erano tradimenti di mezzo: solo una profondissima crisi di coppia che lui - quello che ha sempre visto il matrimonio come il demonio - pensava di risolvere dandomi un anello e chiedendomi di sposarlo.
L'anello è ancora al dito, siamo ancora insieme, ma non sposati.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2015)

Sono in un periodo "così" (qualcuno dirà negativo io lo giudico molto positivo, nel senso che guarda al futuro) ma benedetti traditi ve lo ha ordinato il dottore di stare insieme a chi tratta a scarpate in faccia?!
Ma un po' di amor proprio non lo avete?
Meglio soli che stare insieme a chi vi fa soffrire!
Se aveste perdonato non sareste qui a parlarne e invece dopo pianti strepiti e matrimoni "riparatori" avete ancora sto peso allo stomaco!
Pensate a quale ragione vi spinge a tenervi chi sentite che vi ha mancato di rispetto e ha dimostrato che non vi vuole bene.
Se la ragione è di convenienza organizzate la convenienza ma non vivete con un finto sorriso, tradendo voi stessi!!
Orsù!!
Oh issa!!
:up:


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in un periodo "così" (qualcuno dirà negativo io lo giudico molto positivo, nel senso che guarda al futuro) ma benedetti traditi ve lo ha ordinato il dottore di stare insieme a chi tratta a scarpate in faccia?!
> Ma un po' di amor proprio non lo avete?
> Meglio soli che stare insieme a chi vi fa soffrire!
> Se aveste perdonato non sareste qui a parlarne e invece dopo pianti strepiti e matrimoni "riparatori" avete ancora sto peso allo stomaco!
> ...



Ciao

:up::up::up:


 ... 


sienne


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in un periodo "così" (qualcuno dirà negativo io lo giudico molto positivo, nel senso che guarda al futuro) ma benedetti traditi ve lo ha ordinato il dottore di stare insieme a chi tratta a scarpate in faccia?!
> Ma un po' di amor proprio non lo avete?
> Meglio soli che stare insieme a chi vi fa soffrire!
> Se aveste perdonato non sareste qui a parlarne e invece dopo pianti strepiti e matrimoni "riparatori" avete ancora sto peso allo stomaco!
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Tessa (17 Febbraio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai voluto una prova d'amore.
> Ma evidentemente per te non era abbastanza.


E' lui che ha voluto la prova d'amore. Io non volevo sposarmi, lui ci teneva, da anni.....
Credeva poi che il matrimonio avrebbe cancellato tutto il pregresso, fissato una data zero. Sapevo non sarebbe stato cosi ovviamente, e ci stiamo ancora lavorando, pero' posso dire a distanza di mesi di stare molto meglio, e mi stupisco per questo. O il tempo veramente lenisce tutto, o io faccio veramente in fretta a dimenticare. Il che non e' sempre un bene....


----------



## Tessa (17 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Hai preso una decisione importante con cognizione di causa. Giusta o sbagliata che sia, ammesso e non concesso che queste categorie esistano, è una decisione.
> Io ho scelto diversamente, ma non c'erano tradimenti di mezzo: solo una profondissima crisi di coppia che lui - quello che ha sempre visto il matrimonio come il demonio - pensava di risolvere dandomi un anello e chiedendomi di sposarlo.
> L'anello è ancora al dito, siamo ancora insieme, ma non sposati.


Il mio mi chiedeva di sposarlo da anni. Aveva bisogno di questa conferma da me. Io, da gia' sposata e divorziata, avevo sottovalutato quanto per lui fosse importante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' lui che ha voluto la prova d'amore. Io non volevo sposarmi, lui ci teneva, da anni.....
> *Credeva poi che il matrimonio avrebbe cancellato tutto il pregresso, fissato una data zero*. Sapevo non sarebbe stato cosi ovviamente, e ci stiamo ancora lavorando, pero' posso dire a distanza di mesi di stare molto meglio, e mi stupisco per questo. O il tempo veramente lenisce tutto, o io faccio veramente in fretta a dimenticare. Il che non e' sempre un bene....


da qualcosa bisogna ripartire. Nel senso... Non può davvero fare altro lui, eh?
Il passato non si cancella. Ma si può chiudere con una parte del passato per iniziare una nuova parte della propria vita, quando si è pronti a farlo.
Alla fine, tu hai deciso di dargli una nuova occasione.
E lui si è preso un impegno con te.
Solo tu sai il valore che ha per lui questo impegno.
E se credi davvero che abbia valore, ti devi impegnare a fare la tua parte... ci devi credere,  devi chiudere con il passato pure tu e guardare solo avanti.
Il matrimonio è una partenza, non un arrivo.


----------



## Tessa (17 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Leggo nel forum molti che il tradimento lo hanno superato, vanno avanti sereni e danno consigli sulla base della propria esperienza. Credo che se dall'altra parte 'senti' che c'e' ancora amore non puoi non superare. Ma questa sono io, che dimentico in fretta e vado oltre. E poi mi sento nonostante tutto molto amata. Certo se dopo anni stai ancora male hai perfettamente ragione a chiederci: ma perche' non ve ne andate? Conosco anche gente che non ci ha pensato troppo a separarsi ed ora si mangia le mani per aver agito d'impulso e non aver fatto il possibile per ricostruire.


----------



## Tessa (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Leggo nel forum molti che il tradimento lo hanno superato, vanno avanti sereni e danno consigli sulla base della propria esperienza. Credo che se dall'altra parte 'senti' che c'e' ancora amore non puoi non superare. Ma questa sono io, che dimentico in fretta e vado oltre. E poi mi sento nonostante tutto molto amata. Certo se dopo anni stai ancora male hai perfettamente ragione a chiederci: ma perche' non ve ne andate? Conosco anche gente che non ci ha pensato troppo a separarsi ed ora si mangia le mani per aver agito d'impulso e non aver fatto il possibile per ricostruire.



Ops volevo rispondere a Brunetta, ma ho fatto casino....avrei bisogno di qualche ripetizione per muovermi bene sul forum


----------



## Tessa (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da qualcosa bisogna ripartire. Nel senso... Non può davvero fare altro lui, eh?
> Il passato non si cancella. Ma si può chiudere con una parte del passato per iniziare una nuova parte della propria vita, quando si è pronti a farlo.
> Alla fine, tu hai deciso di dargli una nuova occasione.
> E lui si è preso un impegno con te.
> ...



Per lui il matrimonio conta moltissimo. Io, avendone fallito uno, avevo paura. Pensavo ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni per celebrare una vita insieme. Pensavo che una figlia ci legasse piu' di un anello al dito. Pensavo allo scegliersi ogni giorno e non per contratto. Pensavo per me....


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Leggo nel forum molti che il tradimento lo hanno superato, vanno avanti sereni e danno consigli sulla base della propria esperienza. Credo che se dall'altra parte 'senti' che c'e' ancora amore non puoi non superare. Ma questa sono io, che dimentico in fretta e vado oltre. E poi mi sento nonostante tutto molto amata. Certo se dopo anni stai ancora male hai perfettamente ragione a chiederci: ma perche' non ve ne andate? Conosco anche gente che non ci ha pensato troppo a separarsi ed ora si mangia le mani per aver agito d'impulso e non aver fatto il possibile per ricostruire.


Credo che quasi tutti quelli che sono qui - chi più, chi meno, chi molto di più, chi molto di meno - non hanno 'superato' e non 'vanno avanti sereni', non completamente almeno. Altrimenti non sarebbero qui (parlo dei traditi).


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutti quelli che sono qui - chi più, chi meno, chi molto di più, chi molto di meno - non hanno 'superato' e non 'vanno avanti sereni', non completamente almeno. Altrimenti non sarebbero qui (parlo dei traditi).




a meno che non si siano affezionati così tanto a Tradinet, o non siano così buoni da restare per aiutare gli altri !


----------



## Tessa (17 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> View attachment 9755
> 
> a meno che non si siano affezionati così tanto a Tradinet, o non siano così buoni da restare per aiutare gli altri !


Molti degli utenti 'storici' o 'epici' ecc. sembra che abbiano una 'dipendenza' da forum. Posso capire eh.


----------



## Lorella (17 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> View attachment 9755
> 
> a meno che non si siano affezionati così tanto a Tradinet, o non siano così buoni da restare per aiutare gli altri !


e noi siamo buonissimi Fiordiloto!!!! E' che il forum diventa anche una piacevole abitudine...
una specie di terapia low cost


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> View attachment 9755
> 
> a meno che non si siano affezionati così tanto a Tradinet, o non siano così buoni da restare per aiutare gli altri !


:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutti quelli che sono qui - chi più, chi meno, chi molto di più, chi molto di meno - non hanno 'superato' e non 'vanno avanti sereni', non completamente almeno. Altrimenti non sarebbero qui (parlo dei traditi).



Abbiamo avuto anche traditori  che dopo stavano molto molto male e non si capacitavano  di aver tradito.

Si resta qui per vari motivi.  

Serenamente.


----------



## angela (17 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Abbiamo avuto anche traditori  che dopo stavano molto molto male e non si capacitavano  di aver tradito.
> 
> Si resta qui per vari motivi.
> 
> Serenamente.


Esistono veramente anche questo di traditori?!?! Mio marito si ritiene uno di questi. Io cerco di credergli.


----------



## sienne (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Leggo nel forum molti che il tradimento lo hanno superato, vanno avanti sereni e danno consigli sulla base della propria esperienza. Credo che se dall'altra parte 'senti' che c'e' ancora amore non puoi non superare. Ma questa sono io, che dimentico in fretta e vado oltre. E poi mi sento nonostante tutto molto amata. Certo se dopo anni stai ancora male hai perfettamente ragione a chiederci: ma perche' non ve ne andate? Conosco anche gente che non ci ha pensato troppo a separarsi ed ora si mangia le mani per aver agito d'impulso e non aver fatto il possibile per ricostruire.



Ciao

chi sarebbero questi molti? Scusa se te lo chiedo, perché io non gli conosco. Veramente. 
E non ne conosco neanche uno, con un tradimento di una certa portata. Oltre Tebe. 




sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutti quelli che sono qui - chi più, chi meno, chi molto di più, chi molto di meno - non hanno 'superato' e non 'vanno avanti sereni', non completamente almeno. Altrimenti non sarebbero qui (parlo dei traditi).



Ciao

il perché uno rimane qui può avere tanti motivi. Personalmente mi sento legata ad alcuni che considero come "compagni di viaggio" in un percorso particolare della propria e vita e altrui. Un legame particolare. Che vale quel che vale ... e che in pochissimi casi ben prescelti, sussistono nel reale. Sta a noi, come gestire il virtuale ... e ciò non deve necessariamente dipendere dalla tematica in questione. Io ho ben superato. Ma gli affetti si sono sviluppati in questo percorso ... e tendo a curarli. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Jim Cain*







 Originariamente Scritto da *Jim Cain* 
Credo che quasi tutti quelli che sono qui - chi più, chi meno, chi molto di più, chi molto di meno - non hanno 'superato' e non 'vanno avanti sereni', non completamente almeno. Altrimenti non sarebbero qui (parlo dei traditi).


Sono sicuro che cambierai opinione. Anche i traditori stanno qua per un motivo ben specifico.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Jim Cain*
> Credo che quasi tutti quelli che sono qui - chi più, chi meno, chi molto di più, chi molto di meno - non hanno 'superato' e non 'vanno avanti sereni', non completamente almeno. Altrimenti non sarebbero qui (parlo dei traditi).
> 
> 
> Sono sicuro che cambierai opinione. Anche i traditori stanno qua per un motivo ben specifico.



Appero'....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Appero'....



:rock:


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Esistono veramente anche questo di traditori?!?! Mio marito si ritiene uno di questi. Io cerco di credergli.


Sì.  Ci sono.  Non  Molti  ma ci so. 

Non parlo di chi a parole chiede scusa.

parlo di chi è stato davvero male e magari neppure scoperto. 

Mio marito non è mai stato male se non per colpa mia che l'ho fatto star male di proposito  ma non ho certezze del suo pentimento. 

La vita non ti da la possibilità di rimetterti nella stessa situazione e cambiare scelte. 

Tradire è un errore irrimediabile. 

Puoi raccontati tutte le favole del   mondo  ma le corna non te le togli mai completamente dalla testa.

questo non ti impedisce d i vivere bene e magari benissimo.  

Egoisticamente bene. Prima vieni tu poi il resto.


----------



## angela (18 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì.  Ci sono.  Non  Molti  ma ci so.
> 
> Non parlo di chi a parole chiede scusa.
> 
> ...


No infatti non parlo di parole neanche io ma di fatti. Mio marito si è "ravveduto" molto prima che io me ne accorgessi e rileggendo ora (alla luce della scoperta) i suoi umori passati mi rendo conto che la sua coscienza lo ha straziato molto più di quanto non faccia io ora. Quello che mi risulta di difficile comprensione e' come mai la sua coscienza ci abbia messo così tanto a farsi sentire, la mia mi ha sempre censurato anche i pensieri. Non siamo tutti uguali...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Ai traditi cosa vi ha fatto più male*

Il mezzo kg di trippa di ieri sera. Che bontà però.


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il mezzo kg di trippa di ieri sera. Che bontà però.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il mezzo kg di trippa di ieri sera. Che bontà però.


certo che anche la tua firma peró.......


.....se trovi la signora, dille di presentarmi un amico (stessa età, stessa condizione economica)....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> certo che anche la tua firma peró.......
> 
> 
> .....se trovi la signora, dille di presentarmi un amico (stessa età, stessa condizione economica)....



Ho l'impressione che entrambi  non beccheremo nulla.


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> No infatti non parlo di parole neanche io ma di fatti. Mio marito si è "ravveduto" molto prima che io me ne accorgessi e rileggendo ora (alla luce della scoperta) i suoi umori passati mi rendo conto che la sua coscienza lo ha straziato molto più di quanto non faccia io ora. Quello che mi risulta di difficile comprensione e' come mai la sua coscienza ci abbia messo così tanto a farsi sentire, la mia mi ha sempre censurato anche i pensieri. Non siamo tutti uguali...



Angela, sei fortunata, a mio marito non e' mai venuto alcun rimorso, ha negato fino al l'impossibile. 

Se sei sicura sia messo così sei gia' a buon punto per ricostruire. 

NON SO perche' molti prima tradiscono e poi si pentono, saro' strana io ma quasi quasi preferisco mio marito che, se fosse stato per lui, non l'avrei mai saputo,  detto da lui. Tanto lui sapeva, dice, di voler stare sempre e solo con me.  Bel ragionamento del c.....:rotfl:

POI qui abbiamo avuto chi ha confessato sette anni dopo a storia chiusa.

Chi non ha mai confessato ma ha patito l'inferno.  Per poi chiudere ugualmente.

Chi invece di figurine colleziona tradimenti toccata e fuga.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Angela, sei fortunata, a mio marito non e' mai venuto alcun rimorso, ha negato fino al l'impossibile.
> 
> Se sei sicura sia messo così sei gia' a buon punto per ricostruire.
> 
> ...


Certo che devi preferire tuo marito
Lo sai che se lo lasci lo sposo io


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che devi preferire tuo marito
> Lo sai che se lo lasci lo sposo io



Appena si sveglia lo avverto......che ve ne fate dei vecchietti....????:rotfl:


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Il vedere...*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


Il vedere, quando parlava di lui e di loro due insieme, un forte luccichio nei suoi occhi...

Ma anche comprendere di essere inadeguato e fuori luogo


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> *Il vedere, quando parlava di lui e di loro due insieme, un forte luccichio nei suoi occhi...*
> 
> Ma anche comprendere di essere inadeguato e fuori luogo


Se stai ancora con lei me ne spiegheresti il motivo?


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se stai ancora con lei me ne spiegheresti il motivo?



...anche a me.


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma è un'altra...*



spleen ha detto:


> Se stai ancora con lei me ne spiegheresti il motivo?


Ragazzi, quella era una fidanzata di quando ero piccolo e poi mi ha lasciato...

Quella che ho adesso mi tradisce in maniera meno sentimentale (per fortuna )

Ciauuuu


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Boh... hanno aperto i manicomi? 

Non è che ho letto i post passati, leggiucchiati. Non c'ho capito na mazza.


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ragazzi, quella era una fidanzata di quando ero piccolo e poi mi ha lasciato...
> 
> Quella che ho adesso mi tradisce in maniera meno sentimentale (per fortuna )
> 
> Ciauuuu


Ciao Adinur, benvenuto.
Che tipo particolare sei...


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Macchè particolare *



Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Adinur, benvenuto.
> Che tipo particolare sei...


Ciao Tebe, sono un tipo normalissimo, ma consapevole delle mie emozioni e di quello che mi succede attorno


----------



## Lorella (20 Febbraio 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere,* Unfaithful*, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


Lo vedo ogni volta che lo mandano in onda. Possono essere almeno 10 ormai. Mi piace molto quel film

Contenta per te per questo momento vissuto che dovrebbe farti stare un pochino meglio


----------



## angela (20 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


Non è poco per niente! È fantastico invece. Sono felice per te per questo momento di serenità.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!




Da quello che hai scritto hai un marito d'oro perché uomo sensibile.
Una perla abbastanza rara, dunque abbine cura anche tu e non solo lui di te.


----------



## Lorella (20 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie Farfalla, Angela e Diletta!


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


quando lo vidi col mio ex, io stavo immobile che neanche un menhir, lui sembrava stesse seduto su un letto da fachiri.....e non mi ha detto una parola


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


E' uno di quei passaggi che danno un senso a tutta la sofferenza passata; ne sono felice per te


----------



## Eratò (20 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


:up:


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


IO ho evitato di vederlo di nuovo, sono in imbarazzo pensando quello che passa lui alla scoperta del tradimento e al regalo che lui aveva fatto per gli anniversari del loro matrimonio e saperlo regalato all'amante.
Quindi da non scoperto e averlo fatto primo di aver visto il film la prima volta,non voglio pensare cosa proverebbe in caso di scoperta.
Ora sono in oblio quindi non voglio stare male , ho preferito dormire e non ricordare


----------



## Lorella (21 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> IO ho evitato di vederlo di nuovo, sono in imbarazzo pensando quello che passa lui alla scoperta del tradimento e al regalo che lui aveva fatto per gli anniversari del loro matrimonio e saperlo regalato all'amante.
> Quindi da non scoperto e averlo fatto primo di aver visto il film la prima volta,non voglio pensare cosa proverebbe in caso di scoperta.
> Ora sono in oblio quindi non voglio stare male , ho preferito dormire e non ricordare


Capito..... certo che le prospettive dopo cambiano tantissimo, ricordo che quando vidi il film al cinema la prima volta mi piacque molto....ma rimaneva un bel film e basta. Averlo rivisto ora, con tutto il vissuto che c'è stato sulle spalle, ha avuto tutto un altro effetto....


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

*Capodanno 2001*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è morbosità ma desiderio di capire e condividere sul piano della sensibilità nei limiti del possibile.
> Nella vostra esperienza quale è stata la ferita più lacerante?
> Quale tra i molti profili negativi di un tradimento subito ritenete sia stato il più grave, quello che vi ha cambiato come persone e come coniugi?
> Quello che vi ha fatto temere di non uscirne più ?


A me una volta è capitata una cosa che mi ha fatto stare malissimo. Una ragazza, un mese dopo avermi lasciato per un altro, stava con lui mano nella mano in piazza la notte di capodanno. Lui sapeva chi ero io e tra noi c'era rispetto reciproco. Loro mi videro lei gli saltò addosso baciandolo con passione. Quando si disgiunsero lui mi guardo' imbarazzato e lei gli sorrise appoggiandosi al suo petto.


----------



## Uhlalá (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> A me una volta è capitata una cosa che mi ha fatto stare malissimo. Una ragazza, un mese dopo avermi lasciato per un altro, stava con lui mano nella mano in piazza la notte di capodanno. Lui sapeva chi ero io e tra noi c'era rispetto reciproco. Loro mi videro lei gli saltò addosso baciandolo con passione. Quando si disgiunsero lui mi guardo' imbarazzato e lei gli sorrise appoggiandosi al suo petto.


se è vero lei è una stronza.
ma a volte mi sorge il dubbio che tu sia molto giovane, oppure un fake.
se non sei un fake domando scusa.
se lo sei: sció, gallina


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

*Giovane io?*



Uhlalá ha detto:


> se è vero lei è una stronza.
> ma a volte mi sorge il dubbio che tu sia molto giovane, oppure un fake.
> se non sei un fake domando scusa.
> se lo sei: sció, gallina


Giovane io? Sono solo immaturo


----------



## Uhlalá (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Giovane io? Sono solo immaturo


si può sempre rimediare


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio film con Richard Gere, Unfaithful, parla della storia di un tradimento coniugale. Non so se lo conoscete. Mi ha fatto un certo effetto, non lo nego. Ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato è stato vedere che mio marito, seduto accanto a me sul divano, asciugarsi una lacrima. Quando siamo andati a letto, mi ha abbracciato forte....poi mi ha detto "tu sei il mio amore". Io gli ho chiesto se ogni tanto gli capita di pensare a tutto quello che ho passato....mi ha risposto che ci pensa tutti i giorni. E alla mia domanda "e cosa pensi?" mi ha risposto: "penso che non meritavi assolutamente di soffrire e penso di essere fortunato ad averti ancora accanto". Beh, direte voi, e a noi che piffero ce ne importa di queste scenette coniugali? Volevo condividere questa cosa, ne sentivo il bisogno....stanotte ho dormito beatamente...e non è cosa da poco!


Contentissima per te Lorella ...davvero !
:up::up:


----------



## Lorella (24 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Contentissima per te Lorella ...davvero !
> :up::up:


Ciao Fiordiloto! Un abbraccio


----------



## amormimosse (2 Giugno 2016)

*Mi ha fatto male*

Svegliarmi ancora il giorno dopo...
Perchè in quei momenti desidereresti non esistere più....


----------



## disincantata (2 Giugno 2016)

amormimosse ha detto:


> Svegliarmi ancora il giorno dopo...
> Perchè in quei momenti desidereresti non esistere più....



Sinceramente io avrei piuttosto  preferito evaporasse  lui.  

Invitato piu' volte  ad andarsene. Ammetto senza determinazione, ero senza forze. 

Si sta male, molto male, ma la vita, la nostra, vale  di piu' di quella di chi ci ha mentito, e poi ci sono i figli, non scherziamo!

E tu sei ancora giovane.


----------

